# What Manga have you read today? Vol.2  - Part 3



## Tazmo (Nov 23, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 23, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## eluna (Nov 23, 2013)

Saint seiya saintia shou chap 2


----------



## Katou (Nov 23, 2013)

Watashi ni xx Shinasai! chpt 20 - 22 

Nisekoi Chpt 100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2013)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.229)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.59)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.83)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.103)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.251)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.25)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Blαck (Nov 23, 2013)

Seikon no Qwaser ch.49
Akame ga Kiru Zero ch.1


----------



## Sands (Nov 23, 2013)

Real 1-72 (Well I spent a late night on that but we'll count it as 1 day)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 23, 2013)

Vagabond: 89 - 116


----------



## Stringer (Nov 23, 2013)

Wallman c.1-2
Kingdom c.1-5
Jojolion c.24-25


----------



## Mori (Nov 24, 2013)

Bleach 555-558

Loving Ichigo's new outfit.


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 24, 2013)

Shokugeki no Soma 049
The Heroic Legend of Arslan 005


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2013)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.42)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.361)
_Freezing_ (Ch.137-138)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.431)
_Holy Knight_ (Ch.16)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.253)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.100)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.68)
_Seifuku!_ (Ch.0-2)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.41)


----------



## Blαck (Nov 24, 2013)

Kingdom ch.270-275
Feng Shen Ji ch.77
Kangoku Gakuen ch.87


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2013)

Tower of God ch.168
Arslan Senki ch.5
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.56
Kingdom ch.273-275
Feng Shen Ji II ch.39


----------



## Hadler (Nov 25, 2013)

Dragons Rioting ch.12

dat Kyouka


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2013)

*Today:*


_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.236-239)
_Magdala de Nemure_ (Ch.5)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.104)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.21-22)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.42)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 25, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 066
Feng Shen Ji 077
Haikyuu!! 087
Nanatsu no Taizai 056
UQ Holder! 013


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 56
Kiwaguro no brynhildr: 53


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2013)

*Today:*

_Baroque K/night_ (Ch.2)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.97)
_Hitsugi no Chaika_ (Ch.20)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.17)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.13)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Mashotsukai_ (Ch.33)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 26, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 078-079
Hajime no Ippo 1039
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 238
Magi 205


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 26, 2013)

It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular!: 51


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2013)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.195)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.36)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.548)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.238)
_Nazo no Kanojo X_ (Ch.82-83)
_Teppu_ (Ch.22)
_Tokyo Ravens_ (Ch.20)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.51)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 27, 2013)

Bleach 559
Naruto 656


----------



## Stringer (Nov 27, 2013)

Prison School c.87
Teppu c.1-4


----------



## egressmadara (Nov 27, 2013)

JJBA Stone Ocean chapters 737-744
Naruto
Bleach
Vagabond
Toriko


----------



## Blαck (Nov 27, 2013)

Sun-ken rock ch.131
Maken-ki ch.57
Seishun pop! ch.29
Magi ch.205


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 28, 2013)

Magi: 89 - 93
Shin Getter Robo: 1 - 3
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 32 - 34
Vagabond: 116 - 130
Bleach: 559


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.559)
_Bonnouji_ (Ch.34)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.56-57)
_Naruto_ (Ch.656)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.14-17)
_Ratman_ (Ch.54)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 28, 2013)

Dragons Rioting 013
Kangoku Gakuen 088
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 239
Sinbad 015


----------



## Stringer (Nov 28, 2013)

Teppu c.5-9
Freaks' Squeele c.19.5
Onepunch-Man c.12-16


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 28, 2013)

The Ice Wanderer: 1 - 2
Onepunch-Man: 38


----------



## egressmadara (Nov 28, 2013)

JJBA Stone Ocean chapters 744-750.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 29, 2013)

Kangoku Gakuen ch.88
Dragons Rioting ch.13
God of Highschool ch.135


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 29, 2013)

Fairy Tail 362
Kuroko no Basket 240
The Breaker: New Waves 139


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2013)

*Today:*

_Blade Play_ (Ch.38)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.239)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Fantasy Ch.200 Part III)
_Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto_ (Ch.12.1)
_Mugen no Minamo ni_ (Ch.40)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.103)
_Nana to Kaoru: Black Label_ (Ch.40)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.29)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.52-53)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.24)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.30)
_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun_ (Ch.46)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Nov 29, 2013)

Bleach Ch.559


----------



## egressmadara (Nov 29, 2013)

Finished JJBA Stone Ocean (chapters 750-751) - Imo the best story arc of the main universe. Glad that I've gotten this far. Saving the alternate universe arcs for next year.

Berserk - Chapters 233-236.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 29, 2013)

Magi: 93 - 97
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 34 - 36
Shin Getter Robo: 3 - 4
Umineko no Naku Koro ni Chiru Episode 6: 13 - 14
Saints Young Men:  27


----------



## Saturday (Nov 29, 2013)

I read the newest Naruto and Bleach, the last three chapters of Fairy Tail, and the last three chapters of Beelzebub.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 29, 2013)

Fairy Tail ch.362
Kangoku Gakuen ch.88
Soukyuu no Lapis Lazuli ch.1-3


----------



## Taylor (Nov 29, 2013)

Beelzebub 230, they need to release english manga volumes so i can fuckin buy them.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 30, 2013)

The Ice Wanderer: 2 - 6 | Completed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2013)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.230)
_Big Order_ (Ch.13)
_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.23)
_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.3)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.13)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.362)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.15)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.35)
_Inugami Hime no Shimobe_ (Ch.8-10)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.31)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.43)
_Mugen no Minamo ni_ (Ch.5)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.4)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (One shot)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.46-49)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.252)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Nov 30, 2013)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.14


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 30, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 067


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 1, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai 057
Nisekoi 101


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2013)

*
Today:*


_Bonnouji_ (Ch.35) *[/Complete]*
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.10-14)
_Ohmuro Family_ (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 2, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 080
Haikyuu!! 088
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 240
Magi 206


----------



## ThunderCunt (Dec 2, 2013)

Reading dragon ball chapter 16, It is not as bad as I thought it to be. 
Infact atleast until now it has been pretty hilarious.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 2, 2013)

Black Lagoon: 86
Vagabond: 130 - 144


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2013)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.98-99)
_Doubt_ (Ch.6)
_Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto_ (Ch.12.2-12.3)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.9)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.105)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.101)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.116)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.31-32)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 3, 2013)

Skip Beat! 206


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2013)

*Today:*

_Fukashigi Philia_ (Ch.16) *[/Complete]*
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.432)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.240)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.24)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.366)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 3, 2013)

Magi: 97 - 101
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 36 - 38
Shin Getter Robo: 4 - 6 
Vagabond: 144 - 154
Saints Young Men:  28
One Piece: 730


----------



## Stringer (Dec 3, 2013)

Kingdom c.8-9
Teppu c.11-14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2013)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.141)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.27)
_Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara_ (Ch.18)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.9.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 4, 2013)

Bleach 560
Naruto 657
One Piece 730
Shokugeki no Soma 050
UQ Holder! 014


----------



## Blαck (Dec 4, 2013)

Kangoku gakun ch.88
One piece ch.730


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Magi: 101 - 105
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 38 - 40
Shin Getter Robo: 6 - 8
Vagabond: 154 - 160
Bleach: 560


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 5, 2013)

Iron Knight 001
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 241
Kuroko no Basket 241
New Prince of Tennis 112-114
Onepunch-Man 039


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2013)

*Today:*

_Amairo Islenauts_ (Ch.5)
_Bleach_ (Ch.560)
_Citrus_ (Ch.7)
_Fu-fu_ (Ch.13-15)
_Naruto_ (Ch.657)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.9)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.9)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 5, 2013)

Magi: 105 - 109
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 40 - 42
Shin Getter Robo: 8 - 9 | Completed
Vagabond: 160 - 162
Onepunch-Man: 39


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2013)

*
Today:*

_Genshiken_ (Ch.93)
_Inaba Rabbits_ (Ch.4-5)
_Inugami Hime no Shimobe_ (Ch.11)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.241)
_Rosario to Vampire: Season II_ (Ch.66 Part IV)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.153)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 6, 2013)

Fairy Tail 363
Kangoku Gakuen 089
Nisekoi 102


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 7, 2013)

Sinbad 016


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 7, 2013)

Magi: 109 - 114
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 42 - 44
Vagabond: 162 - 180


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2013)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.231)
_Flag Time_ (Ch.7)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.36)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.240-241)
_Mondlicht: Tsuki no Tsubasa_ (Ch.26)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.102)


----------



## Blαck (Dec 7, 2013)

Onepunch-man ch.31
To love-ru darkness ch.38
Kangoku Gakuen ch.89
Inaba Rabbits ch.5
Shokugeki no souma ch.50
Seishun pop! ch.30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2013)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.363)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.433)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.13-15)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.253)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 8, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai 058


----------



## Taylor (Dec 8, 2013)

Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin  ch: 1 - 8


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 8, 2013)

Bleach Ch.560


----------



## Cflip12 (Dec 8, 2013)

Adventure of Sinbad  16
Gangsta. 24
Minamoto-kun Monogatari 105 & 106
Girl the Wild's 115


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 8, 2013)

Non Non Biyori 3-7
Mysterious Girlfriend X 81


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 8, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 58


----------



## Canuckgirl (Dec 8, 2013)

Taylor said:


> Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin  ch: 1 - 8


That's an excellent manga, yet so depressing


----------



## Blαck (Dec 8, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.58
Sekirei ch.153
Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai ch.9


----------



## Smoke (Dec 8, 2013)

Seishun Kouryakuhon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2013)

*Today:*

_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.30)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.106)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Ch.9)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.38)
_YuriCam: Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 9, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 081


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 9, 2013)

Magi: 114 - 119
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 44 - 45


----------



## Kage (Dec 9, 2013)

Magi: ch 204-207
One punch man: ch 28-31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2013)

Today:

_3.3.7 Byooshi!!_ (Ch.70-86) *[/Complete]*
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.141)
_Ao No Exorcist_ (Ch.52)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.196-198)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.22)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.14)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.254-255)
_Kisei Kanojo Sana: Parasistence Sana_ (Ch.11) *[/Complete]*
_Nyotai-ka._ (Ch.41)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.17)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.54)
_Saki_ (Ch.120)
_Shiina-ke no Hitobito_ (Ch.23)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 10, 2013)

Haikyuu!! 089
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 242
Magi 207
Shingeki no Kyojin 052
Shokugeki no Soma 051
UQ Holder! 015


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 11, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 068
Bleach 561
Naruto 658
One Piece 731


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2013)

*
Today:*

_Genshiken_ (Ch.94)
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.26)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.242)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha INNOCENT_ (Ch.5)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.33)
_Wife and Wife_ (Ch.16)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.367)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 11, 2013)

Bleach: 561
One Piece: 731


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 12, 2013)

Again!! 074
Iron Knight 002
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 243
Kuroko no Basket 242
Sinbad 016


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.561)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.100)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka_ (Ch.7-8)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.18)
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ (Ch.14-17)
_Naruto_ (Ch.658)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.117) *[/Complete]*


----------



## ThunderCunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Naruto latest chapter
One piece latest chapter
Dragon Ball chapter 52: Totally loving the series.


----------



## Folka (Dec 12, 2013)

Magi 207
Bleach 561
Kingdom 20


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 12, 2013)

Magi: 119 - 123
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 45 -49


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 13, 2013)

Billy Bat 109
Shokugeki no Soma 052


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm just starting the Berserk manga after watching the anime and wow 


Chapter 3: The Guardians of Desire(1) pg 43


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2013)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.74-75)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.243)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.52)
_Wife and Wife_ (Ch.17)


----------



## ThunderCunt (Dec 13, 2013)

Dragon ball: chapter 50-60.


----------



## Folka (Dec 13, 2013)

Toriko 261
Kingdom 21-22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2013)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.232)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru + H_ (Ch.12) *[/Complete]*
_Reversible!_ (Ch.15) *[/Complete]*
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.43)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.199-202)


----------



## Blαck (Dec 14, 2013)

Shokugeki no Souma ch.51
God of Highschool ch.137
Seishun Pop! ch.31
Magi ch.207
GunxClover ch.18


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Magi: 123 - 130
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 49 - 53
Vagabond: 180 - 182
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular!: 52


----------



## Smoke (Dec 14, 2013)

I just marathoned all of Kannagi...



now I feel empty.


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 15, 2013)

Nisekoi 103
Silver Spoon 092


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2013)

*Today:*

_Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto_ (Ch.13.1)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.242)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.103)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru Ai_ (Ch.5)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.52)
_Watashi no Tomodachi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui._ (Ch.9)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.10)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 15, 2013)

Magi: 130 - 131
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 53  - 58


----------



## Kage (Dec 15, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket: 89-110


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 16, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 082
Kangoku Gakuen 090
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 244


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2013)

*Today:*

_Classmate (?) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou_ (Ch.10)
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.27) *[/Complete]*
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.107)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.92)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 16, 2013)

City Hunter: 153
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 58 - 65 | Completed


----------



## Folka (Dec 16, 2013)

Witch Hunter 94


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 17, 2013)

Saint Chapter 1

Legend of Nezha Chapter 1 - 2


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 17, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 069


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2013)

*Today:*

_Cahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.30)
_Seikoku no Dragonar_ (Ch.21)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.51)
_Wife and Wife_ (Ch.18) *[/Complete]*


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 17, 2013)

Magi: 131 - 135
Vagabond: 182 - 202
One Piece: 732
Bleach: 562


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2013)

*Today:*

_Absolute Duo_ (Ch.5)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.142)
_Akarui Sekai Keikaku_ (Ch.17)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.17)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.244)
_Love so Life_ (Ch.64)
_Soukyuu no Lapis Lazuli_ (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 18, 2013)

Bleach 562
Kuroko no Basket 243
Naruto 659
One Piece 732


----------



## egressmadara (Dec 18, 2013)

Berserk chapters 223-228.


----------



## Morgan (Dec 18, 2013)

One Piece
Toukyou Kushu


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2013)

*Today:*

_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.18)
_Himegoto_ (Ch.13-14)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.59)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.122)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 19, 2013)

Again!! 075
Fairy Tail 364
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 245


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 19, 2013)

Magi: 135 - 139
Vagabond: 202 - 228


----------



## egressmadara (Dec 19, 2013)

Berserk chapters 328-331.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.562)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.19)
_Imawabi no Dakini_ (Ch.7)
_Lemonade_ (Ch.1-2)
_Naruto_ (Ch.659)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 20, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 070


----------



## egressmadara (Dec 20, 2013)

Finished Berserk (chapters 332-333) - One of the best mangas out there

vagabond (chapters 100-102).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2013)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.75)
_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.43)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.143)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.233)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.364)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.20)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.245)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 21, 2013)

Nisekoi 104
Onepunch-Man 040
Sinbad 017
The Breaker: New Waves 140


----------



## Folka (Dec 22, 2013)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 550


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2013)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.144)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.52)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.21)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.43-44)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.44)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.104)
_Oniichan Control_ (Ch.23)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.254)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.368)


----------



## Blαck (Dec 22, 2013)

Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi ch.21
Ao no Exorcist ch.52
Freezing ch.141
Sekirei ch.153


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 23, 2013)

Billy Bat 110
Dragons Rioting 014
Feng Shen Ji 083
Kangoku Gakuen 091


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2013)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.145)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.22)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.434)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.549-550)
_Inugami Hime no Shimobe_ (Ch.12)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.108)
_Onee-chan ga Mamotte Ageru!_ (Ch.6) *[/Complete]*
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.25)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 23, 2013)

Onepunch man:  40
Akame ga Kill!: 43
Bleach: 562
One Piece: 732


----------



## Saishin (Dec 23, 2013)

Deadman Wonderland Vol.12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2013)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.4.5)
_Aho Girl_ (Ch.1-7)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 24, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai 059
UQ Holder! 016


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 59
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular!: 52.5


----------



## Blαck (Dec 24, 2013)

Magi ch.208
Seishun Pop ch.33
Black Bullet ch.14
Tsuki tsuki ch.30
Dragons rioting ch.14


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 25, 2013)

Bleach 563
Feng Shen Ji 084
Haikyuu!! 090-091
Naruto 660
One Piece 733
Shokugeki no Soma 016.5
Shokugeki no Soma 052.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2013)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.8-11)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.14)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.256)
_Magical Uniform Kiina_ (One-shot)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament_ (Ch.6-7)
_Sousouki Reginald_ (Ch.1-2)
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.29-30)


----------



## Saishin (Dec 25, 2013)

Nurarihyon no Mago Vol.22


----------



## Blαck (Dec 25, 2013)

Maken-ki ch.58-59
Sekirei ch.155
One piece ch.733
Shokugeki no souma ch.52.5


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 26, 2013)

Iron Knight 003
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 246-247
Rookies 225-232


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2013)

*Today:*

_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Ch.4)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.19)
_Idol Pretender_ (Omake)
_Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto_ (Ch.13.2) *[/Complete]*
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.58-59)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru Ai_ (Ch.6-7)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.154-155)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.48)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Ch.10)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.19)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.10)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.52.5)
_Working!!_ (Ch.116-117 + Vol.6 Omake)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.66)


----------



## Folka (Dec 26, 2013)

Magi chapter 208.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 26, 2013)

Bleach: 563
One Piece: 733


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2013)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.146)
_Bleach_ (Ch.563)
_Freezing_ (Ch.142)
_Inaba Rabbits_ (Ch.6)
_Iinari Princess_ (Ch.5)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.246-247)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.10)
_Naruto_ (Ch.660)


----------



## Saishin (Dec 27, 2013)

Naruto Vol.55


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 27, 2013)

Baby Steps 113-122
Kuroko no Basket 244


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 27, 2013)

Maou Dante: 1-3 | Completed


----------



## Mako (Dec 27, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket - 38-67


----------



## Nao (Dec 27, 2013)

Qualia the Purple 1-13


----------



## jkingler (Dec 27, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 1-84 (over the past few days)


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 27, 2013)

_not exactly all the chaps today but I caught up with it today._

Clover 1-205
Kyou Kara Ore wa 1-366
Ocha Nigosu 1-93

_Today_
Gang King 16


----------



## Blαck (Dec 27, 2013)

The Breaker NW ch.131
God of Highschool ch.139
City of Darkness ch.54
Kampfer ch.34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2013)

*Today:*

_He~nshin!! - Sonata Birdie Rush_ (Ch.8)
_Imasugu Onii-chan ni Imouto da tte Iitai!_ (Ch.1-2)
_Inugami Hime no Shimobe_ (Ch.12.5)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.34)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.11)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.84)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.18)
_Suki tte Ii na yo._ (Ch.42)
_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun_ (Ch.47)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 28, 2013)

Caught up with Buyuden today (well I guess technically yesterday). Great fucking series. Not quite as good as Major, but still a great sports series from one of my favorite mangakas.


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 28, 2013)

Baby Steps 123-171
Fairy Tail 365
Nisekoi 105


----------



## Folka (Dec 28, 2013)

City of Darkness 54


----------



## Blαck (Dec 28, 2013)

FairyTail ch.354
HSDK ch.551
High School dxd ch.28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2013)

*Today:*


_Harem End_ (Ch.3)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.66)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha Innocent_ (Ch.6)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.105)
_Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure_ (Ch.10.5)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.255)


----------



## Katou (Dec 29, 2013)

*Today:*


_Denpa Kyoushi (Ch.54~59)
Berserk (Ch.1~5)
Nisekoi (Ch.105)
Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun (Ch.47)
Full Metal Panic (Ch.35~37)
Kingdom (Ch.120~124) __* Will probably read more _


----------



## Yozeffu (Dec 29, 2013)

Gin no Saji 90-93
Nanatsu no Taizai 59
Toriko 263


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 29, 2013)

Baby Steps 172-198


----------



## Folka (Dec 29, 2013)

Kingdom chapters 26-32


----------



## Mako (Dec 29, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket: 94-111


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 30, 2013)

Kangoku Gakuen 092
Nanatsu no Taizai 060
Shokugeki no Soma 053


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2013)

*Today:*

_Boku to Boku_ (Ch.8)
_Doll House_ (Ch.19)
_Onnanoko ga H na Manga Egaicha Dame desu ka?_ (Ch.7-8)
_Otasuke Miko Miko-chan_ (Ch.9)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.34)
_Shishunki na Adam_ (Ch.5)
_Zettai Fukujuu Game_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Saishin (Dec 30, 2013)

Kingdom Vol.18


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 60
Akame ga Kill!: 44
City of Darkness: 54
City Hunter: 136


----------



## Blαck (Dec 30, 2013)

Rosario Vampire II ch.66.5
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.60
aKAME GA kIRU ch.44


----------



## Acetown (Dec 31, 2013)

Today

Noblesse - Chap. 310
Yamada and the Seven Witches - Chap. 91


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2013)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.44)
_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.4)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.365)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.200 Part 4/Shiho Fantasy Chapter)
_Masamune-kun no revenge _(Ch.11.5)
_Shishunki na Adam_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Folka (Dec 31, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai chapter 60


----------



## Blαck (Dec 31, 2013)

Seishun pop ch34
Akarui sekai keikaku ch.18


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Devilman vs Getter Robo: 1 - 4 | Completed
Magi: 139 - 144


----------



## Folka (Dec 31, 2013)

Claymore chapter 146


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2014)

*Today:*

_Classmate (?) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou_ (Ch.11)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta._ (Ch.19)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.101)
_Megu Miruku_ (Ch.15) *[/Complete]*
_Rosario Vampire II_ (Ch.66.5)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.35)


----------



## Blαck (Jan 1, 2014)

Sun ken-rock ch.133
RisingxRydeen ch.18
Magi ch.209


----------



## Acetown (Jan 2, 2014)

Today

Orange Marmalade Ch. 118-119 
Sun-Ken Rock Ch. 133


----------



## Yozeffu (Jan 2, 2014)

Pok?mon Special 400 - 457


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2014)

*
Today:*

_Cahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.31)
_Cross x Regalia_ (Ch.1-2)
_Hallelujah Overdrive!_ (Ch.16-17)
_Hundred_ (Ch.1-2)
_Koi ga Saku Koro Sakura Doki: Charming Scarlet_ (Ch.1-2)
_Magika no Kenshi to Vasreus_ (Ch.1-2)
_Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A_ (Ch.3)
_Meiyaku no Leviathan_ (Ch.0-1)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.18)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.14-15)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.36)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 2, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 085
Iron Knight 004
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 248
Magi 209
Onepunch-Man 041


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 2, 2014)

Onepunch man: 41


----------



## Acetown (Jan 3, 2014)

Today

Kingdom (Ch.1-9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2014)

*Today:*

_Baroque K/night_ (Ch.3-4)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.435)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.28-29)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.248)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.69-70)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.123)


----------



## Savior (Jan 3, 2014)

I read Suzuka the last couple of days. 
Watching the anime now.


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 3, 2014)

Baby Steps 199
New Prince Of Tennis 115-116


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 3, 2014)

Terraformars

All of it


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 3, 2014)

Magi: 144 - 150
Vagabond: 228 - 244


----------



## Acetown (Jan 3, 2014)

Today

Kingdom (Ch.10-50)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 4, 2014)

Baby Steps 200
New Prince of Tennis 117


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2014)

*Today:*

_Akarui Sekai Keikaku_ (Ch.18)
_Classmate (♀) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou_ (Ch.12)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.75)
_Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A_ (Ch.4-5)
_No Game No Life_ (Ch.6)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!? _(Ch.18-20)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken _ (Ch.5)
_Seiten no Hekigan_ (Ch.11) *[/Complete]*
_Sorairo Square_ (Ch.10)
_Te to Kuchi_ (Ch.5)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.39)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness: Bangaihen_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 4, 2014)

*Soul Eater*- Chapters 100-113 (end)
*Neon Genesis Evangelion* - Chapters 95 and 96 (end)


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 4, 2014)

Vagabond chapters 300-310.


----------



## Acetown (Jan 4, 2014)

Today

Girl the Wild's (Ch. 199)
Kingdom (Ch. 50-161)


----------



## Blαck (Jan 4, 2014)

The Breaker NW ch.142
Trinity Seven ch.35
Girls the wilds ch.119


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2014)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.12-15)
_Blade Play_ (Ch.39-40)
_Tokyo Ravens_ (Ch.21)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Masho Tsukai_ (Ch.34)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.81)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 5, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 086
Toriko 053-061


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 5, 2014)

Vagabond chapters 310-320 (bestie manga)
Claymore chapters 1-5


----------



## Blαck (Jan 5, 2014)

kingdom ch.296-298
FSJ II ch.48
Maken-ki ch.60


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 5, 2014)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch. 27-28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ani ga Imouto de Imouto ga Ani de._ (Ch.7)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.31)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.36)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 6, 2014)

Birdmen 006
Kangoku Gakuen 093


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 6, 2014)

Magi: 150 - 154
Vagabond: 244 - 254


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 7, 2014)

The Breaker: New Waves 141-142


----------



## Blαck (Jan 7, 2014)

Maou na Ano ko to Murabito A ch.5
Seirei Tsukai no Kenbu ch.15


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2014)

Vinland Saga 34-45 And a bunch of Random FT chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2014)

*Today:*

_Asa Made Jugyou Chu!_ (Ch.30)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.109)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.19)
_Scissor Sisters_ (Ch.6)
_Sentou Jousai Masurawo_ (Ch.6)
_This is A Fake_ (One-Shot)
_Watashi no Sekai wo Kousei suru Chiri no You na Nani ka_ (Ch.3-4)
_Watashi no Tomodachi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui._ (Ch.10)


----------



## Saishin (Jan 7, 2014)

Kingdom Chap. 296-298


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 7, 2014)

Dragon ball chapter 80.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2014)

*Today:*

_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.104)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.23-24)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.75)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 8, 2014)

Iron Knight 005


----------



## Yozeffu (Jan 8, 2014)

eyeshield 21 300 -310
Kingdom 296 - 298


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 8, 2014)

Magi: 154 - 160
Vagabond:  254 -268


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 9, 2014)

Fairy Tail 366
Skip Beat! 207


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.53)
_Fuku Neko_ (Ch.15)
_Himegoto_ (Ch.1-3//Rex Edition)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.61)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.12)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.26)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.1)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.44)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Blαck (Jan 10, 2014)

Amairo Islenauts ch.6
Sora no Otoshimono ch.75
Fairy Tail ch.366
Maken-ki ch.61


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2014)

*Today:*

_Aiko Desho!_ (Ch.38-39)
_Doubt_ (Ch.7)
_Hammer Session_ (Ch.31-32)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.16)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.31)
_Ohmuro Family_ (Ch.22)
_Ratman_ (Ch.55)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 10, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 071
The Breaker: New Waves 143


----------



## lazorwalrus (Jan 10, 2014)

Toriko 1-30.


----------



## Sakura Saluja (Jan 10, 2014)

-Magi
-Sekaiichi Hatsukoi
-FMA (Fullmetal Alchemist)
-Vassalord
-Yuru Yuri &  
-KnB (Kuroko no Basket) currently being read <3


----------



## Blαck (Jan 10, 2014)

Freezing ch.143
Onepunch-man ch.41


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 11, 2014)

Magi: 160 - 170
Vagabond: 268 - 269


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2014)

*Today:*

_Amairo*Islenauts_ (Ch.6)
_Himegoto+_ (Ch.7) *[/Complete]*
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.32)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.2)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.75)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.256)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.52)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.76)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 11, 2014)

Haikyuu!! 092


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 11, 2014)

Kiwaguro no brynhildr: 54


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2014)

Freezing Zero ch.12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2014)

*Today:*

_Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge_ (Ch.30)
_Freezing_ (Ch.143)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.15)
_Inugami Hime no Shimobe_ (Ch.13-14)
_Saki_ (Ch.121)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.53)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.124)


----------



## Yozeffu (Jan 12, 2014)

'Magi: Sinbad no Bouken' 16 - 17
Kingdom 300 - 303


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 12, 2014)

Btooom!: 64
Nanatsu no Taizai: 61


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 12, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 61


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 12, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 061


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Jan 12, 2014)

Kingdom 301-303

Greatest manga of all time


----------



## Blαck (Jan 12, 2014)

Kingdom ch.301-303
Feng Shen ji ch.49
Nanatsu no taizai ch.61


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 13, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 087
Kangoku Gakuen 094
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 249
Magi 210
Silver Spoon 093
Sinbad 017b


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 13, 2014)

Dragon ball chapter 100-110
Bleach Chapter 36-38


----------



## Blαck (Jan 13, 2014)

Kangoku Gakuen ch.94
Kanojo no kagi wo Akeru houhou ch.8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Senpai ni Josou wo Shiirareteimasu._ (Ch.6) *[/Complete]*
_Btooom!_ (Ch.64)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.102)
_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.5)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.16)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.35-38)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.30-32)
_Porte Tricolore_ (Ch.5) *[/Complete]*
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.1-3)
_Te to Kuchi_ (Ch.6-8)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.45)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.82-84)


----------



## Yozeffu (Jan 13, 2014)

Gin No Saji 93
Nanatsu no taizai 61


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 13, 2014)

To Love-Ru Ch.9-11


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 13, 2014)

Magi chapter 210


----------



## Blαck (Jan 14, 2014)

Magi ch.210
Seishun Pop! ch.36
Madan no Ou to Senki ch.12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2014)

*Today:*

_Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.8)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.249)
_Ohmuro Family_ (Ch.23)
_Shiina-ke no Hitobito_ (Ch.24)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.203)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 14, 2014)

Magi: 170 - 184 
Vagabond: 269 - 280
Giganto Machia: 2
Cutie Honey Tennyo Densetsu: 1 - 4


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 14, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 72


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 15, 2014)

Again!! 076
Assassination Classroom 072
Bleach 564
Naruto 661
One Piece 734
UQ Holder! 017-018


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.8-9)
_Hanimero._ (Ch.1)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.257)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.37)
_Shuukaku no Juunigatsu_ (Ch.6)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.93)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 15, 2014)

Area D chapter 64


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 15, 2014)

One Piece Ch.734
To Love-Ru Ch.12-14
Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.29


----------



## Blαck (Jan 16, 2014)

Sora no Otoshimono ch.76
Hataraku Maousama ch.12
One piece ch.734


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 16, 2014)

One Piece: 734
Bleach: 564


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.147)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.76)


----------



## kratos184 (Jan 16, 2014)

FMA: 87-108
Such a great ending and what a classic manga


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 16, 2014)

Bleach Ch.564


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 16, 2014)

The God Of High School chapter 142


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2014)

Today:

_Again!_ (Ch.76)
_Bleach_ (Ch.564)
_Classmate (♀) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou_ (Ch.13)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.53)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka_ (Ch.9)
_Hikaru to Hikari_ (Ch.5)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.37)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.17)
_Naruto_ (Ch.661)
_Onna no Ko Play_ (Ch.3)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.46)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.83-92)


----------



## Blαck (Jan 17, 2014)

Breakers NW ch.144
Fairy Tail ch.367


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 17, 2014)

Fairy Tail 367
Kuroko no Basket 245
Nisekoi 106
Onepunch-Man 032
The Breaker: New Waves 144


----------



## Nao (Jan 17, 2014)

Kiba no Tabishounin - The Arms Peddler Chapter 47


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 17, 2014)

Btooom!: 65
Magi: 184 - 191
Vagabond: 280 - 294


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 17, 2014)

The Breaker New Waves chapter 144
Gang King chapter 19


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Jan 17, 2014)

Team Medical Dragon.

Just started reading it last night.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.436)
_Magdala de Nemure_ (Ch.6)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.106)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.71-75) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Blαck (Jan 18, 2014)

HSDK ch.553
Freezing ch.144


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 18, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 073
UQ Holder! 019


----------



## Mori (Jan 18, 2014)

Ao no Exorcist: 16-18
JJBA: 46-50


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 19, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 062
Sinbad 018a


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ani ga Imouto de Imouto ga Ani de._ (Ch.8)
_Blade Play_ (Ch.41)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.65)
_Freezing_ (Ch.144)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.60)
_Shuukaku no Juunigatsu_ (Ch.7)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.257)


----------



## Blαck (Jan 19, 2014)

Maoyuu Maou Yuusha - Kono Watashi no Mono Tonare, Yuusha yo Kotowaru! ch.28
Maou na Ore to Fushihime no Yubiwa ch.4


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 19, 2014)

Catching up on One-Punch Man


----------



## eluna (Jan 19, 2014)

Ao no exorcist chap 11


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 19, 2014)

Magi: 191 - 195
Vagabond: 294 - 300
Nanatsu no Taizai: 62


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2014)

Magi: 50-74
Immortal regis: 1-44 (complete) 
cavalier of the abyss: 1-8


----------



## Blαck (Jan 19, 2014)

Kangoku Gakuen ch.95
FSJ II ch.80
Shokugeki no souma ch.54


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2014)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.16-17)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.234-235)
_Boku no Geboku ni Nare!_ (Ch.3)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.1-2)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.437)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.258)
_Maou na Ore to Fushihime no Yubiwa_ (Ch.3-4)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.110)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.24)
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka_ (Ch.13)
_Sakura Sakura_ (Ch.1-12)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.3)
_Working!!_ (Ch.118-119)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 20, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 088
Kangoku Gakuen 095
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 250
Magi 211
Shokugeki no Soma 054
Silver Spoon 094


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 20, 2014)

Magi: 195 - 199
Vagabond: 300 - 304
Saint Young Men: 29
Watamote: 53
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 8 Jojolion: 27 - 28


----------



## Blαck (Jan 20, 2014)

Magi ch.211
Sun-ken rock ch.134
Seishun pop! ch.37


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2014)

*Today:*

_Kandachime_ (Episode 42)
_Soutaisei Moteron_ (Ch.6-8)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.53)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 21, 2014)

Magi: 199 - 203
Vagabond: 304 - 308


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2014)

*Today:*


_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.3-4)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.250)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.17-19)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.243-245)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.94)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 22, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 074
Bleach 565
Naruto 662
One Piece 735


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 22, 2014)

Magi: 203 - 211
Vagabond: 308 -  310
Bleach: 565
One Piece: 735


----------



## Blαck (Jan 22, 2014)

Seven sisters ! ch.7
One piece ch.735
Freezing ch.145
Tsuki tsuki ch.31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2014)

*Today:*

_Kandachime_ (Ch.43)
_Yuutai Nova_ (Ch.20 Part 1)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 23, 2014)

Toriko 062-070


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 23, 2014)

Vagabond: 310 - 322
City of Darkness: 55
Gigantomakhia: 3


----------



## Blαck (Jan 23, 2014)

Kingdom ch.309-311
Sanctuary ch.1-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.565)
_Freezing_ (Ch.145)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.32)
_Naruto_ (Ch.662)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.6)
_Seven Sisters_ (Ch.7)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.4)
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.31)
_Yuusen Shoujo_ (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 24, 2014)

Fairy Tail 368
Kuroko no Basket 246
The Breaker: New Waves 145
Toriko 071-079


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 24, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 1 - 4
Toriko: 12 - 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2014)

*Today:*

_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.551-553)
_Inugami Hime no Shimobe_ (Ch.15)
_Otome Saku._ (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 26, 2014)

Billy Bat 111-113
Feng Shen Ji 089
Nanatsu no Taizai 063
Nisekoi 107


----------



## Blαck (Jan 26, 2014)

Nanatsu no taizai ch.63
12 Beast ch.5
FairyTail ch.368
Breaker NW ch.145
City of Darkness ch.55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2014)

*Today:*

_Mayo Chiki_ (Ch.33)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ 
(Ch.7)
_Shurabara!_ (Ch.10)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.258)
_Yuusen Shoujo_ (Ch.8)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.77)


----------



## Sakura Saluja (Jan 26, 2014)

-Magi 1st chapter
-Shin megami tensei 1st chapter
-Persona 1st chapter
-Bleach
-Vassalord
-Yuru Yuri: reached 7th chapter 
.. still reading it so <33


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Nanatsu no taizai: 63


----------



## Mochi (Jan 26, 2014)

Lady Oscar Vol. 1 + 2


----------



## parceque (Jan 26, 2014)

Sherlock Holmes no Chousen 1-3
Oyasumi Punpun 94-102


----------



## Blαck (Jan 27, 2014)

To love-ru Darkness ch.17
Kangoku gakuen ch.96
Feng shen ji II ch.51


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 27, 2014)

Kangoku Gakuen 096
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 251
UQ Holder! 020


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2014)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.5)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.103)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.113)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.44) *[/Complete]*
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.259)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.15)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.107)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.55)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.44-45)
_Soutaisei Moteron_ (Ch.9)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.125)


----------



## wibisana (Jan 27, 2014)

Denpa Kyoushi Marathon 16 chapters
god I miss the manga


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 27, 2014)

Toriko: 25 - 34


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 28, 2014)

Magi 212
Sinbad 018b


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2014)

*Today:*

_Blade Play_ (Ch.42)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.23)
_Flag Time_ (Ch.8)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.17)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru Ai_ (Ch.8)
_Otome Saku._ (Ch. 7.5-8) *[/Complete]*


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jan 28, 2014)

I finished Binbougami Ga! 

i cant believe how good it was. The final arc is amazing.  Its hilarious, the characters are really great too, the two main characters Momiji and Ichiko are hilarious together and their rivalry/friendship is really heartwarming. The battles are really entertaining too. The art is beautiful and the poses the main characters make are really good too, especially when they are about to fight the main baddy.

i wonder why this hasnt had any recognition. its really funny and it can be tense at some points especially in the final arc when they start to kill off people. If they continued the anime into the Tanpopo arc then i think that this would have grown and a lot more people would have followed it. It changed it self through out the run, at first it just appeared to be a comedy series but it did turn more into a battle series. But it never stopped being funny and the pervert Bobby is something else hahahaha. 

Im an anime guy over manga so if they announce an anime return i would be so happy. Even if they managed to just get the two arcs Tanpopo and Ikari in two 10 eps it would  make me happy.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 28, 2014)

Toriko: 34 - 44
Magi: 212


----------



## Hamtaro (Jan 28, 2014)

Kingdom: 82-still going


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 29, 2014)

Bleach 566
One Piece 736


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2014)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.251)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.45-46)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.111)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 29, 2014)

bleach chapter 566.

one piece chapter 736.

city of darkness chapters 1-30.


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 29, 2014)

Claymore chapters 132-137


----------



## Impact (Jan 29, 2014)

New bleach and One piece chapters.


----------



## parceque (Jan 29, 2014)

Oyasumi punpun 127-147
One piece 735
Claymore 5


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 29, 2014)

Bleach:566
One piece: 736
Toriko: 44 - 58


----------



## Brian (Jan 30, 2014)

_Oyasumi Punpun_ Ch. 135-147(End)
_Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou_ Ch. 113-123
_Bleach_ Ch. 566
_One Piece_ Ch. 736


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 30, 2014)

Baby Steps 201


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.438)
_Maou na Ore to Fushihime no Yubiwa_ (Ch.5-6)
_Mayo Chiki_ (Ch.34)
_Soukyuu no Lapis Lazuli_ (Ch.10)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Ch.11)
_Watashi no Tomodachi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui._ (Ch.11)


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 30, 2014)

Claymore chapters 138-144


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 30, 2014)

Toriko: 58 - 66


----------



## Blαck (Jan 30, 2014)

Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A ch.6
Maou na Ore to Fushihime no Yubiwa ch.6
Akuma no Ikenie ch.5
Soukyuu no Lapis Lazuli ch.10-11


----------



## Impact (Jan 30, 2014)

Homiya chapter 1-11


----------



## Krippy (Jan 30, 2014)

My Balls


----------



## Hamtaro (Jan 30, 2014)

Kingdom chapters 100 to 114

Wait, that was yesterday


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 31, 2014)

Dragons Rioting 015
Fairy Tail 369
Kuroko no Basket 247
Onepunch-Man 041v3
Skip Beat! 208
The Breaker: New Waves 146
Toriko 080-088


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2014)

*Today:*

_Doll Gun_ (Ch.28-30)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.204)


----------



## Hamtaro (Jan 31, 2014)

Fairy tail 369

Kingdom 114-120


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 31, 2014)

Finished Claymore (chapters 144-146) - Good fighting manga. mhm the girls......


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 31, 2014)

Vinland saga: 100


----------



## haegar (Jan 31, 2014)

Kingdom ch 280-317 
Claymore 147 RAW 
HSDK 555 

ah and breaker new waves...this week slightly sub-par


----------



## Blαck (Feb 1, 2014)

Dragons rioting ch.15
City of Darkness ch.56
HSDK ch.555
Blood lad ch.35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2014)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.45)
_Akuma no Ikenie_ (Ch.4-5)
_Freezing_ (Ch.146)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.554)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Kyuukousen-hen_ (Ch.1)
_Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A_ (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 1, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 090
Nisekoi 108


----------



## parceque (Feb 1, 2014)

Claymore 11-31
Saitama Chainsaw Shoujo 1-6


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 1, 2014)

Claymore chapter 147
Medaka Box (chapters 1-5)


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 1, 2014)

*Mahou Shoujo Site* chapters 6&7


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 1, 2014)

Giganto Machia: 4
City of Darkness: 56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2014)

*Today:*

_Citrus_ (Ch.8)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.54)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.15)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Kyuukousen-hen_ (Ch.2-3)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.108)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.259)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 2, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 091
Nanatsu no Taizai 064
UQ Holder! 021


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 2, 2014)

Toriko: 66 - 80
Nanatsu no Taizai: 64


----------



## eluna (Feb 2, 2014)

Saintia Sho chap 5


----------



## Blαck (Feb 2, 2014)

Nanatsu no taizai ch.64
Kangoku gakuen ch.97


----------



## Hamtaro (Feb 3, 2014)

Nanatsu no taizai: 64

Kingdom:121-130


----------



## Brian (Feb 3, 2014)

_Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou_ Ch. 124-141(End)
_Aruku Hito_ Ch. 1-18(End)
_Vagabond_ Ch. 322
_Uchuu Kyoudai_ Ch. 46-50


----------



## Impact (Feb 3, 2014)

Hoyima chapter 11-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.36-A)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai x Seitokai no Ichizon_ (Part 1-2)
_Himegoto: Rex Edition_ (Ch.4)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.260)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.200-5 Fantasy Chapter: Akari)
_Kousha no Ura ni wa Tenshi ga Umerarete Iru_ (Ch.1-3)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.112)
_Mission School_ (Ch.10)
_Muv-Luv Alternative _(Ch.20)
_Rosario to Vampire: Season II_ (Ch.66-6)
_Sakura Trick_ (Ch.6)
_Seikoku no Dragonar_ (Ch.22)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.38)
_Sentou Jousai Masurawo_ (Ch.7)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.32)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 3, 2014)

Haikyuu!! 093
Kangoku Gakuen 097
Magi 213
Shingeki no Kyojin 053
Shokugeki no Soma 055
Silver Spoon 095
Sinbad 019a


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 3, 2014)

Toriko: 80 - 88
Magi: 213


----------



## Hamtaro (Feb 4, 2014)

Kingdom: 130-144


----------



## Blαck (Feb 4, 2014)

Amairo Islenauts ch.7
Usotsuki Paradox ch.47
Magi ch.213


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2014)

*Today:*

_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.23)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.2-3)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.8)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.1-5)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 4, 2014)

Toriko: 88 - 98
Btooom!: 66


----------



## Impact (Feb 5, 2014)

just now

Koe no Katachi chapter 23

Kingdom chapter 320


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2014)

*Today:*

_Amairo*Islenauts_ (Ch.7) *[/Complete]*
_Btooom!_ (Ch.66)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.439)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.67)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.20)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.6-14+ extra)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.95)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 5, 2014)

Giganto Machia: 5
Toriko: 98 - 108
One Piece: 737
Bleach: 567


----------



## Blαck (Feb 5, 2014)

One piece ch.737
Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai!! ch.33/ End
Naruto ch. 663
Bleach ch.537


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 5, 2014)

Again!! 077
Bleach 567
Naruto 663
One Piece 737


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.567)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.20-21)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.35)
_Naruto_ (Ch.663)
_Seven Sisters_ (Ch.8)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.205)


----------



## ThunderCunt (Feb 6, 2014)

Just started hunter X hunter chapter 4 so far.


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 6, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 075
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 252
Shokugeki no Soma 056
Sinbad 019b


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 6, 2014)

Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 55
Code:Breaker: 222


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 6, 2014)

Shingeki no Kyojin 54


----------



## Blαck (Feb 7, 2014)

The breaker NW ch.147
Shokugeki no souma ch.56
God of highschool ch.145
Ao no exorcist ch.54


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 7, 2014)

Fairy Tail 370
Kuroko no Basket 248
The Heroic Legend of Arslan 006
Toriko 089-097


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2014)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.77)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.1-4)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.37)


----------



## Smoke (Feb 8, 2014)

Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru 1-18


----------



## Yozeffu (Feb 8, 2014)

Feng shen ji 30 - 53


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 8, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 076
Baby Steps 202
Haikyuu!! 094
New Prince Of Tennis 118
Nisekoi 109
Shingeki no Kyojin 054
Shokugeki no Soma 057
The Breaker: New Waves 147
UQ Holder! 022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei _ (Ch.148)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.54)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.5-6)
_Doubt_ (Ch.8)
_Hitsugi no Chaika_ (Ch.21)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.252)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.15-21)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.260)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.53)
_Valkyrja Engine_ (Ch.1-2)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.78)


----------



## Blαck (Feb 8, 2014)

Maken-ki ch.61.5
Shokugeki no souma ch.57
Freezing ch.147
Risingx Rydeen ch.19


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 9, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 065


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bamora!_ (Ch.6)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.104)
_Freezing_ (Ch.147)
_Magika no Kenshi to Vasreus_ (Ch.3)
_Meiyaku no Leviathan_ (Ch.2)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.109)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.19)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.54)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.22-30)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness _(Ch.40)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.206)


----------



## Blαck (Feb 9, 2014)

Nanatsu no taizai ch.65
Tora kiss-A school odyssey ch.19
To love-ru darkness ch.40


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 65
Saints Young Men: 30


----------



## Blαck (Feb 10, 2014)

Kangoku gakuen ch.98
Feng Shen ji II ch.53-54
Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai ch.12


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 10, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 092
Hajime no Ippo 1040-1041
Kangoku Gakuen 098
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 243


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2014)

*Today:*

_Abnormal-kei Joshi_ (Ch.9)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.199-202)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka_ (Ch.10)
_Harem End_ (Ch.4)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.18)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.200.7-Nagoshi)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.36)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.1)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.156)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.19)


----------



## Yozeffu (Feb 10, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 92
Area D 52 - 62
Toriko 265


----------



## Smoke (Feb 10, 2014)

Soredemo Machi Wa Mawatteiru 1-53


----------



## eluna (Feb 10, 2014)

Gon ch 1
Magi ch 147


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 10, 2014)

Toriko: 108 - 116


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Feb 10, 2014)

_Ouran High School Host Club_ -Chapters 1 and 2


----------



## Blαck (Feb 11, 2014)

sun-ken rock ch.135
magi ch.214
seishun pop ch.40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2014)

*Today:*

_Dagasy - Houkago Chounouryoku Sensou_ (Ch.8)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.39)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.261) *[/Complete]*
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.113)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 11, 2014)

Hajime no Ippo 1042
Magi 214


----------



## Smoke (Feb 11, 2014)

Soredemo Machi Wa Mawatteiru 54-84


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 11, 2014)

Toriko: 116 - 130
Magi: 214
Watamote: 54


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 12, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 077
Bleach 568
Naruto 664
New Prince of Tennis 119


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2014)

*Today:*

_Imori 201_ (Ch.6-7)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.32.5)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.253)
_Koi ga Saku Koro Sakura Doki: Charming Scarlet_ (Ch.3)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.17)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.68)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.54)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.67)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.79)


----------



## ThunderCunt (Feb 12, 2014)

Started hunterXhunter so far 20 chapters.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 12, 2014)

Toriko: 130  - 134
Bleach: 568


----------



## Mori (Feb 12, 2014)

Bleach: 568
Noragami: 3-6


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 13, 2014)

Baby Steps 203
Sket Dance 261


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2014)

*Today:*


_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.149-150)
_Mayo Chiki_ (Ch.37)
_Mission School_ (Ch.11)
_Onnanoko ga H na Manga Egaicha Dame desu ka?_ (Ch.9)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.6)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.31-35)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Masho Tsukai_ (Ch.35)
_Valkyrja Engine_ (Ch.3)
_Wrestle! The Under Ground_ (Ch.9)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 13, 2014)

Toriko: 134 - 144


----------



## Blαck (Feb 14, 2014)

Sun-ken rock ch.135
Seven sisters ch.8
The god of highschool ch.146
Sora no otoshimono ch.77


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2014)

*Today: *

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.18-19)
_Bleach_ (Ch.568)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.366-370)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.30)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.246-249)
_Naruto_ (Ch.664)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.7)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.36-40)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 14, 2014)

Fairy Tail 371
Kuroko no Basket 249
Sinbad 020A
Sket Dance 261
The Breaker: New Waves 148


----------



## ThunderCunt (Feb 14, 2014)

Still just hunter X hunter
chapter 25-30


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 14, 2014)

Toriko: 144 - 148
Onepunch man: 42


----------



## Blαck (Feb 14, 2014)

High school dxd ch.29
Onepunch-man ch.42
FairyTail ch.371
Uwakoi ch.17
HSDK ch.557


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 15, 2014)

Birdmen 007
Haikyuu!! 095
Nisekoi 110
Onepunch-Man 042
Shokugeki no Soma 058


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2014)

*Today:*

_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.22-23)
_Mortal Metal Shibagane_ (Ch.3)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.261)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.77) *[/Complete]*


----------



## eluna (Feb 15, 2014)

Sinbad no bokuen ch 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.14-15)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.1-2)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.38) *[/Complete]*
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.110)
_Nozomi x Kimio_ (Ch.16)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.5)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.17)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 16, 2014)

Gigantomachia: 6 | Completed


----------



## Butcher (Feb 16, 2014)

Chapter 22 of Horimiya


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2014)

Nanatsu no taizai ch.66
Kangoku gakuen ch.99
Feng shen ji II ch.55
Tsuki tsuki ch32
Dragons rioting ch.16


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 17, 2014)

Dragons Rioting 016
Feng Shen Ji 093
Kangoku Gakuen 099
Nanatsu no Taizai 066


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.16)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.555-557)
_Imasugu Onii-chan ni Imouto da tte Iitai!_ (Ch.3-4)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.24-25)
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.32)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.68)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 66


----------



## Hamtaro (Feb 17, 2014)

Kingdom 218-226


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2014)

*Today:*

_Amagami Brillant Park_ (Ch.1)
_Cross x Regalia_ (Ch.3-4)
_Evergreen_ (Ch.14)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.14)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.440)
_Hundred_ (Ch.3)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.38)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.41-45)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 18, 2014)

Iron Knight 006


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 18, 2014)

Code breaker: 223


----------



## Blαck (Feb 19, 2014)

Seishun pop ch.41
Madan no ou to senki ch.14
Asa made Jugyou chu ch.36
Getsurin ni kiri saku ch.19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.7-8)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.16)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.4)
_Hitsugi no Chaika_ (Ch.22)
_Meiyaku no Leviathan_ (Ch.3)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.114)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.37)
_Teppu_ (Ch.23)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.126)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 19, 2014)

Bleach 569
Naruto 665
One Piece 738


----------



## Hamtaro (Feb 20, 2014)

Bleach 569
Naruto 665


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 20, 2014)

Barakamon 024
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 254


----------



## ThunderCunt (Feb 20, 2014)

HXH chapter 45-59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2014)

*Today:*

_Aiko Desho!_ (Ch.40)
_Asa Made Jugyou Chu!_ (Ch.36)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.17)
_Flag Time_ (Ch.9)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.61)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken _(Ch.9)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 20, 2014)

Bleach: 569
One Piece: 738


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 20, 2014)

Medaka Box chapters 115-120
Rosario+ Vampire S1 chapters 36-40


----------



## Blαck (Feb 21, 2014)

The breaker NW ch.149
God of highschool ch.147
Kurogane Hime ch.9


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 21, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 078
Fairy Tail 372
Kuroko no Basket 250
Nisekoi 111
UQ Holder! 023


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2014)

*Today:*

_Beelzeub_ (Ch.235-240) *[/Complete]*
_Bleach_ (Ch.569)
_Naruto_ (Ch.665)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.11)


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 21, 2014)

Rosario+ Vampire S2 chapters 1-3.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 22, 2014)

5Ds Volume 5


----------



## Brian (Feb 22, 2014)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 111-113


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 22, 2014)

Sinbad 020b
Shokugeki no Soma 059
The Heroic Legend of Arslan 007
UQ Holder! 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2014)

*Today:*

_Barakamon_ (Ch.24)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.18)
_Dennou Alice to Inaba-kun_ (Ch.8)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.105)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.254)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.250)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.157)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 22, 2014)

Jojo Bizarre Adventure JoJolion: 29
Toriko: 130 - 134


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 22, 2014)

All of Nanatsu no Taizai. And all of Feng Shen Ji


----------



## eluna (Feb 22, 2014)

Change 123 ch 37


----------



## Lucrecia (Feb 22, 2014)

One Piece chapter 738


----------



## Hamtaro (Feb 23, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taiziai 66.5


----------



## Blαck (Feb 23, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.67
The Legend of maian ch.1-52


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 23, 2014)

Again!! 078
Silver Spoon 096
Toriko 098-106


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2014)

*Today:*

_Avant-garde Yumeko_ (Ch.2-3)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.19)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.106-107)
_Dethrone_ (Ch.11)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.371-372)
_Freezing_ (Ch.148-149)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.3)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.558)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.115)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.111)
_Oooku no Sakura_ (Ch.1-2)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.261)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.26)


----------



## eluna (Feb 23, 2014)

Magi 215
Change 123 53


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 23, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 67


----------



## Hamtaro (Feb 24, 2014)

Nanatsu No Taizai: 67


----------



## Blαck (Feb 24, 2014)

Feng shen ji II ch.56
Shokugeki no souma ch.59
Kangoku gakuen ch.100
Magi ch.215
Nanatsu no taizai ch.66.5


----------



## ThunderCunt (Feb 24, 2014)

HXH chapter 60-70


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 24, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 094
Kangoku Gakuen 100
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 255
Magi 215
Nanatsu no Taizai 067


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2014)

*Today:*

_Again!_ (Ch.78)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.20)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko._ (Ch.24-25)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.18)
_Kenshin no Succeed_ (Ch.3)
_Magdala de Nemure_ (Ch.7)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.47)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.62)
_Nozomi x Kimio_ (Ch.17)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.96)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 24, 2014)

Magi: 215
Toriko: 154 - 160
Getter Robo Arc: 1 - 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2014)

*Today:*

_Blade Play_ (Ch.44)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.20)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.255)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.16)


----------



## ThunderCunt (Feb 25, 2014)

HXH chapter 70-74


----------



## Blαck (Feb 25, 2014)

Seishun pop! ch.42
To love-ru darkness ch.40.5


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 25, 2014)

Toriko: 160 - 161
Getter Robo Arc: 6 - 14 | Complete


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 26, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 079
Bleach 570
Haikyuu!! 096-097
Iron Knight 007
Naruto 666
One Piece 739


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.21)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.8)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.441)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.76)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.38)
_SS Sisters_ (Ch.8)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Bangihen 17)


----------



## ThunderCunt (Feb 26, 2014)

Naruto - number of the beast
One piece - latest
HXH 80


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2014)

*Today:*

_Avant-garde Yumeko_ (Ch.4)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.5)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.12)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Kyuukousen-hen_ (Ch.4)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.158)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament_ (Ch.8-9)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 27, 2014)

Kuroko no Basket 251


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 27, 2014)

Toriko: 161 - 174
Kinnikuman: 4 - 17
Bleach: 570
One Piece: 739


----------



## TaskMaster (Feb 27, 2014)

Today-

Ass. Classroom 79
Attack On Titan (Prequel)
Gintama- 482


----------



## Blαck (Feb 28, 2014)

Fairytail ch.373
HSDK ch.559
Breaker NW ch.150
Akame ga kill ch.46
The god of highschool ch.148


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2014)

*Today:*

_Aiko Desho_ (Ch.42)
_Bleach_ (Ch.570)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.38 Part II)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.251)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.69)
_Naruto_ (Ch.666)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 28, 2014)

Fairy Tail 373
Nisekoi 112


----------



## Sakura Saluja (Feb 28, 2014)

Saiyaku 1st chapter and YY 10th chapter


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 1, 2014)

Onepunch-Man 043
Shokugeki no Soma 060
Sinbad 021


----------



## Blαck (Mar 1, 2014)

Shokugeki no souma ch.60
Freezing ch.150
City of darkness ch.57
Black bullet ch.15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2014)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.46)
_Himegoto_ (Ch.15-16)
_Mondlicht: Tsuki no Tsubasa_ (Ch.28)
_Mousou Kikou: Adolescence Avatar_ (Ch.6-7) *[/Complete]*
_Saki_ (Ch.122)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 1, 2014)

Toriko: 174 -176
Kinnikuman: 17 - 21
Akame ga Kill!: 46
City of Darkness: 57


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.373)
_Freezing_ (Ch.150)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.4)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.16-17)
_Ikebukuro Hatsu, Zensekai Yuki!_ (Ch.10.5)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.13)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.262)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.93-99)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 2, 2014)

Toriko: 176 - 182
Kinnikuman: 21 - 25


----------



## Blαck (Mar 2, 2014)

Kingdom ch.334-336
Feng Shen Ji II ch.57
Inaba Rabbits ch.8
Kangoku Gakuen ch.101


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 3, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 095
Kangoku Gakuen 101
Magi 216
The Breaker: New Waves 149-150


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.151)
_Aiko Desho_ (Ch.43)
_Kanojotachi no Saishuu Teiri_ (Ch.5)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.116)
_Shikabane Hime_ (Ch.25)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.19)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 3, 2014)

Toriko: 182 - 186
Kinnikuman: 25 -29
Onepunch man: 43


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 4, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 068
Sket Dance 262
UQ Holder! 025


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2014)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.1-2)
_D.Y.N. Freaks_ (Ch.1-5)
_Boku no Geboku ni Nare!_ (Ch.4) *[/Complete]*
_Genshiken_ (Ch.95)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.442)
_Hikaru to Hikari_ (Ch.6)
_Himegoto_ (Rex Edition Ch.5)
_History Strongest Disciple_ (Ch.559)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.13-14)
_Inaba Rabbits_ (Ch.7-8)
_Onna no Ko ga H na Manga Egaicha Dame Desu ka?_ (Ch.10)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.26)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.12)
_Working!_ (Ch.120)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 4, 2014)

Toriko: 186 - 194
Kinnikuman: 29 - 33
Magi: 216
Nanatsu no Taizai: 68


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 5, 2014)

Toriko: 194 - 208
Kinnikuman: 33 -43
Bleach: 571
One Piece: 740


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 5, 2014)

Bleach 571
Naruto 667
One Piece 740


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.6)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.200-Yuzuki Fantasy Chapter)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.26-27)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.262)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 6, 2014)

Haikyuu!! 098
Nisekoi 113


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2014)

*Today:*

_Blade Play_ (Ch.45)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.55)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.96)
_Haru-nee ga Boku ni xx Suru Riyuu_ (Ch.2-3)
_High School DxD_ (Ch.29)
_Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.15-16) *[/Complete]*
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.45)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.27-28)
_Machine-Doll wa Kizutsukanai _(Ch.38)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.63)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.85)
_Naruto_ (Ch.667)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.11)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.23-31)
_Sentou Jousai Masurawo_ (Ch.8)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.100)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 6, 2014)

Bleach Ch.571


----------



## Ernie (Mar 6, 2014)

Kingdom
Feng Shen Li


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 6, 2014)

Yesterday was kingdom 244-248


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 6, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 43 - 58
Toriko: 208 - 210


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 6, 2014)

Legend of Maian 1-75
sad that he moth balled it there.


----------



## Brian (Mar 7, 2014)

_Uchuu Kyoudai_ Ch. 62-68
_Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind_ Ch. 9-14


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 7, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 080
Fairy Tail 374
Shokugeki no Soma 061
The Breaker: New Waves 151


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.571)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.16)
_Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei_ (Ch.110)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.112-113)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.39)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 7, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 58 - 65
Toriko: 210 - 218
Watome: 55


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 7, 2014)

Finished Medaka Box - very interesting shonen fighting manga.

Rosario+ Vampire Season 2 chapter 19.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2014)

*Today:*

_Avant-garde Yumeko_ (Ch.5)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Ch.5)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.18-19)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.55)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 8, 2014)

Kuroko no Basket 252
Sinbad 021b


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 8, 2014)

*Buso Renkin* chapters 5-10.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 8, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 65 - 83


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2014)

*Today:*

_Baroque K/night_ (Ch.5-6+Special)
_Black Yome ni Yoroshiku!_ (Ch.1-2)
_Boku to Boku_ (Ch.9)
_Boku to Kanojo no XXX_ (Ch.58-62) *[/Complete]*
_Cross Manage_ (Ch.10)
_Cross X Regalia_ (Ch.5)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.374+Special)
_Freezing_ (Ch.151)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.5)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.560)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi: Another_ (Ch.1-3)
_Koi ga Saku Koro Sakura Doki: Charming Scarlet_ (Ch.4)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.25-27)
_Magika no Kenshi to Vasreus_ (Ch.4)
_Mugen no Minamo ni_ (Ch.6)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.21+special)
_Otasuke Miko Miko-chan_ (Ch.9)
_Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata_ (Ch.1)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.16)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.20)
_Teppu_ (Ch.24)
_Zettai Fukujuu Game_ (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 9, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 096
UQ Holder! 026


----------



## Blαck (Mar 9, 2014)

Shinmai Maou no Keiyakusha ch.9
To love ru darkness ch.41
Freezing ch.151


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2014)

*Today:*

_Aiyoku no Eustia_ (Ch.15) *[/Complete]*
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.24)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.108)
_Hundred_ (Ch.4)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.20)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.117)
_Saki_ (Ch.123)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.55)
_Tokyo Ravens_ (Ch.22)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.41)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.54)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 10, 2014)

Kangoku Gakuen 102
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 256
Magi 217
Nanatsu no Taizai 069
New Prince of Tennis 120-122


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 10, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 83 - 91
Magi: 217
Nanatsu no Taizai: 69
Vinland Saga: 101


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2014)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.3)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.443)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.15)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.252)
_Oooku no Sakura: Gendai Oooku Jogakuin_ (Ch.3)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.48)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.1)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Masho Tsukai_ (Ch.36)
_Valkyrja Engine_ (Ch.4)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 12, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 91 - 95
Toriko: 218 - 228


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.152)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.9)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.256)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.10)
_Otogi Taisen Phantasma_ (Ch.3)
_Renai Manga_ (Ch.4-5)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.2-6)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.47)
_Watashi no Sekai wo Kousei suru Chiri no You na Nani ka_ (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 12, 2014)

Bleach 572
Naruto 668
One Piece 741
Shingeki no Kyojin 055


----------



## Mori (Mar 12, 2014)

Noragami: 21 - 27
Boku no Chikyuu wo Mamotte - Volume 11


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bleach: 572
One Piece: 741


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2014)

*Today:*

_Absolute Duo_ (Ch.6)
_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.51-55)
_Bleach_ (Ch.572)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.10)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.33)
_Naruto_ (Ch.668)
_Oomuro-ke_ (Ch.24)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.7-12)
_Suki tte Ii na yo._ (Ch.43)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.37)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 13, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 081


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2014)

*Today:*

_Banana no Nana_ (Ch.9-13) *[/Complete]*
_Kampfer_ (Ch.35)
_Kiss X Sis_ (Ch.77)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.91-98) *[/Complete]*
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.52)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 14, 2014)

Fairy Tail 375
Iron Knight 008
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 257
Kuroko no Basket 253
Nisekoi 114
Onepunch-Man 044
Toriko 107-115


----------



## Blαck (Mar 15, 2014)

Freezing ch.152
God of highschool ch.150
Ao no exorcist ch.55
Fairy tail ch.375
Tora kiss- A school odyssey ch20
Madan no ou senki ch.15


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 15, 2014)

Fairy tail 375
One punch man web comic 45-54


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 15, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 95 - 104
Toriko: 228 - 242


----------



## Impact (Mar 15, 2014)

Bastard chapter 1-29


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 15, 2014)

Sinbad 022A


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ao No Exorcist_ (Ch.55)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.56)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.97)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.19)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.60) [/Complete]
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.33)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.257)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.253)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.114)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.31)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.20)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 15, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 104 - 110
Ashita No Joe: 1 - 52
Toriko: 242 - 252


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 16, 2014)

Baby Steps 204
Shokugeki no Soma 062


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.375)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.6)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.34)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.118)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.263)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.11)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 16, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 110 - 124
Ashita No Joe: 52 - 64
Toriko: 252 - 262


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 17, 2014)

Billy Bat 114-115
Feng Shen Ji 097
Kangoku Gakuen 103
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 258


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.1)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.25)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (extra 2)
_Freezing_ (Ch.152)
_Hanimero._ (Ch.2)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.561)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.12.5)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.27)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.101)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.16)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 17, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 124 - 132
Ashita No Joe: 64 - 68
Toriko: 262 - 264


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2014)

*Today:*

_Doubt_ (Ch.9)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.40)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.258)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.84-85)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.46-62)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.33)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 18, 2014)

Dragons Rioting 017
Magi 218
Nanatsu no Taizai 070


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 18, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 132 - 140
Ashita No Joe: 68 - 74
Toriko: 264 - 270
Code:Breaker: 223 - 230
Magi: 218
Nanatsu no Taizai: 70
Umineko 6: 14 - 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!! _ (Ch.15)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.7)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.31)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.62)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.127) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 19, 2014)

Again!! 079
Bleach 573
Iron Knight 009
Naruto 669


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 19, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 140 - 158
Ashita No Joe: 74 - 88
Bleach: 573


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2014)

*Today:*

_Again!_ (Ch.79)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.444)
_Hekikai no AiON_ (Ch.38-39)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.29-30)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.27-31)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.102)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 20, 2014)

Fairy Tail 376
Haikyuu!! 099-100
Iron Knight 010
Nisekoi 115


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 20, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 158 - 188
Ashita No Joe: 88 - 101


----------



## Blαck (Mar 20, 2014)

God of highschool ch.151
HSDK ch.562
Dragons rioting ch.17
Magi ch.218
Seishun pop ch.45


----------



## Bonly (Mar 20, 2014)

Ore ga Doutei o Sutetara Shinu Ken ni Tsuite ch.14
FT ch.376


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2014)

*Today:*

_Nisekoi_ (Ch.115)
_Teppu_ (Ch.25)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 21, 2014)

Skip Beat 209


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 21, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 188 - 194
Ashita No Joe: 101 - 102
Violence Jack: 25


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 22, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 082
Baby Steps 205
Kuroko no Basket 254
Nanatsu no Taizai 071
Shokugeki no Soma 063


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2014)

*Today:*

_Asa Made Jugyou Chu!_ (Ch.37)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.11)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.376+Special)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.18-19)
_Immortal Hounds/Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.4-7)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru Ai_ (Ch.9) *[/Complete]*
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.264)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.32)


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 22, 2014)

Buso Renkin chapters 75-80


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 22, 2014)

City of Darkness: 58
Nanatsu no Taizai: 71


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2014)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.6)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.153)
_Chichi ga Loli na Mono de_ (Ch.7)
_Freezing_ (Ch.153)
_Ikebukuro Hatsu, Zensekai Yuki!_ (Ch.10)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.13)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.20)
_Sweet Magic Syndrome_ (Ch.12-17)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Ch.12-13)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 23, 2014)

The Breaker: New Waves 152


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 23, 2014)

Buso Renkin chapters 80-83 - this was a good shonen fighting mini-series


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 23, 2014)

JJBA part 8 Jojolion: 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2014)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.203-205)
_Blade Play_ (Ch.46)
_Denki-Gai no Honya-san_ (Ch.30-34)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka_ (Ch.11)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.21)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.19)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.254)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.119)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.1-27)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.1-36)
_Watashi no Sekai wo Kousei suru Chiri no You na Nani ka_ (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 24, 2014)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 259
Feng Shen Ji 098
Hajime no Ippo 1043-1045
Magi 219
Sinbad 022b


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 24, 2014)

Record of Fallen Vampire chapters 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

*Today:*

_Aiko Desho_ (Ch.44)
_Black Yome ni Yoroshiku!_ (Ch.3)
_Cross x Regalia_ (Ch.6)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.7-8)
_Hitsugi no Chaika_ (Ch.23)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.39)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.21)
_Valkyrja Engine_ (Ch.4.5)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.69)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 25, 2014)

Hajime no Ippo 1046
Kangoku Gakuen 104


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 194 - 204
Ashita No Joe: 102 - 103
Magi: 219


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2014)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.109)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.32)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.259)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.31)
_Occult Maiden: Hishou - Oni wo Tsugu Shounen_ (Ch.1-4)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.48)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 26, 2014)

Bleach 574
Naruto 670
One Piece 742
UQ Holder! 027-028


----------



## Blαck (Mar 26, 2014)

One piece 742
Kangoku gakuen ch.103-104
Magi ch.219
Seikon no qwaser ch.50
seishun pop! ch.46
Gun xclover ch.21


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 26, 2014)

Kinnikuman:  204 - 214
Toriko: 271
Bleach: 574
One Piece: 742


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2014)

*Today:*

_Aiko Desho_ (Ch.45)
_Bleach_ (Ch.572)
_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.4)
_Naruto_ (Ch.669)
_Nazo no Kanojo X_ (Ch.86)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.159)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.103)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.207-211) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 27, 2014)

Fairy Tail Special 2
Liar Game 170
Onepunch-Man 045


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 27, 2014)

today:
Zetman 161-174


----------



## Blαck (Mar 27, 2014)

Seikon no qwaser ch.50
Terra foramrs ch.74
12 beast ch.6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2014)

*Today:*


_D.Y.N. Freaks_ (Ch.6)
_Sentou Jousai Masurawo_ (Ch.9)
_Shishunki Bitter Change _ (Ch.6)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.49)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 28, 2014)

Fairy Tail 377-378


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 28, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 214 - 222
Ashita No Joe: 103 - 104
Onepunch-Man:  44 - 45


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku ni Koisuru Mechanical_ (Ch.1-10)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.37)
_Girls Monochrome_ (Ch.1-2)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.445)
_Watashi no Sekai wo Kousei suru Chiri no You na Nani ka_ (Ch.7)
_Working!!_ (Ch.121)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 29, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 083
Baby Steps 206
Fairy Tail Side Story
Shokugeki no Soma 064


----------



## Impact (Mar 29, 2014)

Fairy tail side Story (Natsu and asuka)
Ouruboros chapter 11-17
Tower of god chap 178-184


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.377-378)
_Freezing_ (Ch.154)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.9)
_Kimi no Iru Machi Fantasy Chapter_ (Ch.200.8)
_Nozo x Kimi_ (Ch.18)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.265)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 30, 2014)

Haikyuu!! 101
Nanatsu no Taizai 072


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 30, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 222 - 250
Ashita No Joe: 104 - 105


----------



## Blαck (Mar 30, 2014)

nanatsu no taizai ch.72
Magi ch.220
Shokugeki no souma ch.64
Seikoku no ryuu kishi ch.23


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 31, 2014)

Umineko no Naku Koro ni Episode 1: Legend of the Golden Witch: Chapters 11 - 17

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (Stardust Crusaders): Chapters 194 - 205


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 31, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 099
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 260
Kuroko no Basket 255
Magi 220
Nisekoi 116
Sinbad 023a
The Breaker: New Waves 153


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2014)

*Today:*

_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.1)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.17)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.13.5 & 15)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.120)
_Seikoku no Dragonar_ (Ch.23)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.70)


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 31, 2014)

Attack on Titan - Before the Fall 1-4


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 31, 2014)

Record of Fallen Vampire chapters 35-40.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 31, 2014)

Kinnikuman:  250 - 256
Magi: 220
Nanatsu no taizai: 72
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo 1- 36


----------



## Blαck (Mar 31, 2014)

Maken-ki ch.64
Seishun pop ch.47 [end]
HSDK ch. 563


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 1, 2014)

Hajime no Ippo 1047-1048
Kangoku Gakuen 105
Skip Beat! 210


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2014)

*Today:*

_Blade Play_ (Ch.47-48)
_Chichi ga Loli na Mono de_ (Ch.8)
_Fairy Tail Matsuri_ (Ch.3)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.562-563)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.255)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.116)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.27)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 1, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 256 - 262


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 1, 2014)

Umineko no Naku Koro ni Episode 2: Turn of the Golden Witch -- Chapters 1 - 9


----------



## Bijuu Bomber (Apr 1, 2014)

One Piece Volume 1

It was pretty entertaining. I should've read the series sooner.


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 2, 2014)

Bleach 575
Naruto 671
One Piece 743


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 262 - 268
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo: 36 - 46
Bleach: 575
One Piece: 743


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.12)
_Classmate (?) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou_ (Ch.14)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta._ (Ch.20)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.110)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma?Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.16)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.98)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.260)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.64)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.160)


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 2, 2014)

Finished Record of Fallen Vampire (chapters 40-43 ) - pretty awesome series with complex characters. Thought this was gonna be a generic vampire love tragedy, but i was completely wrong.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.575)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.24)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.32)
_Naruto_ (Ch.671)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.11)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.29)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.161)
_Sweet Magic Syndrome_ (Ch.18-21)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Ch.14)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_  (Ch.51-52)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.56)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.104)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 3, 2014)

Liar Game 171
Silver Spoon 097


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 3, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 268 - 284
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo: 46 - 50
Watamote: 56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2014)

*Today:*

_Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A_ (Ch.7)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.53-59)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 4, 2014)

Fairy Tail 379
Nisekoi 117
The Breaker: New Waves 154


----------



## Mori (Apr 5, 2014)

Noragami: 32
Dogs: Bullets & Carnage: 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2014)

*Today:*

_Amagi Brilliant Park_ (Ch.2)
_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.1-9)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.39)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.97)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.32)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 5, 2014)

Baby Steps 207
Feng Shen Ji 100
Sinbad 023b


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 5, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 284 - 292
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo: 50 - 52
Vinland Saga: 102
City of Darkness: 59 
Akame ga Kill!: 47


----------



## Brian (Apr 6, 2014)

_Legend of the Strongest Man Kurosawa_ Ch. 82-90(End)
_The Heroic Legend of Arslan_ Ch. 8


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 6, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 101-102
Haikyuu!! 102
Kuroko no Basket 256
Legend of Arslan 008
Nanatsu no Taizai 073
Shokugeki no Soma 065
UQ Holder! 029-030


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2014)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.47)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.379)
_Himegoto Rex Edition_ (Ch.6-7)
_Iinari Princess_ (Ch.6)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.16)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.40)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.117)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.8)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.25-31)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.266)


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 6, 2014)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (Stardust Crusaders): Chapters 205 - 219


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2014)

*Today:*

_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.10)
_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.24)
_Evergreen_ (Ch.15)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.10)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.20) *[/Complete]*
_Harem End_ (Ch.5)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.446)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.564)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.22)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.256)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.30)
_Shirogane no Nina _ (Ch.37)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.63-65)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.77.5)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 7, 2014)

Hajime no Ippo 1049-1050
Magi 221
Shingeki no Kyojin 056


----------



## Blαck (Apr 8, 2014)

Magi ch.221
Feng shen ji II ch.62-64
Monster musume no iru nichijou ch.23
Kangoku gakuen ch.106
Akame ga kiru ch.47
Uwakoi ch.18


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 8, 2014)

So I read all of candidate for goddess today, and to my dismay the manga never ended, and the vol.6 was never released... and the wait has been since like 2003.

So my question is, why did the author never finished it? That is really really lame of her part.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 292 - 302
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo: 52 -58
Nanatsu no Taizai: 73
Magi: 221
Akame ga kill:47


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 8, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> So I read all of candidate for goddess today, and to my dismay the manga never ended, and the vol.6 was never released... and the wait has been since like 2003.
> 
> So my question is, why did the author never finished it? That is really really lame of her part.


What manga are you refering?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2014)

*Today:*

_Inugami-san to Sarutobi-kun wa Naka ga Warui_ (Ch.1-2)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.121)
_Princess Lucia x Kimi no Iru Machi_ crossover special
_Sweet Magic Syndrome_ (Ch.22)


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 8, 2014)

CoolTaff12 said:


> What manga are you refering?



Candidate for Goddess

It's a manga about a bunch of people that want to be pilot for a super space mech, so that they can fight 40K Tyranid like creatures and stop them from devouring their last planet.

But as I said, it was a kick in the nuts that the manga was never finished. The author has apparently a terrible habit of leaving her work on the mid. And she is currently doing another one titled D.N Angel that has had some hiatuses and its still ongoing.


What a huge bummer.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 302 - 308
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo: 58 - 64


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2014)

*Today:*

_Absolute Duo_ (Ch.7)
_Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara_ (Ch.19)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.56)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 9, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 084
Bleach 576
Drifters 037
Kangoku Gakuen 106
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 261
Naruto 672
One Piece 744


----------



## Saishin (Apr 9, 2014)

Noragami chap 1-2
Shingeki no Kyojin chap 51
Blood Lad chap 32


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 9, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 308 - 312
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo: 64 - 66
Ashita No Joe: 105 - 106
Bleach: 576
One Piece: 744
Toriko: 272


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 9, 2014)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (Stardust Crusaders): Chapters 227 - 238


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku to Majo no Jikan_ (Ch.9-10)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.8)
_Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu_ (Ch.38-41)
_Sweet Magic Syndrome_ (Ch.23-25)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.80)


----------



## parceque (Apr 10, 2014)

Claymore 121-125
Attack on titan 16-30


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 10, 2014)

Rosario Vampire S2 chapters 66.002-66.004


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.576)
_Boku to Majo no Jikan_ (Ch.11-13)
_Citrus_ (Ch.9)
_Inugami-san to Sarutobi-kun wa Naka ga Warui._ (Ch.3)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.33)
_Naruto_ (Ch.672)
_Saki_ (Ch.124)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.57)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.105)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 11, 2014)

Fairy Tail 380
Kuroko no Basket 257 
Onepunch-Man 046


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 11, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 312 - 323
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo: 66 - 70
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 56 - 57
Watamote: 57


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2014)

*Today:*

_Aiko Desho_ (Ch.46)
_Mokushiroku Alice_ (Ch.1)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 12, 2014)

Baby Steps 208
Nisekoi 118
Shokugeki no Soma 066


----------



## Blαck (Apr 12, 2014)

Shokugeki no Souma ch.66
City of Darkness ch.60
Rising xRydeen ch.20
Kampfer ch.36
To Love-ru darkness ch.42


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 12, 2014)

caught up with Rosario Vampire S2 (chapters 66.004-66.006). : Dat ending
Soul Eater (chapters 1-5).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2014)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet _(Ch.5)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.11)
_Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi_ (Ch.565)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.33.5)
_Magika no Kenshi to Vasreus_ (Ch.5)
_Meiyaku no Leviathan_ (Ch.4)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.118)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.21)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.20)
_Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata_ (Ch.2)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.66)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.267)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.42)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.21)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.20)


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 13, 2014)

Akame ga Kill - chapter 1


----------



## parceque (Apr 13, 2014)

Attack on titan: 31-56
Claymore 128-131
Magician: 1-15


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 13, 2014)

Berserk: 334
City of Darkness: 60


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 14, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 085
Magi 222
Nanatsu no Taizai 073.1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2014)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.206-208)
_Big Order_ (Ch.14)
_Chichi ga Loli na Mono de_ (Ch.9-10)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.380)
_Take Dake Dake! - Takedakei Gentei_ (Ch.1-5)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Masho Tsukai_ (Ch.37)


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 14, 2014)

Shokugeki no Soma 5-66
Zetman 198


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 15, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 85
Shingeki no Kyojin-Before the Fall 06


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 15, 2014)

Kangoku Gakuen 107
Liar Game 172
Sinbad 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.154)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.56)
_Imasugu Onii-chan ni Imouto da tte Iitai!_ (Ch.5)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.48)
_Wrestle! The Under Ground_ (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 16, 2014)

Bleach 577
Drifters 038
Naruto 673
UQ Holder! 031


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2014)

*Today:*


_Inugami-san to Sarutobi-kun wa Naka ga Warui. _(Ch.4)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.34)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.31)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.60)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 323 - 346
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo: 70 - 82
Magi: 222
Bleach: 577
Toriko: 274


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.577)
_Naruto_ (Ch.673)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 18, 2014)

Drifters 040
Fairy Tail 381
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 262
Nisekoi 119


----------



## ShadowReaper (Apr 18, 2014)

Berserk 334


----------



## Blαck (Apr 18, 2014)

FairyTail ch.381
The Breaker NW ch.156


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.13)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka_ (Ch.12)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.55)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.106)


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 18, 2014)

Fuan no Tane Plus 40-45
Jafuu no Stra 16-17
Green Wolrdz 1-17
Black Dog 1


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 19, 2014)

Baby Steps 209
Drifters 041
Kuroko no Basket 258
Nanatsu no Taizai 074


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.446.5)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.261)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.119)
_Ojousama wa Nigedashita_ (Ch.15)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.4+Special)
_Otogi Taisen Phantasma_ (Ch.4-5)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.268) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2014)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.209)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.381)
_Freezing_ (Ch.155)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.22)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.9)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.9)
_Kenshin no Succeed_ (Ch.4)
_Koi ga Saku Koro Sakura Doki: Charming Scarlet_ (Ch.5)
_Nyan Koi!_ (Ch.33)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.8)
_Sorairo Square_ (Ch.11)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 20, 2014)

Shokugeki no Soma 067


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2014)

*Today:*

_D-Frag!_ (Ch.57)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.122)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.67)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 21, 2014)

Magi 222.5
Silver Spoon 098


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 22, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 086
Kangoku Gakuen 108
The Breaker: New Waves 155-156


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2014)

*Today:*

_Dethrone_ (C.12)
_Imawabi no Dakini_ (Ch.9-11)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.23)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.27)
_Sentou Jousai Masurawo_ (Ch.10)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.98)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 22, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 346 - 370
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo: 82 - 100
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 58
Nanatsu no Taizai: 74


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2014)

*Today:*

_Chichi ga Loli na Mono de_ (Ch.11)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.111)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.12)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.447)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.566)
_Iinari Princess_ (Ch.7)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.36)
_Occult Maiden: Hishou - Oni wo Tsugu Shounen_ (Ch.5)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.32)
_Take Dake Dake! - Takedakei Gentei_ (Ch.6-7)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 23, 2014)

Bleach 578
Naruto 674
One Piece 745


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 370 - 378
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo: 100 - 102
Ashita No Joe: 107
Watamote: 58
Bleach: 578
One Piece: 745
Onepunch man: 46
Toriko: 275


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 23, 2014)

_Apocalypse no Toride_ Ch. 31
_Naruto_ Ch. 673
_One Piece_ Ch. 745
_Ansatsu Kyoshitsu_ Ch. 86
_Crimson Game_ Ch. 0


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 24, 2014)

Baby Steps 210


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.578)
_Inaba Rabbits_ (Ch.9)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.34-35)
_Naruto_ (Ch.674)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.12)
_Saki_ (Ch.125)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.32)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.58)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.107)


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 24, 2014)

Re-read 

YGO GX


----------



## Saishin (Apr 24, 2014)

Ushio and Tora chap 9
Green Blood chap 30


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 24, 2014)

Kinnikuman: 378 - 390
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo: 102 - 106
Babel Nisei: 1 - 4


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 24, 2014)

_I am a Hero_ (Ch. 1 [going to read])
_Tenkuu Shinpan_ (Ch. 14-21)


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 24, 2014)

The gamer chapter 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2014)

*
Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.155)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.210)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.14)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.70)
_Watashi no Tomodachi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui._ (Ch.12)
_Working!!_ (Ch.122)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 25, 2014)

Nisekoi 120
Skip Beat! 211


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 25, 2014)

_Dice: The Cube That Changes Everything_ (Ch. 40-41)
_Mahou Shoujo Site_ Ch. 8-9


----------



## Jirou (Apr 25, 2014)

Rereading Fairy Tail


----------



## Kage (Apr 26, 2014)

_Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic_ 204-222


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2014)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.6)
_Iinari Princess_ (Ch.8)
_Imasugu Onii-chan ni Imouto da tte Iitai!_ (Ch.6)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.120)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.2-3)
_Onii-chan☆Control_ (Ch.25)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 26, 2014)

Again!! 080-081
Assassination Classroom 087
Baby Steps 211
Drifters 042


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2014)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.211)
_Freezing_ (Ch.156)
_Hikaru no Go_ (Extras) *[/Complete]*
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.567)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.87)
_Rosario Vampire II_ (Epilogue) *[/Complete]*
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.33)


----------



## Jirou (Apr 27, 2014)

Zetsuen no Tempest c29
Kuroshitsuji c92
Haikyuu!! c102


----------



## Saishin (Apr 27, 2014)

Rurouni Kenshin - Cinema ban Vol.2 (completed)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 27, 2014)

Haikyu!! 103-104


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 27, 2014)

Sankarea 45-50


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 28, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 104
Hajime no Ippo 1051
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 263
Liar Game 173
The Breaker: New Waves 157


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 28, 2014)

Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo: 106 - 114
Babel Nisei: 4 - 7
Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 1 - 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2014)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.80-81)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.33-35)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki +Imouto_ (Ch.1)
_Not Lives!_ (Ch.8)
_Rozen Maiden II _(Ch.56-57)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament_ (Ch.10)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.14)
_Watashi no Tomodachi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui._ (Ch.13)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 28, 2014)

Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo: 114 - 118
Ashita No Joe: 107 - 171 | Complete
Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 20 - 24


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 29, 2014)

Fairy Tail 382
Magi 223
Sinbad 024.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.448)
_Inaba Rabbits_ (Ch.10) *[/Complete]*
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.6)
_To Love-Ru Darkness: Bangaihen_ (Ch.18)


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 29, 2014)

Still reading HxH chapter 120+


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 30, 2014)

Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo: 118 - 124
Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 24 - 34
Magi: 223
Saint Young Men: 31
Vinland Saga: 103


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.156)
_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.6)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.382)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.11.5)
_Iinari Princess_ (Ch.8.5) *[/Complete]*
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.262)
_Otogi Taisen Phantasma_ (Ch.5)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Jirou (Apr 30, 2014)

*Pandora Hearts* Chapter 93


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 30, 2014)

Kuroko no Basket 259


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 30, 2014)

Akame ga Kill: 48


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 30, 2014)

Akame ga kill chapters 44-46
Soul Eater chapters 100-105


----------



## Luciana (Apr 30, 2014)

Caught up with American Ghost, Jack. Read chapters 32-34.


----------



## dhilonv (May 1, 2014)

Haikyu!! 105
Nanatsu no Taizai 075
Shokugeki no Soma 068


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2014)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.48)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.26-27)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.13)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.2)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.39)


----------



## Jirou (May 1, 2014)

*Shokugeki no Soma* Chapters 35 - 67


----------



## Saishin (May 1, 2014)

Ushio and Tora chap 10
Green Blood chap 31


----------



## dhilonv (May 2, 2014)

Baby Steps 212
Dragons Rioting 018


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2014)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.112)
_Hekikai no AiON_ (Ch.40)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.20)
_Jigoku Koi Suchou_ (Ch.1-3)
_Mondlicht: Tsuki no Tsubasa_ (Ch.29-30)
_Suki tte Ii na yo._ (Ch.44)
_Working!!_ (Ch.123)


----------



## egressmadara (May 2, 2014)

Akame ga kill chapters 46-48 
Finished Soul Eater (chapters 110-113) - Literally all fights are truly epic.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 2, 2014)

Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 34 - 38
Nanatsu no Taizai: 75


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2014)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.212)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.18)
_Freezing_ (Ch.157)


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 3, 2014)

Bio-Meat Nectar and Umineko


----------



## PhoenixRoy (May 3, 2014)

One Punch-Man Extra Chapter 9


----------



## Jirou (May 3, 2014)

*D. Gray-Man* _chapters 1 - 218_


----------



## Suigetsu (May 3, 2014)

Battle Angel Alita vol 5 - vol 8.
Was all excellent until 
*Spoiler*: __ 



a Gary stu appeared in the manga and turned out to be "the true luv interest" what the fuck, couldn't it at least start as comrade and then grow close as the manga goes on? how come the editors didn't spot this crap, dang man.


----------



## egressmadara (May 3, 2014)

Akame ga kill Zero chapters 1-5


----------



## dhilonv (May 4, 2014)

Baby Steps 213
Feng Shen Ji 105


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2014)

*Today:*

_Aiko Desho_ (Ch.47-48)
_Akuma no Ikenie_ (Ch.6-7)
_Black Yome ni Yoroshiku!_ (Ch.4)
_Himegoto: Rex Edition_ (Ch.8)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.17)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.17)
_Love so Life_ (Ch.71)
_Maou na Ore to Fushihime no Yubiwa_ (Ch.7)
_Onnanoko ga H na Manga Egaicha Dame desu ka?_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Jirou (May 4, 2014)

*Air Gear* _chapters 1-97 _
*Koe no Katachi* _chapter 35_


----------



## egressmadara (May 4, 2014)

Akame ga kill Zero chapter 6
Soul Eater Not! chapters 1-5


----------



## dhilonv (May 5, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 088
Iron Knight 011
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 264


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.18-19)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!! _ (Ch.17-19)
_Harem End_ (Ch.6)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko._ (Ch.26)
_In Bura!_ (omake)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.18)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.23)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.15)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.1-2)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.50)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (extra 2)
_Take Dake Dake! - Takedakei Gentei _(Ch.8-9)
_Tokyo Girls Destruction_ (Ch.13)
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.33)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.81)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 5, 2014)

Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo: 124 - 145
Akatsuki!! Otokojuku:  38 - 43
Battle Angel Alita: 1 - 5


----------



## dhilonv (May 6, 2014)

Drifters 043-044
Silver Spoon 099-100


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2014)

*Today:*

_Baroque K/night_ (Ch.7)
_Hitsugi no Chaika_ (Ch.24)
_Hundred_ (Ch.5)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.263)
_Magika no Kenshi to Vasreus_ (Ch.6)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.22)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.42)
_Valkyrja Engine_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Jirou (May 6, 2014)

*Bungo Stray Dogs* _chapters 1 & 2_


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2014)

*Today:*

_Dennou Alice to Inaba-kun_ (Ch.9)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.10)
_Seikoku no Dragonar_ (Ch.24-25)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.99)


----------



## dhilonv (May 7, 2014)

Bleach 579
Naruto 675
One Piece 746


----------



## egressmadara (May 7, 2014)

Soul Eater Not chapters 16-18


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 7, 2014)

Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 43 - 54
Miriam: 1 - 8
Bleach: 579
One Piece: 746
Toriko: 276
Watamote: 59


----------



## dhilonv (May 8, 2014)

Baby Steps 214
Kangoku Gakuen 110


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2014)

*Today:*


_Boku Girl_ (Ch.15)
_Coulomb Fille_ (Ch.1-9)
_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.7)
_Oomuro-ke_ (Ch.25)
_Rui-Rui_ (Ch.14)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.32-47) *[/Complete]*
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.7)
_Tokyo Ravens_ (Ch.23)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.33)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.59)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.108)


----------



## egressmadara (May 8, 2014)

Kongou bancho chapters 1-5


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 8, 2014)

Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 54 - 63
Miriam: 8 - 13
Battle Angel Alita: 5 - 8


----------



## dhilonv (May 9, 2014)

Fairy Tail 383
Nisekoi 121
Skip Beat! 203.5
Toriko 116-124


----------



## Jirou (May 9, 2014)

*Fairy Tail* _chapter 383_


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2014)

*Today:*

_Imori 201_ (Ch.10)
_Take Dake Dake! - Takedakei Gentei_ (Ch.10)
_Teppuu_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2014)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.579)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.383)
_Naruto_ (Ch.675)
_Orange_ (Ch.1-4)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.57)


----------



## dhilonv (May 10, 2014)

Baby Steps 215


----------



## dhilonv (May 11, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 106
Kuroko no Basket 260
Nanatsu no Taizai 076
Shingeki no Kyojin 057
Shokugeki no Soma 069
Silver Spoon 101


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2014)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.158)
_Harem End_ (Ch.7)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.78)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.121)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.40)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (May 12, 2014)

UQ Holder! 032-034
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 265


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.157)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.113)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.14)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.15)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.449)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.568)
_Love so Life_ (Ch.72)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.123)
_Mondlicht: Tsuki no Tsubasa_ (Ch.31)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.21-22)
_Ro-Kyu-Bu!_ (Ch.12)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.33)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.100-101)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.49)


----------



## Jirou (May 12, 2014)

*Shokugeki no Souma* _chapter 90_


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.57)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.20)
_Orange_ (Ch.5-6)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.34)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.14)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.34)


----------



## dhilonv (May 13, 2014)

Liar Game 174
Magi 224


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2014)

*Today:*

_Evergreen_ (Ch.16)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.5-8)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.264)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.28)
_Working!!_ (Ch.124)


----------



## dhilonv (May 14, 2014)

Baby Steps 216
Bleach 580
Naruto 676
One Piece 747


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 14, 2014)

Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 63 - 79
Miriam: 13 - 22
Nanatsu no Taizai: 76
Magi: 224
Bleach: 580
One Piece: 747
Toriko: 277
City of Darkness: 61


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei _(Ch.158)
_Bleach_ (Ch.580)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.16)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.11-12)
_Haru-nee ga Boku ni xx Suru Riyuu_ (Ch.4)
_Naruto_ (Ch.676)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.50)


----------



## Saishin (May 15, 2014)

Noragami chap 3-4
Shingeki no Kyojin chap 52


----------



## dhilonv (May 15, 2014)

Kuroko no Basket 261


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 15, 2014)

Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 79 - 83
Miriam: 22 - 26
Battle Angel Alita: 5 - 10


----------



## CrazyVulpine (May 15, 2014)

Today _Ouran High School Host Club_ Volumes 8-11


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2014)

*Today:*

_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.25)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.4)
_Take Dake Dake! - Takedakei Gentei_ (Ch.11)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.33)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.109)


----------



## Jirou (May 16, 2014)

*Kuroko no Basuke* _chapter 261_
*Fairy Tail* _chapter 384_


----------



## dhilonv (May 16, 2014)

Fairy Tail 384
Kangoku Gakuen 111
Nisekoi 122


----------



## dhilonv (May 17, 2014)

Baby Steps 217
Nanatsu no Taizai 077


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ane Log_ (Ch.12-16)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.105-112)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.122)


----------



## dhilonv (May 18, 2014)

Liar Game 175
Silver Spoon 102


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bocchi na Bokura no Renai Jijou_ (Ch.1)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka_ (Ch.13)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.384)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.15)
_Orange_ (Ch.7-9)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.13)


----------



## Jirou (May 19, 2014)

*Suki Desu Suzuki-Kun!!* _chapter 53_
*Koe no Katachi* _chapter 36_


----------



## dhilonv (May 19, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 107
UQ Holder! 035


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2014)

*Today:*

_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.56)
_Ane Log_ (Ch.17-18)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.569)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.86-87)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.73)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.113)
_Nana to Kaoru: Black Label_ (Ch.41-45) *[/Complete]*
_Occult Maiden: Hishou - Oni wo Tsugu Shounen_ (Ch.6)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.63)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.102)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.35)
_Working_ (Ch.125)


----------



## dhilonv (May 20, 2014)

Again!! 082
Haikyu!! 106-107
Magi 225
Shokugeki no Soma 070


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.450)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.35)


----------



## dhilonv (May 21, 2014)

Barakamon 025
Bleach 581
Hajime no Ippo 1052
Naruto 677
One Piece 748
Sinbad 025


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2014)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.82)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.40)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 21, 2014)

Miriam: 26 - 30
Battle Angel Alita: 10 - 12
Nanatsu no Taizai: 77
Magi: 225 
Bleach: 581 
One Piece: 748 
Toriko: 278
Gangsta: 22 - 25
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 58 - 64


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (C.581)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.36-37)
_Naruto_ (Ch.677)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.16)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.110)


----------



## dhilonv (May 22, 2014)

Baby Steps 218
Onepunch-Man 045v2


----------



## Blαck (May 22, 2014)

God of highschool ch.160
Kami-sama drop ch.4
Opm ch.34.6


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 22, 2014)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru ch 164-166
Dorohedoro ch 3
Kingdom ch 109-110
Hunter x Hunter ch 272-273


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 23, 2014)

Miriam: 30 - 32
Grenadier: 1 - 5
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 64 - 69
Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 84


----------



## Mori (May 23, 2014)

Slam Dunk - 198
Noragami - 39


----------



## dhilonv (May 23, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 089
Fairy Tail 385
New Prince of Tennis 123-124
The Breaker: New Waves 158-161


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.159)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.9)
_Saki_ (Ch.126)


----------



## Lucrecia (May 23, 2014)

Noragami chapter 39.
Detective Conan chapter 897


----------



## Butcher (May 24, 2014)

Horimiya chapter 36
Dorohedoro chapter 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bocchi na Bokura no Renai Jijou_ (Ch.2)	
_Freezing_ (Ch.159)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.28)
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ (Ch.18)
_Rock Paper Scissors_ (Ch.1-3)


----------



## Jirou (May 24, 2014)

*Fairy Tail *_chapter 385_
*One Piece* _chapter 748_


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 24, 2014)

One Piece Ch. 747–748


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2014)

*Today:*


_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.385)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.11)
_Junai★Sensation_ (Ch.13)
_Nisekoi_(Ch.123+Special)


----------



## Lucrecia (May 25, 2014)

Shingeki No Kyojin Ch.57


----------



## dhilonv (May 25, 2014)

Baby Steps 219
Haikyu!! 108
Nanatsu no Taizai 078-078.5
Nisekoi 123
Shokugeki no Soma 071


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.16)
_Kenshin no Succeed_ (Ch.5)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.74)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.124)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.114)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (May 26, 2014)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 266


----------



## Hamtaro (May 26, 2014)

Nanatsu No Taizai 78


----------



## Blαck (May 26, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.78
Magi ch.226
Freezing ch.159


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 27, 2014)

Miriam: 32 - 37 | Completed
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 69 - 72
Nanatsu no Taizai: 78
Magi: 227
Vinland Saga: 104
Berserk: 335
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure JoJolion: 31 - 32


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 27, 2014)

Finished Ookami no Monshou, read Noblesse 41-49, and rereading the Hidan/Kakuzu arc in Naruto.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.38)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.265)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.125)
_Teppu_ (Ch.26.5)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.36)


----------



## dhilonv (May 27, 2014)

Kangoku Gakuen 112
Kuroko no Basket 262
Magi 226
UQ Holder! 036


----------



## Jirou (May 27, 2014)

*Pandora Hearts* _chapter 94_
*Kuroko no Basuke* _chapter 262_


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.2)
_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.7)
_Hanimero._ (Ch.3)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.451)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi: Another_ (Ch.4)
_Koi ga Saku Koro Sakura Doki: Charming Scarlet_ (Ch.6)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.88)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (May 28, 2014)

Bleach 582
Naruto 678
One Piece 749


----------



## Saishin (May 28, 2014)

Love Hina vol 10


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 28, 2014)

Bleach Ch.582


----------



## Blαck (May 29, 2014)

Witch Hunter ch.96-98
NnT ch. 75.5
Kangoku Gakuen ch.112


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 29, 2014)

Grenadier: 5 - 11
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 72 - 88
Bleach: 582
One Piece: 749
Toriko: 279
Kinnikuman Nisei: 1 - 22


----------



## Jirou (May 29, 2014)

*One Piece* _chapter 749_


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2014)

*Today:*

_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.38)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.17)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.111)


----------



## dhilonv (May 29, 2014)

Baby Steps 220


----------



## dhilonv (May 30, 2014)

Fairy Tail 386
Nisekoi 124
Onepunch-Man 046v2


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.582)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.114)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.99)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.340-341)
_Naruto_ (Ch.678)
_Orange_ (Ch.9-11)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 30, 2014)

One Piece Ch.749


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 30, 2014)

Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 88 - 102
Grenadier: 11 - 16
One Piece X Toriko: 1 | Competed
Kinnikuman Nisei: 22 - 30


----------



## dhilonv (May 31, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 079


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.386)
_Freezing_ (Ch.160)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.124)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.17)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 1, 2014)

Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 103
Kinnikuman Nisei: 30 - 44
Nanatsu no Taizai: 79


----------



## Jirou (Jun 1, 2014)

*Kuroko no Basuke* _chapter 263_


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 1, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 108
Kuroko no Basket 263


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2014)

*Today:*

_Amagi Brilliant Park_ (Ch.3)
_Barakamon_ (Ch.25)
_Black Yome ni Yoroshiku!_ (Ch.5)
_Dennou Alice to Inaba-kun_ (Ch.10) *[/Complete]*
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.65)
_Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata_ (Ch.3)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.9)
_Yuusen Shoujo: Plug-in Girl_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Blαck (Jun 1, 2014)

Fairytail ch.386
Maken-ki ch.65
HSDK ch.570-571


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2014)

*Today:*

_Aiko Desho_ (Ch.49-51) *[/Complete]*
_Akarui Sekai Keikaku_ (Ch.19)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.17)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.17)
_Hekikai no AiON_ (Ch.41)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.570-571)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.3)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.24)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.75)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.53-54)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.10)
_Take Dake Dake! - Takedakei Gentei_ (Ch.12-13)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 3, 2014)

Liar Game 176
Magi 227
Ookiku Furikabutte 094-096
Sinbad 026
Shokugeki no Soma 072


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2014)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.49)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.160)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.67)
_Harem End_ (Ch.8)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.126)
_Mondlicht: Tsuki no Tsubasa_ (Ch.32)
_Sousouki Reginald_ (Ch.3)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.29)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 3, 2014)

Grenadier: 16 - 21
Kinnikuman Nisei: 44 - 46
Akame ga Kill!: 49
Btooom!: 67
Magi 227


----------



## Blαck (Jun 3, 2014)

Shokugeki no soums ch.71-72
Magi ch.227
Hsdk ch.571
Shinmai Maou no Keiyakusha ch.11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.28)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.452)
_Okasu Bekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.1)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.15)
_Yuusen Shoujo: Plug-in Girl_ (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 4, 2014)

Bleach 583
Naruto 679


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 4, 2014)

Toriko: 280
Bleach: 583


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 5, 2014)

Baby Steps 211
New Prince of Tennis 125
Nisekoi 125


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2014)

*Today:*

_Absolute Duo_ (Ch.8)
_Bleach_ (Ch.583)
_Himegoto: Rex Edition_ (Ch.9-10)
_Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara_ (Ch.20)
_Naruto_ (Ch.679)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament_ (Ch.11)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.18)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.112)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 6, 2014)

Fairy Tail 387
Kangoku Gakuen 113
Kuroko no Basket 264
Sinbad 027
Skip Beat 212
Toriko 125-134


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.161)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.18)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.257-263)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.125)
_Ratman_ (Ch.156)


----------



## Lying Cat (Jun 6, 2014)

I haven't read much today, only Kangoku Gakuen chapter 113.


----------



## Nox (Jun 6, 2014)

The God of Highschool: Chapter 121
Kongou Banchou: Chapter 29
Toriko: Chapter 118


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 6, 2014)

*Wizardry Zeo:* 8
*Stealth Symphony:* 15
*Second Brain:* 1-3


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jun 7, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai chap. 78


----------



## Blαck (Jun 7, 2014)

Hsdk ch.572
FairyTail ch.387
Kangoku Gakuen ch.113


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bamora!_ (Ch.7)
_Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei_ (Ch.11)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.41)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.22)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 7, 2014)

Code Breaker 222-230
Ookiku Furikabutte 094-096
Toriko 135-144


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 8, 2014)

*Daikusei Kuuki Heishidan* 8
*Kakegurui* 1


----------



## Blαck (Jun 8, 2014)

Witch Hunter ch.99-100
Freezing zero ch.16
Tora kiss ch.22


----------



## Yozeffu (Jun 8, 2014)

Yowamushi Pedal 70 - 120
Area D 75-76
Toriko 280


----------



## Jirou (Jun 8, 2014)

*Haikyuu!!* _chapter 109_


*Spoiler*: __ 



The most entertaining game so far, imo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2014)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.115)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.387)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.18)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.342)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.18)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.39)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.264)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.38)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 8, 2014)

Haikyu!! 110
Nanatsu no Taizai 080
Toriko 145-153


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2014)

*Nanatsu no Taizai* 80
*Sentou Hakai Gakuen Dangerous* 13
*Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey* 22
*Iinazuke Kyoutei* 18


----------



## Arcana (Jun 9, 2014)

Wagatsuma-san wa Ore no Yome 82


----------



## Mori (Jun 9, 2014)

Shingeki No Kyojin - 58
Noragami - 41
JJBA - 383


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 9, 2014)

Arslan Senki 009
Feng Shen Ji 109
Haikyu!! 111
Magi 228
Shokugeki no Soma 073


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2014)

*Today:*

_Love So Life_ (Ch.75.1)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.30)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.68-72)


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 10, 2014)

*Shokugeki no Soma * 73
*Flow* 51


----------



## Jirou (Jun 10, 2014)

*Haikyuu!! *_chapters 110 & 111_
*Shokugeki no Souma* _chapter 73_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.12)
_Pastel_ (Ch.133)
_Saki_ (Ch.127)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.58)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.55-56)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 10, 2014)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 267
Liar Game 177


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 11, 2014)

*Shingeki no Kyojin* 58


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 11, 2014)

Baby Steps 222
Bleach 584
Naruto 680
Shingeki no Kyojin 058


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.19)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.29)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.127)
_Oto☆Koi_ (Ch.1-4)
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka_ (Ch.14)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.73)
_Sousouki Reginald_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 12, 2014)

*Boku Girl* 19
*UQ Holder!* 37
*Hunter X Hunter* 343 
*Bleach* 584
*Naruto* 680
*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo *110-113


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.584)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.453)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.267)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.40)
_Naruto_ (Ch.680)
_Oto☆Koi_ (Ch.5-6)
_Otogi Taisen Phantasma_ (Ch.7)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.44)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.37)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.113)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 12, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 090
Toriko 154-162


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jun 12, 2014)

Naruto - 680
Bleach - 584


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 13, 2014)

*The Gamer* 41
*Fairy Tail* 388 
*Shishunki no Iron Maiden* 34


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 13, 2014)

Nisekoi 126


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2014)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.213-222)
_Citrus_ (Ch.10)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki (+Imouto)_ (Ch.2)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.343)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.36)
_Oto☆Koi_ (Ch.7-8)


----------



## Jirou (Jun 13, 2014)

*Fairy Tail *_chapter 388_
*Kuroko no Basuke* _chapter 265_
*Koe no Katachi* _chapter 40_


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 13, 2014)

Fairy Tail 388
Kuroko no Basket 265
Toriko 163-171


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 13, 2014)

*The Breaker New Waves* 162


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 14, 2014)

Again!! 083
Onepunch-Man 047
Toriko 172-180


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2014)

*Today:*

_Abnormal-kei Joshi_ (Ch.10)
_Blade Play_ (Ch.49)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.388)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.265)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.126)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.5)
_Oto☆Koi_ (Ch.9) *[/Complete]*
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.34)
_SS Sisters_ (Ch.9)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Ch.30)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.60)
_Watashi no Tomodachi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui._ (Ch.14)


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 15, 2014)

*Girls of the Wilds* 142 
*Kingdom* 377 - 390


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 15, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 110
Nanatsu no Taizai 081


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2014)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.83)
_Freezing_ (Ch.161)
_Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A_ (Ch.8)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.29)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.8-9)
_Suashi no Meteorite_ (Ch.19)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.34-35)


----------



## Blαck (Jun 15, 2014)

Rising x rydeen c.21
Onepunch-man ch.35.2
Fsj ch.72


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 16, 2014)

*Nanatsu no Taizai *81
*Ajin* 20-21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2014)

*Today:*


_Fuuka_ (Ch.19)
_Joshi Shougakusei Hajimemashita_ (Ch.7-14)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 16, 2014)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 268


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 17, 2014)

Magi 229
Shokugeki no Soma 074
Sinbad 027.5


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 17, 2014)

Grenadier: 21 - 36 | Complet
Nanatsu no Taizai: 80 - 81
Ginga Tetsudou 999: 1
Magi: 228
Kyoukai no Rinne: 1 - 30
Gangsta.: 26
Watamote: 60
Toriko: 281
Bleach: 584
Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 85
City of Darkness: 62
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 104
Onepunch Man: 47


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2014)

*Today:*

_Avant-garde Yumeko_ (Ch.6-7) *[/Complete]*
_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.11-12)
_Bamora!_ (Ch.8)
_Baroque K/night_ (Ch.8)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.68)
_Cross x Regalia_ (Ch.7)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.10-11)
_Hundred_ (Ch.6)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.25)
_Magika no Kenshi to Vasreus_ (Ch.7)
_Oooku no Sakura: Gendai Oooku Jogakuin_ (Ch.4)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.21)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.18)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.56)
_Valkyrja Engine_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2014)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.268)
_Magdala de Nemure_ (Ch.8)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.128)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.34.5)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.53)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Masho Tsukai_ (Ch.39)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 18, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 091
Bleach 585
Liar Game 178
Naruto 681
One Piece 750


----------



## NW (Jun 18, 2014)

Naruto Chapter 681


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 18, 2014)

Bleach: 585
Btooom!: 68
Magi: 229
One Piece: 750
Space Adventure Cobra: 4


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 19, 2014)

Baby Steps 223
Nisekoi 127


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.585)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.454)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.41)
_Naruto_ (Ch.681)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.64)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.74)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.38)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.19-20) *[/Complete]*
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.114)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 19, 2014)

Btooom!: 69
Gangsta.: 27


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 20, 2014)

Again!! 084
Fairy Tail 389
The Heroic Legend of Arslan 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.344)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.127)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.10)


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 20, 2014)

*Nisekoi *

chapters 125-127


----------



## Cflip12 (Jun 20, 2014)

One Piece 750
Gangsta 25-27
Doodle 1-2
Witch Hunter 15-20 & 96-101
The Heroic Legend of Arslan 10
Breaker 163


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jun 20, 2014)

magi 230
claymore 132-137
toriko 207-215
kingdom 16-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2014)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.116-117)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.389)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 21, 2014)

Kuroko no Basket 266


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kongou Bancho*
chapters 110-112

*Toriko*
Chapters 90-95


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2014)

*Today:*


_Again!_ (Ch.84)
_Bocchi na Bokura no Renai Jijou_ (Ch.3-4)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.20)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.20)
_Josei Danshi_ (Ch.13)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.266)
_Occult Maiden: Hishou - Oni wo Tsugu Shounen_ (Ch.7)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 22, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 082


----------



## Blαck (Jun 22, 2014)

Nanatsu no taizai ch.82
Magi ch.230
KissxSis ch.79
God of Highschool ch.164


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 23, 2014)

*Nanatsu no Taizai* 82
*Girl the Wild's* 143 
*Stealth Symphony* 17


----------



## Weapon (Jun 23, 2014)

*EN*:

Battle Royale Omnibus Volume 2
Deadman Wonderland Volume 2
Hunter x Hunter Volume 32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2014)

*Today:*

_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.79)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 23, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 111
Magi 230
Silver Spoon 103
Toriko 181-189


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 23, 2014)

Kongou Bancho chapters 113-114 (Finished - great, underrated manga)

Toriko chapters 99-100


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 23, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 82
Magi: 230
Kyoukai no Rinne: 30 - 54
Uchuu Kaizoku Captain Harlock: Vol 1


----------



## Mako (Jun 23, 2014)

I finally got the chance to continue reading this. Man, I missed it so much.
*Shokugeki no Soma* 35-38


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 24, 2014)

Hajime no Ippo 1053-1054
Kangoku Gakuen 114
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 269
Shokugeki no Soma 075
Sket Dance 263-264


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2014)

*Today:*

_Joshi Shougakusei Hajimemashita_ (Ch.15)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.76)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.129)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.1-4)
_Sentou Jousai Masurawo_ (Ch.12)


----------



## Blαck (Jun 24, 2014)

Shinmai Maou...ch.11.5
Shokugeki no souma ch.75
Kangoku gakuen ch.114
Sun-ken rock ch.141


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2014)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.118)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.455)
_Inugami-san to Sarutobi-kun wa Naka ga Warui._ (Ch.5+Special)
_Saki_ (Ch.128)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.103)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.263-264)
_Sousouki Reginald_ (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 25, 2014)

Bleach 562
Naruto 682
One Piece 751


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 26, 2014)

Saint Young men: 32
Bleach: 562
One Piece: 751
Toriko: 282


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 26, 2014)

Hajime no Ippo 1055-1056
Nisekoi 128


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.586)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.11)
_Jigoku Koi Suchou_ (Ch.4-6)
_Naruto_ (Ch.682)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.14)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.40)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.75)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2014)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.119)
_Hana Michi Otome_ (Ch.6)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.13)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.345)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.128)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.23)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.61)


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 27, 2014)

Kingdom 145 - 225


----------



## HST Supporter (Jun 27, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai chapter 82


----------



## Blαck (Jun 28, 2014)

Hsdk ch.573
Maken-ki ch.66
Freezing zero ch.17


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 28, 2014)

Kingdom 226 - 256


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 28, 2014)

Again!! 085
Kuroko no Basket 267
Nanatsu no Taizai 083


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2014)

*Today:*

_Evergreen_ (Ch.18)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.390)
_Imawabi no Dakini_ (Ch.12)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.42)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.66+Special)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.89)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.22)
_Shurabara!_ (Ch.11) *[/Complete]*
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.39)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.115)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.71)


----------



## HST Supporter (Jun 28, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai chapter 83


----------



## Lucrecia (Jun 28, 2014)

One Piece ch. 751
Shingeki No Kyojin ch. 58


----------



## haegar (Jun 28, 2014)

Soul Cartel 129

waiting for kingdom raw


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2014)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.50)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Episode 21-23)
_Imawabi no Dakini_ (Ch.13)
_iShoujo_ (Ch.1-3)
_Otogi Taisen Phantasma_ (Ch.8)


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2014)

_Dorohedoro_ ch1-36 brilliant in a disturbing way


----------



## Justice (Jun 29, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 
Chapters 64-83


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2014)

Koe no katachi chapter 42


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 30, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 112
Liar Game 179


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2014)

Today:

_Again_ (Ch.85)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.162)
_Dagasy: Houkago Chounouryoku Sensou_ (Ch.9)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.21+Special)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.41)
_To Love-Ru Darkness_ c.Bangaihen 19
_Yugami-kun ni wa Tomodachi ga Inai_ (Ch.1-3)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 83
Gangsta: 28
Watamote: 61
Akame ga Kill!: 50
Vinland Saga: 105


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 30, 2014)

Monster-17+18.


----------



## Mako (Jun 30, 2014)

*All You Need is Kill *1-17 (Completed)


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 30, 2014)

qualia the purple 1-14

complete mindfuck


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

NnT 83 
Kingdom 261 - 280


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2014)

*Today:*

_Amagi Brilliant Park_ (Ch.4)
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.23-24)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 1, 2014)

Shokugeki no Soma 076


----------



## Blαck (Jul 2, 2014)

AgK ch.50
Shokugeki no souma ch.76


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 2, 2014)

_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ Ch.s 14-15
_Naruto_ Ch. 683
_Ansatsu Kyoshitsu_ Ch. 92
_Ajin_ Ch.s 19-21


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 2, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 092
Bleach 587
Naruto 683
One Piece 752


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2014)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.120)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.5)
_Teppu_ (Ch.27)
_Yugami-kun ni wa Tomodachi ga Inai_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.587)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.23)
_Naruto_ (Ch.683)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.6)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.42)
_YuriCam: Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 3, 2014)

Kangoku Gakuen 115
Nisekoi 129
Silver Spoon 104


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 4, 2014)

Fairy Tail 391
Hajime no Ippo 1057-1058


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2014)

Kingdom 262
Tokyo Ghoul 1 - 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2014)

*Today:*

_Nisekoi_ (Ch.129)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.369-370)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 4, 2014)

Bleach: 587
One Piece: 752
Toriko: 283
Kyoukai no Rinne: 54 - 62
Uchuu Kaizoku Captain Harlock: Vol 2 - 3
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 105 - 106
Great Mazinger: 1 - 2


----------



## Ether (Jul 4, 2014)

JJBA: Ch. 706 in part 6 - Ch. 23 in part 7 of JoJo


----------



## Blαck (Jul 5, 2014)

Hsdk ch.574
Kangoku gakuen ch.115


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 5, 2014)

*Koe no Katachi* 44
*Dr. Duo* 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2014)

*Today:*


_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.391)
_Himegoto Rex Edition_ (Ch.11+Special)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.104)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.21-29)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 5, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 084


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 6, 2014)

*Nanatsu no Taizai* 84
*Kingdom* 394


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.163)
_Fukigen Cinderella_ (Ch.15)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.22)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.30)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.13)
_Saki_ (Ch.129)


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 6, 2014)

DICE 31 - 45


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 6, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 113
Magi 231


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 6, 2014)

_Murcielago_ Ch. 00-04


----------



## Blαck (Jul 6, 2014)

Isuca ch.27
Fsj II ch.75
Magi ch.231


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 7, 2014)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 270
Sket Dance 265-267


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2014)

*Today:*

_Cahe Tantei-bu_ (Ch.32)
_Hammer Session_ (Ch.33)
_Seijun Shoujo Paradigm_ (Ch.1-4)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.76)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.23-24)


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 7, 2014)

Blade of the Immortal Chapters 26 - 65


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 7, 2014)

Kingdom ch 262-270


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 7, 2014)

*Shingeki no Kyojin* 59
*Flow* 54


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 7, 2014)

Kyoukai no Rinne: 62 - 72
Great Mazinger: 2 - 5
Dororon Enma-Kin: 1 - 6
Magi: 231
Nanatsu no Taizai: 84
My Sweet Sunday: 1 | Completed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2014)

*Today:*

_Black Yome ni Yoroshiku!_ (Ch.6-7)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.36-37)
_Okusan_ (Ch.9)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 8, 2014)

Haikyu!! 112-113
Kuroko no Basket 268
Shokugeki no Soma 077
Sinbad 028


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 8, 2014)

Black Bullet 11 - 16


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 9, 2014)

*Shokugeki no Soma* 77
*Tower of God *1


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 9, 2014)

Bleach 588
Kangoku Gakuen 116
Liar Game 180
Naruto 684
The Breaker: New Waves 162-165


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.164)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.58)
_Koe no Katachi _(Ch.43-44)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.130-131)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.10)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.265-267)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.40-41)


----------



## Blαck (Jul 9, 2014)

Bleach Ch.588
Toriko ch.284


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

Bleach 588
Toriko 284
Nardo 684


----------



## haegar (Jul 9, 2014)

Shingeki No Kyoujin ch 37-59


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Kyoukai no Rinne: 72 - 76
Bleach: 588
Toriko: 284


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 10, 2014)

*Hunter X Hunter* 346
*UQ Holder!* 41 
*Bleach* 588
*Naruto* 684
*Koe no Katachi* 44


----------



## Impact (Jul 10, 2014)

Naruto- 683-684
bleach- 588
Kingdom- 360- 388


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 10, 2014)

Baby Steps 224
Sket Dance 268


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.165)
_Misaki-chan to Azami-kun_ (One-Shot)
_Narikiri Game_ (One-Shot)


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 10, 2014)

Kingdom 271 - 281


----------



## Blαck (Jul 10, 2014)

Kangoku gakuen ch.116
Kami-sama drop ch.5
Isuca ch.29
Shokugeki no souma ch.77


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 11, 2014)

Fairy Tail 392
Kuroko no Basket 269
Nisekoi 130
The Breaker: New Waves 166


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 11, 2014)

Kingdom 282 - 318


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2014)

*Today:*

_Asa Made Jugyou Chu!_ (Ch.38-40)
_Bleach_ (Ch.588)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.37)
_Naruto_ (Ch.684)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.16)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.268)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.62)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.374)


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 11, 2014)

*The Breaker: New Waves* 166
*Fairy Tail* 392
*The Gamer* 45


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jul 11, 2014)

Bleach Ch.588


----------



## Blαck (Jul 11, 2014)

The breaker nw ch.166
Sekirei ch.162
Isuca ch.29


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 11, 2014)

*Vagabond:* 1-21.


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 12, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 085
Sket Dance 269


----------



## Arcana (Jul 12, 2014)

Shokugeki no some ch.77
The Breaker NW ch.166
Kingdom ch.394


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2014)

*Today:*

_D-Frag!_ (Ch.59)
_Hallelujah Overdrive!_ (Ch.18)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.82)


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2014)

Kingdom 319 - 394
Tokyo Ghoul 14 - 33


----------



## Mako (Jul 12, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul - 20-28


----------



## Justice (Jul 12, 2014)

Akame ga Kill- 24-38, 39-50


----------



## Blαck (Jul 12, 2014)

Witch hunter ch.103-104
City of Darkness ch.63
Nanatsu no taizai ch.85
Freezing ch.162


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 13, 2014)

*Nanatsu no Taizai* 85 
*Girl the Wild's* 145 
*Tower of God* 2-15


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 13, 2014)

Shingeki no Kyojin 059


----------



## Arcana (Jul 13, 2014)

Baby steps ch 224
Witch hunter ch 103


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!! _ (Ch.20-21)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.456-457)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.14)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.130)
_Ojou-sama wa Otoko no Ko_ (One-shot)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.162)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.269)
_Toaru P-tachi no Nichijou_ (One-Shot)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.371-373)


----------



## Saishin (Jul 13, 2014)

Kingdom chap 394


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.392)
_Freezing!_ (Ch.162)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.23)
_Imasugu Onii-chan ni Imouto da tte Iitai!_ (Ch.7)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.27)
_Kyou no Yuiko-san_ (Ch.1-10)
_Love so Life_ (Ch.77)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.59)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.57-58)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.375-376)


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul 34 - 78


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 14, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 114


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 15, 2014)

*Kingdom* 395
*Ao no Exorcist* 58


----------



## Impact (Jul 15, 2014)

Tokyo ghoul chapter 1-32


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 15, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul 79 - 81
JJBA 464 - 472
Kingdom 395
Nanatsu no Taizai 85


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 15, 2014)

*Assassination Classroom* 93


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 15, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 093
Bleach 589
Hajime no Ippo 1059-1060
Naruto 685
One Piece 753
Onepunch-Man 047v3
Shokugeki no Soma 078


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.29)
_Kakeru-kun wa Toraretai_ (One-Shot)
_Makeup no Kokoroe_ (One-Shot)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.163)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.41-42)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.116-117)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 16, 2014)

Liar Game 181
Sinbad 029


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.58)
_Cross Manage_ (Ch.11)
_Fukigen Cinderella_ (Ch.16-18)
_Half & Half_ (Ch.8)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.19)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.24)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.16)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.19)


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 16, 2014)

*Hunter X Hunter* 347 
*Shokugeki no Soma* 78 
*Bleach* 589
*One Piece* 753
*Tower of God Part 1* 16-79 End
*Tower of God Part 2* 0-34


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 16, 2014)

Newest chaps of HST + Toriko + HxH


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 16, 2014)

Dororon Enma-Kin: 7
City of Darkness: 63
Nanatsu no Taizai: 85
Bleach: 589
One Piece: 753
Toriko: 285
Galaxy Express 999: 2 - 3
Watamote: 62


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 17, 2014)

*Tower of God Part 2* 35-94
*Fairy Tail *393 
*UQ Holder!* 42


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 17, 2014)

Fairy Tail 393
Kangoku Gakuen 117
UQ Holder! 037-038


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2014)

*Today:*


_Bocchi na Bokura no Renai Jijou_ (Ch.5)
_Fukigen Cinderella_ (Ch.19)
_Kawaii Iinchou_ (One-Shot)
_Mondlicht: Tsuki no Tsubasa_ (Ch.34) [/Complete]
_Naruto_ (Ch.685)
_Ookami-san no Iinari_ (One-Shot)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!: Miu-sama no Iu Doori_ (Ch.4)
_Unbreakable Machine Doll_ (Ch.41)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.45)


----------



## Impact (Jul 17, 2014)

Noblesse Chap 329
Tokyo ghoul chap 40-81


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 18, 2014)

*Tower of God Part 2* 95-110 
*The Breaker: New Waves* 167 
*Tokyo Ghoul* 1


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 18, 2014)

Nisekoi 131
Skip Beat 213
UQ Holder! 039


----------



## Arcana (Jul 18, 2014)

The Breaker: New Waves 167
UQ Holder 39
Witch Hunter 105
Onepunch-man 36
Kingdom 395


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.589)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.21)
_Fukigen Cinderella_ (Ch.20)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.346)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.19-20+special)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.14)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.377)


----------



## Blαck (Jul 18, 2014)

The breaker nw ch.167
Goh ch.167


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 18, 2014)

The first volume of Devilman by Go Nagai


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jul 18, 2014)

Bleach Ch.589


----------



## Blαck (Jul 18, 2014)

Freezing ch.163
Nanatsu no taizai ch.86
Dragons rioting ch.19
Kangoku gakuen ch.117


----------



## Justice (Jul 18, 2014)

Kingdom ch. 89-123
Nanatsu no Taizai ch. 86


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 19, 2014)

*Nanatsu no Taizai* 86 
*Dragons Rioting* 19
*Fairy Tail Zero* 1
*Fairy Tail Ice Trail* 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2014)

*Today:*

_HunterxHunter_ (Ch.347)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.38)
_Nieskoi_ (Ch.131)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.65)
_Yugami-kun ni wa Tomodachi ga Inai_ (Ch.5)


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2014)

JJBA 472 - 481


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 20, 2014)

*Stealth Symphony* 20 (end)
*DICE: The Cube that Changes Everything* 46
*Daikusei Kuuki Heishidan* 13-14


----------



## Blαck (Jul 20, 2014)

Arakui sekai keikaku ch.20
Sun-ken rock ch.142


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2014)

*Today:*

_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.13)
_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.8)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.19)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.393)
_Freezing_ (Ch.163)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.24)
_Imasugu Onii-chan ni Imouto da tte Iitai!_ (Ch.8)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.41)
_Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei_ (Ch.12)
_Okasu Bekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jul 20, 2014)

One Piece Ch.753


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 20, 2014)

Bastard!! 0 - 2


----------



## skuka (Jul 20, 2014)

Uzumaki - volumes 1 2 and 3


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 21, 2014)

*Akame ga Kiru!* 51 
*Shokugeki no Soma* 79 
*Tokyo Ghoul* 10-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2014)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.86)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.166)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki (+Imouto)_ (Ch.3)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.267-270)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.78)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.132)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.6)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.164)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 21, 2014)

Again!! 086
Assassination Classroom 094
Dragons Rioting 019
Feng Shen Ji 115
Haikyu!! 114-115
Hajime no Ippo 1061
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 271
Kuroko no Basket 270
Magi 232
Nanatsu no Taizai 086
Shokugeki no Soma 079
The Breaker: New Waves 167


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 86


----------



## Blαck (Jul 21, 2014)

Shokugeki no souma ch.79


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2014)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.51)
_Anata to Issho ni_ (One-shot)
_Anata ni Ai ni_ (One-Shot)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.77-79)


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 22, 2014)

*Tokyo Ghoul* 21-46
*Akame ga Kill!* 51
*Shokugeki no Soma* 79


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 22, 2014)

UQ Holder! 040-041


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 22, 2014)

Bastard!! Chapter 3


----------



## Blαck (Jul 23, 2014)

Toriko  ch.286
Kangoku gakuen ch.17-18


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 23, 2014)

Bleach 590
Naruto 686
One Piece 754


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2014)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka_ (Ch.14)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Ch.6)
_Saki_ (Ch.130)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.30-31.5)


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 23, 2014)

*Tokyo Ghoul* 47-82
*Koe no Katachi* 46 
*UQ Holder!* 43


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 23, 2014)

HST + Toriko


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 23, 2014)

Akame ga Kill!: 51
Magi: 232
Nanatsu no Taizai: 86
Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 86 - 88
Bleach: 590
One Piece: 754
Toriko: 286
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure part 8; JoJolion: 33 - 34


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 23, 2014)

Finished Ubel Blatt (chapters 120-124) - This is a very good seinen manga


----------



## Blαck (Jul 24, 2014)

Magi ch.232
Trinity seven ch.40
GunxClover ch.23


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 24, 2014)

Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 107 - 109


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 24, 2014)

*Gun x Clover* 23
*Bokura no Kiseki * 31
*Tokyo Ghoul* 83
*Hunter X Hunter* 348 
*Bleach* 590
*One Piece* 754


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2014)

*Today:*


_Cross x Regalia_ (Ch.8-9)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.42)
_Magika no Kenshi to Vasreus_ (Ch.8-9)
_Naruto_ (Ch.686)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.24) *[/Complete]*


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 24, 2014)

On chapter 232 of Kinnikuman. I have to say, I kinda think the series was better as a gag manga before the whole universe began to revolve around wrestling.


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 24, 2014)

Baby Steps 225
Billy Bat 116-118
Nisekoi 132


----------



## naruto43ver (Jul 24, 2014)

Latest chapter of Horimiya and Aoharaido. 
So much sweetness


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 24, 2014)

One Piece ch745
Ao Haru Ride ch42
Noragami ch42


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jul 24, 2014)

Bleach Ch.590


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 25, 2014)

*Horimiya* 38
*Fairy Tail* 394 
*The Gamer* 47 
*Second Brain* 6
*The Breaker NW* 168


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 25, 2014)

Fairy Tail 394
Kangoku Gakuen 118
Kuroko no Basket 271
The Breaker: New Waves 168a


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.590)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.23)
_Oku-san_ (Ch.10)
_Oomuro-ke_ (Ch.26)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Masho Tsukai_ (Ch.40)
_Valkyrja Engine_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 26, 2014)

*The Breaker NW* 168 (continued)
*Rin* 20
*Horimiya* 38


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 26, 2014)

Liar Game 182
Onepunch-Man 048


----------



## Blαck (Jul 26, 2014)

Witch hunter ch.107-108
KissxSis ch.80
The breaker nw ch.168


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.167)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.458)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.38)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.45-46)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.271)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.132)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Ch.16) *[/Complete]*
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.54)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.42-43)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.63)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.118-119)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 26, 2014)

The Breaker: New Waves 168b


----------



## 민찬영 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ookami-Heika no Hanayome chapters 1-28
Sakura-hime Kaden chapters 1-30
Crown Princess Project chapters 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bocchi na Bokura no Renai Jijou_ (Ch.6)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.394)
_Imasugu Onii-chan ni Imouto da tte Iitai!_ (Ch.9-10)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.90)
_Pretty Swimmer_ (One-Shot)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 27, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 087


----------



## Aki-kun (Jul 27, 2014)

Kagerou Days Ch. 1-9


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 27, 2014)

Kyoukai no Rinne: 76 - 80
Dororon Enma-Kin: 8 - 16
Galaxy Express 999: 4
Onepunch man: 49
Watamote: 63
Gun Frontier: 1 - 6


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 27, 2014)

Toriko chapter 286
Billy Bat chapters 15-20


----------



## Blαck (Jul 27, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.78
Feng shen ji II ch.78
City of Darkness ch.64


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 28, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 116


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2014)

*Today:*

_Cahe Tantei-bu_ (Ch.33)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.348)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.80)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.16)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.42)
_YuriCam: Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.10)
_Yuusen Shoujo: Plug-in Girl_ (Ch.12)


----------



## Arcana (Jul 28, 2014)

Wagatsuma san wa ore no yome ch 90
DICE ch 48-49
Tokyo Ghoul ch 84-85
Onepunch-Man ch 36


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 29, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 095
Magi 233
Shokugeki no Soma 080


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 29, 2014)

Detective Conan chapter 902
Shingeki No Kyojin chapter 59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.25)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.459)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.18)
_Koi ga Saku Koro Sakura Doki: Charming Scarlet_ (4 koma special)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.25) *[/Complete]*
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.55)


----------



## Luciana (Jul 29, 2014)

American Ghost 44-45-46
UnderPrin 285
I don't want this kind of hero 140


----------



## Aki-kun (Jul 29, 2014)

_Kagerou Days_ Ch. 10-24


----------



## Blαck (Jul 29, 2014)

Isuca ch.30
Shokugeki no souma ch.80
Magi ch.223
Kangoku Gakuen ch.125-127


----------



## Arcana (Jul 30, 2014)

Kangoku Gakuen ch 119-127
Tokyo Ghoul ch 83-87
Magi ch 233
Kingdom 397


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 30, 2014)

Bleach 591
Haikyu!! 116
Naruto 687
Nisekoi 133
One Piece 755
Sket Dance 270-271


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.22)
_Shitsuji Shoujo to Ojousama_ (Ch.15-17)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.270-271)


----------



## 민찬영 (Jul 30, 2014)

Naruto 687
Watanuki-san ni wa Boku ga Tarinai 1-2


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 30, 2014)

Magi: 233
Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 89
Bleach: 591
One Piece: 755
Toriko: 287


----------



## Blαck (Jul 30, 2014)

Witch hunter ch.109
Sun-ken rock ch.143


----------



## 민찬영 (Jul 30, 2014)

Koe no Katachi 47
Wagatsuma-san wa Ore no Yome 91


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 30, 2014)

That moment when you don't know how to react to this page.. 

volume 5 extras were also posted on Batoto.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fragtime_ (Ch.12)
_Himegoto_ (Rex Edition Ch.12)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_  (Ch.24)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.47)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.44)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.19)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.120)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.83)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 87
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 109 - 110
City of Darkness: 64
Dororon Enma-Kin: 16 - 18
Gun Frontier: 6 - 8


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jul 31, 2014)

Bleach Ch.591


----------



## Blαck (Aug 1, 2014)

The god of highschool ch.169
Monster musume no iru Nichijou ch.26
Uwakoi ch.19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.591)
_Cahe Tantei-bu_ (Ch.34-35)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.121)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.22)
_Kyou Kara Yonshimai_ (Ch.1-2)
_Naruto_ (Ch.687)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.133+special)


----------



## 민찬영 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yuugure Light 1


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 1, 2014)

Fairy Tail 395


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 2, 2014)

Kangoku Gakuen 119
Kuroko no Basket 272
Nanatsu no Taizai 088


----------



## Stelios (Aug 2, 2014)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 578


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2014)

*Today:*

_8♀1♂ _ (Ch.30)
_Akarui Sekai Keikaku_ (Ch.20-21)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.22)


----------



## Impact (Aug 3, 2014)

Jojo part 1-end

Jojo part 2- chapter 1


----------



## Nox (Aug 3, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul: Chapter 11
Id: Chapter 9
20th Century Boys: Chapter 249


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 3, 2014)

*Nanatsu no Taizai* 88 
*Gun x Clover* 24
*Tokyo Ghoul* 93-101


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2014)

*Today:*

_D-Frag!_ (Ch.60)
_Freezing_ (Ch.164)
_Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei_ (Ch.13)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.56)
_Uwagaki_ (Special)


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Aug 3, 2014)

*Today *: _Fruits Basket_ chapters 14-24


----------



## Impact (Aug 3, 2014)

Yesterday

The breaker new waves chapters 160-169


----------



## Nox (Aug 3, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul: Chapter 102


----------



## Kurikara (Aug 3, 2014)

SNK: Chapter 8


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 4, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 096
Feng Shen Ji 117
Hajime no Ippo 1062-1063
Kangoku Gakuen 120
Liar Game 183
The Breaker: New Waves 169


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.30-31)
_Cahe Tantei-bu_ (Special)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.24)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.26)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.460)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.17)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.31)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.31)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.43-44)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.80)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.57)


----------



## Mako (Aug 4, 2014)

*Akame ga Kill*1 - 27
*Kuroko no Basket* 271-272
*Barakamon* 3-12


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 5, 2014)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 272
Magi 234
Shokugeki no Soma 081
Sinbad 029.5-030
Sket Dance 272-273
New Prince of Tennis 126-129


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 5, 2014)

*Tokyo Ghoul* 103
*Kingdom* 398


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.26+special)
_Kenshin no Succeed_ (Ch.6)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.84)


----------



## Mako (Aug 5, 2014)

*Akame ga Kill* 27 -51
*20th Century Boys* 1-12


----------



## 민찬영 (Aug 5, 2014)

Usotsuki Engage 1-3


----------



## Hamtaro (Aug 5, 2014)

Onepunch Man webcomic: 92-95

Onepunchman manga: 35-36


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 88
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 111
Vinland Saga: 106
Dororon Enma-Kin: 18 - 21 | Complet
Gun Frontier: 8 - 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2014)

*Today:*

_JC no Life_ (One-Shot)
_Otogi Taisen Phantasma_ (Ch.9)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.81)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.7)
_Tomodachi Login_ (Ch.4)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.45)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 6, 2014)

Bleach 592
Kangoku Gakuen 121
Naruto 688
One Piece 756
UQ Holder! 042


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2014)

Bleach 592.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 6, 2014)

Gun Frontier: 12 - 14
Bleach: 592
One Piece: 756
Toriko: 288
Kyoukai no Rinne: 80 - 82
Magi: 234


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.592)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.269-272)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.48)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.67)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.23)
_Naruto_ (Ch.688)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.272-273)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.121)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 7, 2014)

Nisekoi 134


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 8, 2014)

Haikyu!! 117
Kuroko no Basket 273
Skip Beat! 214


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2014)

*Today:*

_Akarui Sekai Keikaku_ (Ch.22)
_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.9)
_Kyou kara Yonshimai_ (Ch.3)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.134)
_Shitsuji Shoujo to Ojousama_ (Ch.18) *[/Complete]*
_Tonari no Raenzel W_ (Ch.17)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.58)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 8, 2014)

Shuna no Tabi: 1 - 6 | Complet
Gun Frontier: 14 - 16


----------



## Blαck (Aug 9, 2014)

Ao no Exorcist ch59
Freezing ch.165
Opm ch.50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2014)

*Today:*

_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.14)
_Betsukiss_ (Ch.0-1.2)
_Fragtime_ (Ch.11)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.27)
_Oku-san_ (Ch.11)
_Sakana no Miru Yume_ (Ch.6)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 9, 2014)

Finished reading Shuna no Tabi. 

I discovered while playing some songs on my Coldplay list, that it synchronized well with the events of the manga.

Here are the part I thought was synchronized.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't Panic - Shuna finds out about the seeds and leaves the village, not to mention how the lyrics has this melancholy tune.
Don't Panic ( "Bones, sinking like stones" ) - Shuna stepping on dry bones 
Don't Panic ( "Oh, all that I know, There's nothing here to run from, Cos yeah, everybody here's got somebody to lean on" ) - One of the attackers whimps away with her cut arm as she follows her comraides which ran away. The song also ends as the night becomes day.

Talk - Shuna talks to the slaves, Thea talks to Shuna.
Talk (Ending) - Shuna talks to the old man.

Fix you (the riff at the middle) - Shuna rescues Thea and her sister from slaves trades and escapes from the Citadels hunters. The high pace does match with the chapter in general.

The Hardest Part ( "And the hardest part, Was letting go, not taking part." ) - Shuna lets Thea and her sister ride away with Yakkul, thus leaving him alone to fight the hunters.
The Hardest Part ( "I could feel it go down.  You left the sweetest taste in my mouth. You're a silver lining the clouds. Oh and I, Oh and I, I wonder what it’s all about" ) - The hunters falls down to cliff and a white giant "Moon" cuting through the sky. It was pretty bizarre event and the lyrics spoke my mind immediately.

Clocks ( "The lights go out and I can't be saved. Tides that I tried to swim against" ) - "The rays of the sun was cut off as Shuna entered the thick cloud and he was plunged into a realm of unrelenting darkness". Tides are also shown directly at the next page.
Clocks ( "Confusion never stops" ) - Shuna stumbled across a island filled with past species living in a exotic enviroment.  Yet again did it spoke my mind.

Life in Technicolor II (Intro) - Matches with the reappearing of the white giant "Moon".
Life in Technicolor II ( "Gravity release me, and dont ever hold me down. Now my feet won't touch the ground." ) - Shuna rips the grain while fleeing, the giants scream and Shuna then jumps off a cliff and flung himself to the water.

Warning Sign - Pretty much the last chapter as Thea takes care of amnesic Shuna as well starting a relationship.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ao No Exorcist_ (Ch.59)
_Freezing_ (Ch.165)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.349)
_Koi ga Saku Koro Sakura Doki: Charming Scarlet_ (Ch.7-8)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.60)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.19.1)
_Working!!_ (Ch.126)


----------



## Mako (Aug 10, 2014)

*20th Century Boy *- 100-164


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2014)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.8)
_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.1)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.28)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.59)


----------



## 민찬영 (Aug 11, 2014)

Skip Beat! 213
Kyuukyoku Venus 1-2
Crown Princess Project 6
Koe no Katachi 48


----------



## Mako (Aug 11, 2014)

*20th Century Boy* 165-249 /completed
*21st Century Boy* 1-16 /completed


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2014)

Noblesse ch.333
Shokugeki no souma ch.82
Feng shen ji II ch.80


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2014)

*Today:*

_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.2-8)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.133)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.82)


----------



## Blαck (Aug 12, 2014)

GunxClover ch.24
Sun-ken rock ch.144
Maou na Ore to Fushihim no yubiwa ch.9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2014)

*Today:*

_Kenshin no Succeed_ (Ch.5.5)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.17)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.11)
_Shionomiya Ayane wa Machigaenai_ (Ch.0)
_Shishunki na Adam: Evil Eyes_ (Ch.7)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.64)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.13)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.85)


----------



## Naya (Aug 13, 2014)

Bleach 

and


 Konya mo Nemurenai  - the last 19th chapter


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Aug 13, 2014)

*Today:*
Fruits Basket  _Volumes 6-8 Chapters 31-48_


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 13, 2014)

Caught up to Billy Bat (chapters 115-118) - Can't wait to see the new arc.


----------



## Luciana (Aug 13, 2014)

@_____@
Black Haze 65 
American Ghost 47-48 
I don't want this kind of Hero 142 
UnderPrin 287
Winter Woods 4 
City of the Dead Sorcerer 134 
Flow 2-29


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2014)

*Today:*

_Citrus_ (Ch.11)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.273)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.8)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.46)
_Uwa-Koi_  (Ch.20)


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 14, 2014)

*Gun x Clover* 25
*Owari no Seraph* 16


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 14, 2014)

Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 90
Gun Frontier: 16 - 21
Kyoukai no Rinne: 82 - 88
Watamote: 64
Gangsta:  29
Gunnm: 12 - 16


----------



## 민찬영 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ookami-heika no Hanayome 29


----------



## Blαck (Aug 15, 2014)

Opm ch.37
Gun x Clover ch.25
GoH ch.171


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2014)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.122)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.395-396)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.25)
_Himegoto: Febri edition_ (Ch.2+special)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 15, 2014)

Rose of Versailles: 1 - 4
Nanatsu no Taizai: 89


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.23)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi: Another_ (Ch.5)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Naya (Aug 16, 2014)

bleach bleach bleach 
I'm re-reading it again and now I'm on the ch 52 p 1


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 17, 2014)

*Sousei no Onmyouji* 8
*Fairy Tail Zero* 2 
*Nanatsu no Taizai* 89


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2014)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.166)
_Kyou kara Yonshimai_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 17, 2014)

_Cheese in the Trap_ (Chapter 1 - 6)


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 18, 2014)

*Birdmen* 7
*Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!* 35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2014)

*Today:*

_Another Kiss_ (Ch.2-6+Special)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.27)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.12)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.461)
_Imawabi no Dakini_ (Ch.14)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.7)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.35)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 19, 2014)

Rose of Versailles: 4 - 7
Magi: 235


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2014)

*Today:*

_Akarui Sekai Keikaku_ (Ch.23) *[/Complete]*
_Oku-san_ (Ch.12)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.43)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.60)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 19, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 097-098
Baby Steps 227
Billy Bat 119-123
Fairy Tail 396
Feng Shen Ji 016-017
Haikyu!! 118-120
Hajime no Ippo 1064-1065
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 273
Liar Game 184
Magi 235
Nanatsu no Taizai 089
Onepunch Man 049
Rookies Oneshot
Shingeki no Kyojin 060
Shokugeki no soma 082
The Breaker: New Waves 170


----------



## Blαck (Aug 20, 2014)

Witch hunter ch.110
Noblesse ch.334
FSJ II ch.81


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.32)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.11)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 20, 2014)

Again!! 087-089
Barakamon 026
Bleach 593
Kangou Gakuen 122-127
Naruto 689
New Prince Of Tennis 130-131
One Piece 757
Silver Spoon 105


----------



## 민찬영 (Aug 20, 2014)

Naruto 689
Koe no Katachi 49
Sakura-hime Kaden 31
Nabi 11-13
Cheonsaeng Yeonbun 42-45


----------



## Matariki (Aug 20, 2014)

_Bastard!!_ Prologue-Ch.05


----------



## Hamtaro (Aug 20, 2014)

Naruto 689
Bleach 593
Kingdom 399


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 20, 2014)

Bleach (Chapter 593)
Cheese in the Trap (Chapter 7 - 11) 
One Piece (Chapter 757)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 21, 2014)

Baby Steps 228


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2014)

*Today:*

_Absolute Duo_ (Ch.9)
_Again!!_ (Ch.87-89)
_Amagi Brilliant Park_ (Ch.5)
_Baroque K/night_ (Ch.9-10)
_Inugami-san to Sarutobi-kun wa Naka ga Warui._ (Ch.6)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.39)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.134-135)
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka_ (Ch.15)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 21, 2014)

Bleach: 593 
One Piece: 757 
Toriko: 289


----------



## Matariki (Aug 21, 2014)

_Bastard!!_ Ch.06-17


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 21, 2014)

stardust crusaders

dio's world arc


----------



## 민찬영 (Aug 21, 2014)

Boukyaku no Shirushi to Hime 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.168)
_Bamora_ (Ch.9)
_Barakamon_ (Ch.26)
_Bleach_ (Ch.593)
_Bocchi na Bokura no Renai Jijou_ (Ch.7)
_Hundred_ (Ch.7-9)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.49)
_Magika no Kenshi to Vasreus_ (Ch.10)
_Naruto_ (Ch.689)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.22-23)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.22-23)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.105)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Masho Tsukai_ (Ch.41)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.46)
_Valkyrja Engine_ (Ch.8)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.122)
_YuriCam: Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 22, 2014)

Kuroko no Basket 274
Nisekoi 135


----------



## Blαck (Aug 22, 2014)

Usotsuki Paradox ch.54
GoH ch.172
Rising x Rydeen ch.22
Trinity seven ch.41


----------



## Matariki (Aug 23, 2014)

_Bastard!!_ Ch.18-27


----------



## 민찬영 (Aug 23, 2014)

Wagatsuma-san wa Ore no Yome 92-93


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hekikai no AiON_ (Ch.42)
_Hitsugi no Chaika_ (Ch.25)
_Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara_ (Ch.21)
_Meiyaku no Leviathan_ (Ch.5)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.38)
_Tokyo Ravens_ (Ch.25)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 24, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 099
Kangoku Gakuen 128
Ookiku Furikabutte 097-101
Shokugeki no Soma 083


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2014)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.52)
_Freezing_ (Ch.167)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.28)
_Imawabi no Dakini_ (Ch.15) *[/Complete]*
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.135)
_SAI:Taker - Futari no Artemis_ (Ch.1-2)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament_ (Ch.11.5-12)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.36-37)
_Watashi no Sekai wo Kousei suru Chiri no You na Nani ka_ (Ch.9)


----------



## gizmokid2122 (Aug 24, 2014)

Today, none but on Wednesday. 

Naruto 689 
Bleach 593 
One Piece 757


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 24, 2014)

Akame ga Kill!: 52
Gangsta: 30


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 24, 2014)

_Tower of God_ (Chapter 194)
_Cheese in the Trap_ (Chapter 12)


----------



## Blαck (Aug 24, 2014)

shokugeki no souma ch.83
getsurin ni kiri saku ch.26


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 25, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 120
Sinbad 031-032


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ane Comi_ (Ch.8)
_Koi ga Saku Koro Sakura Doki: Charming Scarlet_ (Ch.9)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.83)


----------



## 민찬영 (Aug 25, 2014)

Horimiya 39


----------



## Matariki (Aug 25, 2014)

_Feng Shen Ji_ Vol.3 Ch.18


----------



## Impact (Aug 25, 2014)

Tokyo ghoul chapter 92-117
Fairy tail newest chapter.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 25, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji: Chapter 120
Tower of God: Chapter 194
Fairy Tail: Chapter 397
HSDK: Chapter 580
Kingdom: Chapter 400
Gintama: Chapter 1-14


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 26, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 100
Fairy Tail 397
Hajime no Ippo 1066-1067
Iron Knight 012
Kangoku Gakuen 129
Nanatsu no Taizai 090


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2014)

*Today:*

_Blade Play_ (Ch.50)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!! _ (Ch.23)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.39)
_Imasugu Onii-chan ni Imouto da tte Iitai!_ (Ch.11)
_Love Tyrant_ (Ch.13.5)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.91)
_Seikoku no Dragonar_ (Ch.27)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.61-62)
_YuriCam: Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.12)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rose of Versailles: 8 - 11
Nanatsu no Taizai: 90


----------



## Smoke (Aug 26, 2014)

Sun-Ken-Rock 145 Dat Yumin

3 Gatsu no Lion 1 - 38


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.28)
_Haru-nee ga Boku ni xx Suru Riyuu_ (Ch.5)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.462)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.40)
_Seifuku!_ (Ch.3)


----------



## 민찬영 (Aug 27, 2014)

Koe no Katachi 50
Wagatsuma-san wa Ore no Yome 94
Horimiya 40


----------



## Impact (Aug 27, 2014)

Last couple days, Psyren chap 1-145

Today, TOG 190-194


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 27, 2014)

Hajime no Ippo 1068-1069


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2014)

*Today:*

_Black Yome ni Yoroshiku!_ (Ch.8)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.50)
_Occult Maiden: Hishou - Oni wo Tsugu Shounen_ (Ch.8)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.47)


----------



## 민찬영 (Aug 28, 2014)

Naruto 690


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bleach: 594
One Piece: 758


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 29, 2014)

Bleach 594
Magi 236
Naruto 690
Nisekoi 136
One Piece 758
Toriko 190-198


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2014)

*Today:*

_Orange_ (Ch.12-13)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.15)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.35)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.63)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.123)


----------



## Impact (Aug 30, 2014)

Today Yotsubato chapter 60-84.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.594)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.123)
_Naruto_ (Ch.690)
_Okasu Bekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.3)
_Sousouki Reginald_ (Ch.6)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 30, 2014)

Rose of Versailles: 11 - 13
Magi: 236
Galaxy Express 999: 5 - 7
Toriko: 290
Vinland Saga: 107
Btooom!: 70


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2014)

*Today:*

_Btooom!_ (Ch.70)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.24)
_Himegoto: Rex Edition_ (Ch.13-14)
_Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.9-11)
_Kyou kara Yonshimai_ (Ch.5)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.136)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.136)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.8)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.165)
_To Love-Ru Darkness_ (Bangaihen 20)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.378)


----------



## Saishin (Aug 31, 2014)

Nurarihyon no Mago vol 25 (finished)


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 31, 2014)

_Cheese in the Trap_ (Chapter 13)
_Tower of God _(Chapter 195)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bocchi na Bokura no Renai Jijou_ (Ch.8)
_Fuku Neko_ (Ch.16)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku _(Ch.25)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.80)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 1, 2014)

Billy Bat 124-125
Fairy Tail 398
Feng Shen Ji 121
Kangoku Gakuen 130
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 274
Kuroko no Basket 275
UQ Holder! 043-045


----------



## Blαck (Sep 1, 2014)

Fairy tail ch.398
HSDK ch.581
Girls the wild ch.152


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 1, 2014)

Kannagi 53-54


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 2, 2014)

Rose of Versailles: 13 - 15
Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 90
Kyoukai no Rinne: 88 - 102
Watamote: 65
City of Darkness: 65


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 2, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 101
Liar Game 185
Nanatsu no Taizai 091
Onepunch-Man 049v3-050


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2014)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.274)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.272-275) *[/Complete]*
_Satsuki Complex_ (Ch.1-4)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.36)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.64)
_Union!_ (Ch.1)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.65)
_Yuru Yuri _(Ch.86)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 2, 2014)

Rose of Versailles: 16 - 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2014)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Ch.15)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.00 and 29)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.1-3)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.137)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 3, 2014)

Hajime no Ippo 1070
Kangoku Gakuen 131
Magi 237


----------



## 민찬영 (Sep 3, 2014)

Koe no Katachi 51
Wagatsuma-san wa Ore no Yome 95


----------



## Defteros (Sep 3, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 91


----------



## Blαck (Sep 4, 2014)

One punch man ch.37.2
Seikon no qwaser ch.54
Magi ch.237


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 4, 2014)

Baby Steps 229-230
Bleach 595
Naruto 691
One Piece 759


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2014)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.7-8)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.4-5)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.21)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament_ (Ch.13)
_Teppu_ (Ch.28)


----------



## 민찬영 (Sep 4, 2014)

Naruto 691


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2014)

*Today:*

_Denki-gai no Honya-san_ (Ch.35-41)
_Imasugu Onii-chan ni Imouto da tte Iitai!_ (Ch.12)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.7)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.166)
_Sousouki Reginald_ (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 5, 2014)

Haikyuu!! 121
Toriko 199-207


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 5, 2014)

Magi: 237
Nanatsu no Taizai: 91
Bleach: 595
One Piece: 759
Toriko: 291


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 6, 2014)

Saints Young Men: 33
Rose of Versailles: 19 - 20
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 112 - 114


----------



## Mori (Sep 6, 2014)

Slam Dunk - 201


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.595)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.22-23)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.463)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.15)
_Naruto_ (Ch.691)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.12)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.47)
_Working!!_ (Ch.127)


----------



## Impact (Sep 6, 2014)

New bleach/One piece/Naruto chapter

Tokyo ghoul chapter 118- 140


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 6, 2014)

Liar Game 186
Nisekoi 137
Shokugeki no Soma 084


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 7, 2014)

Kangoku Gakuen 132


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2014)

*Today:*

_Desire for a Reply_ (One Shot)
_Freezing_ (Ch.168)
_Fukigen Cinderalla_ (Ch.21)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.51)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.137)
_One Morning I woke Up_ (One Shot)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.84)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.48)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.379)


----------



## Blαck (Sep 7, 2014)

Isuca 31
Monster musume... ch.26.5
Madan no ou to senki ch.18


----------



## Mori Wukong (Sep 7, 2014)

Feng shen ji chapter 122


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2014)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka_ (Ch.15)
_Love so Life_ (Ch.81)
_YuriCam: Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 8, 2014)

Fairy Tail 399
Feng Shen Ji 122
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 275


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 8, 2014)

Parasyte 1-25


----------



## Blαck (Sep 9, 2014)

FairyTail ch.399
kissXsis ch.1.5
Noblesse ch.336
hsdk ch.582


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 9, 2014)

Drifters 045
Hajime no Ippo 1071
Nanatsu no Taizai 092


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2014)

*Today:*


_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.24-25)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.49)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.44-45)
_Shionomiya Ayane wa Machigaenai._ (Ch.2)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.65)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.66)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 9, 2014)

Galaxy Express 999: 8
Rose of Versailles: 20 - 22
Watamote: 66
Kyoukai no Rinne: 102 - 106
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure part 8; JoJolion: 35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2014)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.9)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.275)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.52)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.4)
_Oku-san_ (Ch.13)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.32-38)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.49)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.124-125)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.72)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 10, 2014)

Bleach 596
Kangoku Gakuen 133
Naruto 692
One Piece 760
Shokugeki no Soma 085-085.2


----------



## 민찬영 (Sep 10, 2014)

Naruto 692
Koe no Katachi 52
Wagatsuma-san wa Ore no Yome 96


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.30)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.20)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.12)
_Kenshin no Succeed_(Ch.9)
_Maken-ki!_ (Ch.68)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.25)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 11, 2014)

Baby Steps 231
Nisekoi 138


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2014)

*Today:*

_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.13)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.464)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.138)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.85)
_Sousouki Reginald_ (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 12, 2014)

Magi 238
Shingeki no Kyojin 061


----------



## haegar (Sep 12, 2014)

_breaker new waves _back from hiatus


----------



## 민찬영 (Sep 12, 2014)

Last Game 28-29
Crown Princess Project 7
Yamato Nadeshiko Shichi Henge 132


----------



## Saishin (Sep 12, 2014)

Noragami chap 6
Ushio and Tora chap 11-12


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 12, 2014)

Bleach 596
Toriko: 292
One Piece: 760
Magi: 238
Rose of Versailles: 22 - 30
Kyoukai no Rinne: 106 - 118
Babel II: 8 - 9
Space Adventure Cobra: 5


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 13, 2014)

Fairy Tail 400
Liar Game 187
Onepunch-Man 051


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ao No Exorcist_ (Ch.60)
_Half & Half_ (Ch.9)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.43)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.5)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.380)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 13, 2014)

Rose of Versailles: 30 - 33
Kyoukai no Rinne: 118 - 128
Onepunch man: 53
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 115


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 14, 2014)

Kangoku Gakuen 134
Nanatsu no Taizai 093
Shokugeki no Soma 086


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2014)

*Today:*

_Joou-sama no Eshi_ (Ch.1)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.138)
_Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi _ (Ch.572-583) *[/Complete]*
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.17.5)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.10-11)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.66)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 14, 2014)

Bleach Ch.596


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 14, 2014)

Shingeki No Kyojin ch61


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2014)

Shokugeki no souma ch.86
maken-ki ch.69
kangoku gakuen ch.133


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.169)
_Dethrone_ (Ch.13)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.31)
_Hana Michi Otome_ (Ch.7)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.1)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki_ (+Imouto) (Ch.4)
_Kyou kara Yonshimai_ (Ch.6-7)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.13)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.61)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.38)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.39-46)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 15, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 123


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 15, 2014)

Rose of Versailles: 33 - 41
Kyoukai no Rinne: 128 - 142
Nanatsu no Taizai: 93


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 16, 2014)

Magi ch239


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2014)

*Today:*

_Cross x Regalia_ (Ch.10)
_Hare-Kon_. (Ch.2)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.69)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.139)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.24)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.86)
_Valkyrja Engine_ (Ch.9)


----------



## 민찬영 (Sep 17, 2014)

Last Game 30-33
Koe no Katachi 53
Wagatsuma-san wa Ore no Yome 97


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 17, 2014)

Rose of Versailles: 41 -  43 
Kyoukai no Rinne: 142 - 150
Magi: 239


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.3)
_Kyou kara Yonshimai_ (Ch.8)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## egressmadara (Sep 17, 2014)

Steel Ball Run chapters 85-90


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 18, 2014)

Baby Steps 232


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2014)

*Today:*

_Blade Play_ (Ch.52)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.33)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.1-2)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.397)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.465)
_Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou_ (Ch.39-40)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.53)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.40)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.50)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.3-4)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.45)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.50)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.126)


----------



## egressmadara (Sep 18, 2014)

Finished Steel Ball Run chapters 90-95 - Tis was a great JJBA arc


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 18, 2014)

Rose of Versailles: 43 - 47
Kyoukai no Rinne: 150 - 160
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 116
One Piece: 761
Bleach: 597
Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 92


----------



## Smoke (Sep 19, 2014)

Komomo Confiserie 1-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2014)

*Today:*

_Dethrone_ (Ch.14)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.30-42)
_Kyou kara Yonshimai_ (Ch.9)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.5-6)
_Sousouki Reginald_ (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 19, 2014)

Bleach 597
One Piece 761
Toriko 208-216


----------



## Aki-kun (Sep 19, 2014)

_Bleach_ Chapter 597
_One Piece_ Chapter 761
_Soul Eater_ Volume 11&12


----------



## Mako (Sep 19, 2014)

*JJBA: Battle Tendency *20-35


----------



## egressmadara (Sep 19, 2014)

*Jojolion *chapters 1-5


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 20, 2014)

Haikyuu!! 122
Nisekoi 139
Skip Beat 215
Toriko 217-225


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.596-597)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.25)
_Kyou kara Yonshimai_ (Ch.10)
_Naruto_ (Ch.692)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.139)


----------



## Aki-kun (Sep 20, 2014)

_Soul Eater_ Volume 13-18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2014)

*Today:*

_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.25)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.398-400)
_Imasugu Onii-chan ni Imouto da tte Iitai!_ (Ch.13)
_Kenshin no Succeed_ (Episode 8)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.381)


----------



## 민찬영 (Sep 21, 2014)

Skip Beat! 214-215


----------



## Aki-kun (Sep 21, 2014)

_Soul Eater_ Volume 19-21


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 22, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 102
Fairy Tail 401
Feng Shen Ji 124
Kangoku Gakuen 135
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 276
Sinbad 033


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2014)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill_ (Ch.52b)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.4)
_Joou-sama no Eshi_ (Ch.2)
_Nozo x Kimi_ (Ch.19-20)
_Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata_ (Ch.4)
_Tokyo Ghoul_ (Ch.1-9)


----------



## Aki-kun (Sep 22, 2014)

_Soul Eater_ Volume 22-24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2014)

*Today:*

_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.15)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.276)
_Tokyo Ghoul_ (Ch.10-47)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.67)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bocchi na Bokura no Renai Jijou_ (Ch.9)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.32)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.82)
_Tokyo Ghoul_ (Ch.48-50)


----------



## Roman (Sep 24, 2014)

Kiwaguro no Brynhildr 117
Nanatsu no Taizai 94


----------



## 민찬영 (Sep 24, 2014)

Koe no Katachi 54
Wagatsuma-san wa Ore no Yome 98 (completed)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 24, 2014)

Rose of Versailles: 47 - 55
Kyoukai no Rinne: 160 - 184
Akame Ga Kill!: 53
Nanatsu no Taizai: 94
Tiger Mask: 9
City of Darkness: 66


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 25, 2014)

Baby Steps 233
Bleach 598
Magi 240
Nanatsu no Taizai 094
Naruto 693


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2014)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.10)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.21)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.54)
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka_ (Ch.16)
_Tokyo Ghoul_ (Ch.51-55)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.51)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.127)


----------



## 민찬영 (Sep 25, 2014)

Naruto 693


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 26, 2014)

Hajime no Ipp 1072
Onepunch-Man 052
Shokugeki no Soma 087
Toriko 226-234


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.401)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.16)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.92)
_Sousouki Reginald_ (Ch.10)
_Tokyo Ghoul_ (Ch.56-80)


----------



## 민찬영 (Sep 26, 2014)

Last Game 34-35


----------



## Ghost (Sep 26, 2014)

The Breaker: New Waves 173


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 26, 2014)

Rose of Versailles: 55 - 57
Kyoukai no Rinne: 184 - 189
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 117
Bleach: 598
Magi: 240
Toriko: 293


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 27, 2014)

Kangoku Gakuen 136


----------



## Ghost (Sep 27, 2014)

Terra Formars 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.466)
_Sporting Salt_ (Ch.1-2)
_Te to Kuchi_ (Ch.9)
_Tomodachi Login_ (Ch.5)
_Working!_ (Ch.128)


----------



## santanico (Sep 27, 2014)

Caught up in Tokyo ghoul, I'm confused and angry


----------



## Brian (Sep 27, 2014)

_Suiiki_ Ch. 1-12(End)
_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 108


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 28, 2014)

Nisekoi 140
Toriko 235-252


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2014)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.223-233)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma?Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.24)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.13)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.5)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.22)
_Orange_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 28, 2014)

Bleach Ch.598


----------



## 민찬영 (Sep 29, 2014)

Horimiya 41-42


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 29, 2014)

Caught up to Terra Formars again


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 29, 2014)

Fairy Tail 402
Feng Shen Ji 125


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.598)
_Naruto_ (Ch.693)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.140)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.9)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Vol.39 Omake)


----------



## egressmadara (Sep 29, 2014)

Jojolion chapter 35 (finally caught up with the series)

Ushio and Tora


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2014)

*Today:*

_Horimiya_ (Ch.41-42)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.6)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.140)
_Oku-san_ (Ch.14)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.12-13)


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 30, 2014)

Kingdom 404
FT 402


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 30, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 095-096


----------



## 민찬영 (Sep 30, 2014)

Corset ni Tsubasa 20


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 1, 2014)

Hajime no Ippo 1073
Kangoku Gakuen 137
Shokugeki no Soma 088


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2014)

*Today:*


_Himegoto_ (Ch.26)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.17)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.8)
_Working!!_ (Ch.129)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.382)


----------



## Hamtaro (Oct 1, 2014)

Berserk: volume 24


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 1, 2014)

Rock Lee's springtime of youth 37


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Urahara san said:


> Rock Lee's springtime of youth 37



link to the english version?


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 1, 2014)

Koe no Katachi 55


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 2, 2014)

Baby Steps 234
Bleach 599
Magi 241
Naruto 694
One Piece 762


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2014)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.234)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.402)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.33)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.467)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.55)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.52)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.128)


----------



## Saishin (Oct 2, 2014)

Saijo no Meii chap 2
Noragami chap 8
Ushio and Tora chap 13-14
Kingdom chap 404


----------



## Aki-kun (Oct 2, 2014)

_Bleach_ Chapter 599
_Naruto_ Chapter 694
_One Piece_ Chapter 762
_Sidooh_ Volume 9-11


----------



## Saishin (Oct 2, 2014)

Karakuri Circus - chapter 3-4
Drifters - chapter 3-4


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 2, 2014)

Naruto 694


----------



## Hamtaro (Oct 3, 2014)

Berserk: volumes 25-28

Hunter x Hunter: chapters 338-341


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 3, 2014)

Onepunch-Man 053
Toriko 253-261


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2014)

*Today:*

_Kenshin no Succeed_ (Ch.9)
_Okasu Bekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.4-5)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.87-88)
_Sousouki Reginald_ (Ch.11)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 3, 2014)

Rose of Versailles: 57 -  60
Bastard!!: 1 - 3
Bleach: 599
Toriko: 294
One Piece: 762
Magi: 241
Nanatsu no Taizai: 95 - 96
Onepunch-Man: 54 - 55
Vinland Saga: 108


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.599)
_Himegoto Rex Edition_ (Ch.15-16)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.277)
_Naruto_ (Ch.694)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.12)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.73)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.383)


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 4, 2014)

Berserk 91-110


----------



## Saishin (Oct 4, 2014)

Rainbow: Nisha Rokubō no Shichinin Vol 2


----------



## Aki-kun (Oct 4, 2014)

_Berserk_ Chapter 337


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2014)

*Today:*

_Doubt_ (Ch.10)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.29)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.141)


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 5, 2014)

Last Game 36


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 6, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 103
Fairy Tail 403
Feng Shen Ji 126


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2014)

*Today:*

_Doubt!_ (Ch.11)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi_ (Ch.6)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2014)

*Today:*

_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.16)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka_ (Ch.16)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.6)
_Imasugu Onii-chan ni Imouto da tte Iitai!_ (Ch.14)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 7, 2014)

Kangoku Gakuen 138
Nanatsu no Taizai 097


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 7, 2014)

Toriko and Berserk


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 8, 2014)

Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 117 
Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 93
Berserk: 337


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2014)

*Today:*

_Coulomb Fille_ (Ch.10-14) *[/Complete]*
_Fuuka_ (Ch.34)
_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.31)
_Magika no Kenshi to Vasreus_ (Ch.11)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.25)


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 8, 2014)

Koe no Katachi 56
Naruto 695


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 8, 2014)

Rose of Versailles: 61 - 63
Bleach: 600
One Piece: 763
Nanatsu no Taizai: 97
Umineko no Naku Koro ni Chiru Episode 6: 17 - 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2014)

*Today:*

_12 Beasts_ (Ch.9)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.468)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.18-19)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 9, 2014)

Baby Steps 235
Bleach 600
Naruto 695
One Piece 763
Shokugeki no Soma 089
Sinbad 034


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 9, 2014)

Shuriken to Pleats 1


----------



## Aki-kun (Oct 9, 2014)

_Bleach_ Chapter 600
_Naruto _Chapter 695
_One Piece_ Chapter 763


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 10, 2014)

death note, volume 3

please send help


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.600)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.403)
_Naruto_ (Ch.695)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.89)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 10, 2014)

Nisekoi 142
Onepunch-Man 053v2
Sinbad 034
Toriko 262-270


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 11, 2014)

Fairy Tail 404
Magi 242
Shingeki no Kyojin 062
Sinbad 035-035.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2014)

*Today:*

_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.29)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.14)
_Sousouki Reginald_ (Ch.12) *[/Complete]*
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.48)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 11, 2014)

One Piece Ch.763


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 12, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 104
Feng Shen Ji 127
Haikyu!! 123-125
Hajime no Ippo 1074
Kangoku Gakuen 139
Nanatsu no Taizai 096.5-098


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.7)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.142)
_Usotsuki Engage_ (Ch.1-4) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ayame 14_ (Ch.1-2)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.26)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.24)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.56)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.26)
_Renai Manga_ (Ch.6) *[/Complete]*
_Rui-Rui_ (Ch.11-12)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Ch.3)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.20-21)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2014)

*Today:*

_Evergreen_ (Ch.18.2)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.35)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.141)
_Oku-san_ (Ch.15)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.46)
_Sentou Jousai Masurawo_ (Ch.13-15)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.62)


----------



## Hamtaro (Oct 15, 2014)

Berserk: chapters 248-258


----------



## Kadu (Oct 15, 2014)

Akame ga Kiru : chapters 75-84


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.61)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.19)
_Sporting Salt_ (Ch.3-4)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.47)


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 15, 2014)

Skip Beat! 216
Koe no Katachi 57


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 15, 2014)

Haikyu!! 126
Liar Game 189
Magi 243
Skip Beat! 212.5-216
Toriko 271-279


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.469)
_Kudamimi no Neko_ (Ch.1)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.51)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.142)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament_ (Ch.14)
_Yuusen Shoujo: Plug-in Girl_ (Ch.13-14) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 16, 2014)

Baby Steps 236
Bleach 601
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 278
Naruto 696
One Piece 764
Toriko 280-288


----------



## Aki-kun (Oct 16, 2014)

_Bleach_ Chapter 601
_Gintama_ Chapter 329-332
_Naruto_ Chapter 696
_One Piece_ Chapter 764


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 16, 2014)

naruto chapter 451


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 16, 2014)

Bleach, Naruto and One Piece.


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 16, 2014)

Naruto 696


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2014)

*Today:*

_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.3)
_Uwa-Koi_ (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 17, 2014)

Shokugeki no Soma 090
Ookiku Furikabutte 103
Toriko 289-297


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.601)
_Naruto_ (Ch.696)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.90)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 18, 2014)

Hajime no Ippo 1075
Nisekoi 143
Silver Spoon 106


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2014)

*Today:*

_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.10)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.30)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.143)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.67)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.106)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.74)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.384)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 19, 2014)

Dragons Rioting 019.5


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 19, 2014)

Kedamono Kareshi 1-45


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2014)

*Today:*

_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.19.5)
_Sakana no Miru Yume_ (Ch.7-12) *[/Complete]*
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.15)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.67)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 20, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 128
Haikyu!! 127-128
Ookiku Furikabutte 102-103
Onepunch-Man 054
Sinbad 036


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 20, 2014)

Rose of Versailles: 63 - 66
Magi: 242 - 243
Bleach: 601
One Piece: 764 
Nanatsu no Taizai: 98
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 117 - 120
Toriko: 294 - 297


----------



## Saishin (Oct 20, 2014)

Vinland Saga - Volume 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bocchi na Bokura no Renai Jijou_ (Ch.10)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.124)
_Imasugu Onii-chan ni Imouto da tte Iitai!_ (Ch.15)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.143)


----------



## Saishin (Oct 21, 2014)

Vinland Saga - Volume 5


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 21, 2014)

Liar Game 190
Nanatsu no Taizai 099


----------



## Mako (Oct 21, 2014)

Oyasumi Punpun /finished (And now I feel like shit.  )


----------



## Nox (Oct 21, 2014)

DICE: Cube that changes everything; Chapter 62
Cavalier of the Abyss; Volume 2 / Chapter 7


----------



## Impact (Oct 22, 2014)

Franken fran chapter 1-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2014)

*Today:*


_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.57-58)
_Sporting Salt_ (Ch.5)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.37)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.59)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.53-55)


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 22, 2014)

Koe no Katachi 58
Horimiya 43


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 22, 2014)

Kannagi 55
Sankarea 056-57


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2014)

*Today:*

_Absolute Duo_ (Ch.10-11)
_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.53)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.404-405)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.36)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.8)
_Himegoto: Febri edition_ (Ch. 3)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.43)
_Life Alive!: Kimi to Hajimeru Gakuen Sousenkyo_ (Ch.1)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.385)


----------



## Oceania (Oct 23, 2014)

Now that Claymore has ended I've been pretty much reading 

Shingeki no kyojin  62
Berserk 337.


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 23, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 105
Baby Steps 237
Hinomaru Zumou 001-005
Kangoku Gakuen 140
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 279
Naruto 697
One Piece 765
Shokugeki no Soma 091
Sinbad 037


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 23, 2014)

Naruto 697


----------



## Aki-kun (Oct 23, 2014)

_Bleach_ Chapter 602
_Gintama_ Chapter 334-343
_Naruto_ Chapter 697
_One Piece_ Chapter 765


----------



## Smoke (Oct 24, 2014)

Sundome 40-76


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 24, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 105


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2014)

*Today:*


_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.25)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.55)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.91)
_Usotsuki Engage_ (Ch.4.5) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 24, 2014)

Nisekoi 144
T.R.A.P. 001
Toriko 298


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 24, 2014)

Bleach Chapter 602
Toriko Chapter 298
Naruto Chapter 697
One Piece Chapter 765


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 24, 2014)

Bleach Chapter 602
Yu-Gi-Oh! Chapter 1 - 25 again


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 25, 2014)

Magi 244
Onepunch-Man 055
Sinbad 038


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.602)
_Naruto_ (Ch.697)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.129-131)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.9)
_Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou_ (Ch.42-43)
_Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara_ (Ch.22)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.278-279)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.19)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.144)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.47)
_Shinwa Ponchi_ (Ch.15-17)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.60)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.386)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 26, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 129
Nanatsu no Taizai 098.5


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ookami-heika no Hanayome 30


----------



## Blαck (Oct 27, 2014)

Trinity Seven ch.42
FSJ II ch.91
NnT ch.98.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.26-27)
_Fragtime_ (Ch.12)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.14)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.32)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament_ (Ch.15)
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.34-35)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 27, 2014)

Birdmen 008
Fairy Tail 406
Liar Game 191
Shokugeki no Soma 092


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 27, 2014)

Usotsuki Engage 4 and 4.5 (completed)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 27, 2014)

Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 94
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 121
Onepunch-Man: 56 - 57
Akame Ga Kill!: 54
Watamote: 67


----------



## Impact (Oct 27, 2014)

Franken fran chapter 1-30


----------



## Blαck (Oct 28, 2014)

Isuca ch.32
NnT ch.100
Tsuki Tsuki ch.33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2014)

*Today:*

_Himawari-san_ (Ch.25)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.23)
_Mugen no Minamo ni_ (Ch.7)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.92)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.39)
_Tokyo Ghoul_ (Ch.81-90)


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 28, 2014)

Dengeki Daisy 68-70
Watashi no Ookami-kun 1-2


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 28, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.37)
_Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou_ (Episode 44)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.18)
_Watashi no Sekai wo Kousei suru Chiri no You na Nani ka._ (Ch.10)
_Yugami-kun ni wa Tomodachi ga Inai_ (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 29, 2014)

Bleach 603
Boku no Hero Academia 001-004
Naruto 698
Toriko 299


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 29, 2014)

Koe no Katachi 59
Naruto 698


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto 698
Bleach 603


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2014)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (extra chapter)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.28)
_Citrus_ (Ch.12)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.15)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.59)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.46-47)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.132)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 30, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia 005
Hinomaru-Zumou 006
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 280
Nisekoi 145


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.603)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma?Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.25)
_Naruto_ (Ch.698)
_Uno x Uno_ (One-shot)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 31, 2014)

Haikyu!! 129
Kangoku Gakuen 141
T.R.A.P. 002-008


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 31, 2014)

naruto- 592

i'm gonna make it i think i'm gonna make it i think


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bocchi na Bokura no Renai Jijou_ (Ch.11)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.406)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.470)
_Himegoto: Rex Edition_ (Ch.17)
_Imasugu Onii-chan ni Imouto da tte Iitai!_ (Ch.16) *[/Complete]*
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.280)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.145)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.9)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.48)


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 1, 2014)

Fairy Tail 406
Toriko 299


----------



## Saishin (Nov 1, 2014)

Ushio and Tora - Chapter 15-16
Noragami - Chapter 9
Shokugeki no Souma - Chapter 0-1


----------



## Aki-kun (Nov 1, 2014)

_To-Love-Ru Darkness_ Chapter 49


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 2, 2014)

Fairy Tail 407
Feng Shen Ji 130
Nanatsu no Taizai 101-102
New Prince of Tennis 132


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2014)

*Today:*

_iShoujo_ (Ch.4)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.81-82)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.10)
_Sporting Salt_ (Ch.6)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.61)
_Uwa-Koi_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Saishin (Nov 2, 2014)

Drifters - Chapter 7-8
Karakuri Circus - Chapter 7-8
Saijou no Meii - Chapter 3


----------



## Aki-kun (Nov 2, 2014)

_Bleach_ Chapter 603
_Naruto_ Chapter 698


----------



## Might Gai (Nov 2, 2014)

naruto- 600


98 CHAPTERS TO GO


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Nov 3, 2014)

Tough chapter 306. Glad the manga's being picked back up for scandalations...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2014)

*Today:*

_Blade Play_ (Ch.53)
_Cross x Regalia_ (Ch.11)
_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.9-11)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.407)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko._ (Ch.27+special)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.27)
_Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou_ (Ch.45)
_iShoujo_ (Ch.4)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.83)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_  (Ch.1)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.7)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.41)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.56)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.387)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 3, 2014)

Haikyu!! 130


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 3, 2014)

5 Centimeters per Second.

Also watched the movie, and really depressed me. It was a beautiful story.


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 4, 2014)

Hajime no Ippo 1076
Sinbad 039


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.38)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.41.5)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.144)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.15)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.62)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.1)


----------



## 민찬영 (Nov 4, 2014)

Yamato Nadeshiko Shichi Henge 133


----------



## Might Gai (Nov 4, 2014)

naruto- 616

lee's reaction to neji dying makes my heart hurt
like a lot


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Nov 5, 2014)

One Piece 765

Amazed at how Corazon's DF is utilized


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2014)

*Today:*

_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.48)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.87)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 5, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 106
Boku no Hero Academia 006
Haikyu!! 131
Shokugeki no Soma 093


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 5, 2014)

Rose of Versailles: 66 - 82 | Complete
Magi: 244 
Bleach: 602 - 603 
One Piece: 765
Nanatsu no Taizai: 99 - 100
Toriko: 298 - 299
Kyoukai no Rinne: 190


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 6, 2014)

Baby Steps 238
Bleach 604
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 281
Naruto 699-700
Sinbad 040


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.471)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.60)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.18)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.57)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.93)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.56)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.133)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 7, 2014)

Magi 245
Nisekoi 146
One Piece 766
T.R.A.P. 009-018
Toriko 300


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2014)

*Today:*

_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.6)
_Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei_ (Ch.14)
_Naruto_ (Ch.699-700) *[/Complete]*
_Oku-san_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 7, 2014)

Naruto 699-700
Assassination Classroom 106
Shokugeki no Souma 93
UQ Holder 53-56
Yamada and the Seven Witches 133


----------



## Saishin (Nov 7, 2014)

Embalming: The another tale of Frankenstein - Vol.5


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 8, 2014)

Hajime no Ippo 1077
Kangoku Gakuen 142
Skip Beat! 217


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.20-22)
_Bleach_ (Ch.604)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.29)
_Imasugu Onii-chan ni Imouto da tte Iitai!_ (Ch.16.5)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.281)
_Magika no Kenshi to Vasreus_ (Ch.12)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.146)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 8, 2014)

Magi: Sinbad no Bouken 40
Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic 245
Nisekoi 146
One Piece 765
Toriko 300
Bleach 604


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 8, 2014)

Today

UQ holder chapters 1 through 23
Nisekoi chapter 146


----------



## Kaufhat (Nov 8, 2014)

Naruto chapters 699 and 700.


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 9, 2014)

Shingeki no Kyojin 063
Silver Spoon 107


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.70-71)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.83)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2014)

Isuca 28-32
Amagi Brilliant Park 1-6
Akatsuki no Yona 47-49
Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko 26-27
Sword Art Online: Progressive 11
Mahou Tsukai no Yome 10
Kannagi 56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.10)
_Nani made nara Koroseru_ (One-Shot)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.19)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.63)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.107)
_Sorairo Square._ (Ch.12-12.5)
_Tokyo Ghoul_ (Ch.91-95)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 10, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 107
Fairy Tail 408
Feng Shen Ji 131
Hinomaru-Zumou 007
T.R.A.P. 019-022


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 11, 2014)

Love So Life 83
Shingeki no Kyojin 63


----------



## zoro (Nov 11, 2014)

About 20 chapters of Steel Ball Run. It's every bit as awesome as I expected, and then some!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2014)

*Today:*

_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.145)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.16-17)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 11, 2014)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 282
New Prince of Tennis 133


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 11, 2014)

Akatsuki no Yona 50-51
Esprit 23
To Love Ru Darkness 49
Ao no Exorcist 62
Last Game 37
Assassination Classroom 107
Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure! 11-14


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 12, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 103


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.62)
_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.11)
_Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou_ (Ch.46)
_Oomuro-ke_ (Ch.27)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.68+Special)


----------



## Aki-kun (Nov 12, 2014)

_Naruto_ Chapter 699&700


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.30)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.39)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.472)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.61)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.49)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.57)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.134)


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Nov 13, 2014)

Just finished Great Teacher Onizuka today chap. 130-200 and caught up with GTO Paradise Lost 15 chap., very good series.


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 13, 2014)

Bleach 605
Boku no Hero Academia 007
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 283
One Piece 767
Shokugeki no Soma 094


----------



## Impact (Nov 13, 2014)

Fairy tail chap 402-408
New one piece and bleach chaps
The world only gods knows on the train chap 1-13


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 13, 2014)

Accel World 20-21
UQ Holder 57
Yamada and the Seven Witches 134


----------



## Aki-kun (Nov 13, 2014)

_Bleach_ Chapter 604&605
_One Piece_ Chapter 766&767


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 13, 2014)

Queen Emeraldas: 1 - 12
Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 95
Bleach: 604 - 605
One Piece: 766 - 767
Nanatsu no Taizai: 100 - 102
Toriko: 300 - 301
Magi: 245
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 122
Watamote: 68


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2014)

*Today:*

_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.30) *[/Complete]*
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 14, 2014)

Liar Game 192
Kangoku Gakuen 143
Magi 246
Sinbad 041


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 14, 2014)

Shokugeki no Souma 94
One Piece 767
Bleach 605
Toriko 301
Nanatsu no Taizai 103


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 15, 2014)

Baby Steps 239
Boku no Hero Academia 008
Nisekoi 147


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2014)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.282-283)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.24)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.94)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.388)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 15, 2014)

Magi 246
Magi: Sinbad no Bouken 41
Love So Life 84
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka 17
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka Gaiden: Sword Oratoria 5


----------



## Aki-kun (Nov 15, 2014)

_Stealth Symphony_ Chapter 1-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2014)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka_ (Ch.17)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.408)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.84)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.147)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 16, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 108
Hinomaru Zumou 008


----------



## Sadako (Nov 16, 2014)

Basilisk chapter 28-34.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 16, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia 1-8


----------



## Shukumei (Nov 16, 2014)

I've been reading Amatsuki


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 17, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia 009
Fairy Tail 409
Feng Shen Ji 132
Liar Game 193


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.11)
_Mugen no Minamo ni_ (Ch.8) *[/Complete]*
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.48-50)


----------



## Worick (Nov 17, 2014)

Shonan Seven chapters 1 and 2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 17, 2014)

Nisekoi 147
Assassination Classroom 108


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 18, 2014)

Billy Bat 126-127
Boku no Hero Academia 009
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 284
Liar Game 193
Nanatsu no Taizai 104


----------



## Saishin (Nov 18, 2014)

Kingdom - Chapter 409-410
Blood Lad - Chapter 37
Shingeki no Kyojin - Chapter 57-59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.605)
_Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou_ (Ch.47-48)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.52)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.147)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 18, 2014)

Akagami no Shirayuki-hime 60
Boku no Hero Academia 9
Gokukoku no Brynhildr 1
Minamoto-kun Monogatari 1


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 19, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia 010
Toriko 302


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2014)

*Today:*

_Cross Manage_ (Ch.12)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.40)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.22)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.84)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.68)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.49)
_YuriCam: Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.14-15)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 19, 2014)

The Tower of Mysterion 1
Nanatsu no Taizai 104
Rising x Rydeen 26
Gokukoku no Brynhildr 2


----------



## Ghost (Nov 19, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academy 10
Bleach 606
One Piece 768


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2014)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Extra 002)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.20)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.284)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.62) *[/Complete]*
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.26)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.58)
_Valkyrja Engine_ (Ch.10)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.135)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 20, 2014)

Bleach 606
Boku no Hero Academia 011
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 285
Magi 247
One Piece 768


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 20, 2014)

One Piece 768
Magi 247
Toriko 302
Horimiya 44
Yamada and the Seven Witches 135
Gokukoku no Brynhildr 3
Taiyou no Ie 48
Boku no Hero Academia 10
UQ Holder 58
Bleach 606


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2014)

*Today:*

_Horimiya_ (Ch.44)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.58)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.43-44)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 21, 2014)

Tegami Bachi 058-069


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 21, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 3-4
Boku no Hero Academia 11


----------



## Mako (Nov 21, 2014)

*Koe no Katachi One-shot*
*Koe no Katachi* 1-37


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.473)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.21)
_Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou_ (Ch.49)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.285)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 22, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia 012
Fairy Tail 410
Hajime no Ippo 1078
Nisekoi 148
Shokugeki no Soma 095


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 22, 2014)

Nisekoi 148
Gokukoku no Brynhildr 5-6


----------



## eluna (Nov 22, 2014)

Inuyashiki- 02-19
Onani master Kurosawa- 14-15


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 23, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia 013
Hinomaru-Zumou 009
Nanatsu no Taizai 105
Onepunch-Man 056


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2014)

*Today:*

_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.27)
_Hundred_ (Ch.10-11)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.148)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Masho Tsukai_ (Ch.42-43)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.389)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 23, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia 12
Gokukoku no Brynhildr 7-8


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 23, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai 105
Tower of God 206
Kingdom 411


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 24, 2014)

Kangoku Gakuen 144


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bocchi na Bokura no Renai Jijou_ (Ch.12)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.410)
_Hare-Kon_ (Ch.12)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.22)
_Kisekae Sensei_ (One-shot)
_Misaki-chan to Azami-kun_ (Ch.2)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.16)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.95)


----------



## Saishin (Nov 24, 2014)

Neon Genesis Evangelion - Vol. 14 (finished)
Tony Takezaki no Evangelion (finished)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 25, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 109


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2014)

*Today:*

_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.17)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.31)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.23)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.31)
_Tokyo Ghoul_ (Ch.96-105)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.69)


----------



## Saishin (Nov 25, 2014)

Vinland Saga Vol.6


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 25, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 8-9
Boku no Hero Academia 13
Shokugeki no Souma 95
Assassination Classroom 109
Nanatsu no Taizai 105


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.41)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.34) 
_Yugami-kun ni wa Tomodachi ga Inai_ (Ch.33)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 26, 2014)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 286
Liar Game 194
Magi	248


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 26, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 10-11


----------



## KaguyaRei (Nov 26, 2014)

Kishin Douji Zenki 29-45 (completed in the Spanish translation)
Saint Seiya Episode G 10-25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2014)

*Today:*

_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.12-13)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.474)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.286)
_Kenshin no Succeed_ (Ch.10)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.16)
_Orange_ (Ch.15-16)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.59-60) *[/Complete]*
_Sentou Jousai Masurawo_ (Ch.16)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.14)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Ch.32)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.59)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.136)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 27, 2014)

Bleach 607
Dragons Rioting 020
One Piece 769
Ookiku Furikabutte 104-105
Toriko 303


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 27, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 12-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2014)

*Today:*

_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.20)
_Suugaku Girl_ (Ch.0)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 28, 2014)

Hinomaru-Zumou 010
Shokugeki no Soma 096


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 28, 2014)

Magi 248
Shokugeki no Souma 96
Boku no Hero Academia 14
UQ Holder 59
Yamada and the Seven Witches 136
Bleach 607
Toriko 303
One Piece 769


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.607)
_Boku ni Koisuru Mechanical_ (Ch.11-12)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.149)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.96)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.40)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 29, 2014)

Accel World 22
Nisekoi 149
Akatsuki no Yona 52-53
Trinity Seven 43
Gun x Clover 27
Akame Ga Kill! Zero 12
3D Kanojo 13-14


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 29, 2014)

Nisekoi 149


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 30, 2014)

Billy Bat 128-129
Boku no Hero Academia 015-016
Feng Shen Ji 133
Onepunch-Man Miracle Jump Special
Sinbad 042


----------



## eluna (Nov 30, 2014)

Chii's sweet home 01-103


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2014)

*Today:*

_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.43-44)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.33-35)
_Tokyo Ghoul_ (Ch.106-144) *[/Complete]*
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.1-3)


----------



## Saishin (Nov 30, 2014)

Drifters chapter 9-10
Shingeki no Kyojin chapter 60-63


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 30, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 14-15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2014)

*Today:*

_Btooom!_ (Ch.71)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 1, 2014)

Fairy Tail 411
Gakkyuu Houtei 001


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 1, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 16-17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2014)

*Today:*


_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.54)
_Bamora_ (Ch.10)
_Half & Half_ (Ch.10)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.41.6)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.148)
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.25-26)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.88)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.390)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 2, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 110
Kangoku Gakuen 145
Nanatsu no Taizai 106
Silver Spoon 108


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 2, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 18-19


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 3, 2014)

Queen Emeraldas: 12 - 19
Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 96
Bleach: 606 - 607
One Piece: 768 - 769
Nanatsu no Taizai: 102 - 106
Toriko: 302 - 303 
Magi: 246 - 248
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 123 - 125
Watamote: 69
Btooom!: 71
Akame ga Kill!: 54
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure part 8; JoJolion : 36 - 37


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2014)

*Today:*

_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.28)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.108)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.68)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.75)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 3, 2014)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 287
Liar Game 195


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 3, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 20-21


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 4, 2014)

Baby Steps 240
Bleach 608
Hinomaru-Zumou 011
Magi 249
Sket Dance 274-280
Toriko 304


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.42)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.20)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.17)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.60)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.137)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 4, 2014)

Magi 249
Magi: Sinbad no Bouken 42
Boku no Hero Academia 15-16
UQ Holder! 60
Ao no Exorcist 63
Yamada and The Seven Witches 137
Assassination Classroom 110
Tonari no Kashiwagi-san 63
Owari no Seraph 19-20
Nanatsu no Taizai 106
Oukoku Game 14
Akame ga Kill! 54


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2014)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.172)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.411)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.475)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.287)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.70)
_Occult Maiden: Hishou - Oni wo Tsugu Shounen_ (Ch.9)
_Okasu Bekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.6-7)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.63)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.51-53)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 5, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 22-23


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 5, 2014)

Hunter x Hunter 104-115
Onepunch-Man 040


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 6, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia 017
Hajime no Ippo 1079
Hunter x Hunter 116-127
Nisekoi 150
Sket Dance 281


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2014)

*Today:*

_SKET Dance_ (Ch.274-278)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 6, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 24-25


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 7, 2014)

Again!! 090
Feng Shen Jin 136
Hunter x Hunter 128-163
Shingeki no Kyojin 064


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 7, 2014)

*Bleach 453-480*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2014)

*Today:*

_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.85)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.149)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.150)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.11)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.279-280)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 7, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 26-27


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 8, 2014)

Assassination Classroom 111
Fairy Tail 412
Hunter x Hunter 164-175
Kangoku Gakuen 146
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 288


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2014)

*Today:*

_Again_ (Ch.90)
_Citrus_ (Ch.13)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.13)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 8, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 28-29


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 9, 2014)

Get Backers chapters 1 - 4


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 9, 2014)

Shokugeki no Soma 097


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2014)

*Today:*

_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.8)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.21-22)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 9, 2014)

Shingeki no Kyojin 64
Akame ga Kill! Zero 13
Nisekoi 150
Toriko 304
Shokugeki no Souma 97-98
Akatsuki no Yona 54-55
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka Gaiden: Sword Oratoria 6


----------



## Dio Kurosaki (Dec 9, 2014)

Nanatsu no taizai chapter 107


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 10, 2014)

Haikyu!! 132-134


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.43)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.42)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.18-19)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.97)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 10, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 30-31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.608)
_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.12)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.412)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.25)
_Life Alive!: Kimi to Hajimeru Gakuen Sousenkyo_ (Ch.2)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.50)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.36)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.61)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.70)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.138)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 11, 2014)

To LOVE-Ru Darkness 50
Boku no Hero Academia 17
Yamada and the Seven Witches 138
UQ Holder! 61
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari 10
Gakkyuu Houtei 1
Maoyuu Maou Yuusha: 'Kono Watashi no Mono to Nare, Yuusha yo' 'Kotowaru!' 34


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 11, 2014)

Bleach 609
Boku no Hero Academia 018
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 289
Liar Game 196
One Piece 770
Toriko 305


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2014)

*Today:*

_Fragtime_ (Ch.13)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.476)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.24)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.281)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 12, 2014)

Billy Bat 130-131
Hunter x Hunter 176-187
Nanatsu no Taizai 107


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 12, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 32-33


----------



## Mako (Dec 12, 2014)

Silver Spoon 106-108
Seven Deadly Sins 61
Saiteihen no Otoko 1
Your Lie in April 13-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.609)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.288-289)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.20)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.64)
_Shinwa Ponchi_ (Ch.18)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.4-9)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.39)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.391)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 13, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia 019
Feng Shen Ji 135
Hinomaru-Zumou 012
Nisekoi 151


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 13, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia 18-19
One Piece 770
Toriko 305
Nisekoi 151
Bleach 609
Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.32-34)
_Cross x Regalia_ (Ch.12)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Ch.2)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.151)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.57)
_Valkyrja Engine_ (Ch.11)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 14, 2014)

Magi 250
Sinbad 043


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 14, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 34-35


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 15, 2014)

Shokugeki no Soma 098


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2014)

*Today:*

_Doubt!_ (Ch.12-13)
_Hare-Kon_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 15, 2014)

Magi 250
Magi: Sinbad no Bouken 43
Domestic na Kanojo 1-5
Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure! 16-17


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 16, 2014)

Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka 18
Domestic na Kanojo 6


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 16, 2014)

Kangoku Gakuen 147


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2014)

*Today:*

_Ane Comi_ (Ch.9)
_Ayame 14_ (Ch.3)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.235-240)
_Baroque K/night_ (Ch.11) *[/Complete]*
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.17)
_Onnanoko ga H na Manga Egaicha Dame desu ka?_ (Ch.12)
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.27-28)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.35-38)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.98)
_Watashi no Sekai wo Kousei suru Chiri no You na Nani ka._ (Ch.11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2014)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka_ (Ch.18)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.69)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.76)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 17, 2014)

Billy Bat 132
Sinbad 043.5


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 17, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 36-37


----------



## Asura 大神 (Dec 17, 2014)

Today, I've read some of Fushigi Yuugi.  It piqued my interest when I was quite young, so I watched some of the anime then.  Now I am checking out the manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2014)

*Today:*

_Angel Game: Sayonara to Mirai no Kakera_ (Ch.1-2)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.54)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 18, 2014)

Bleach 610
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 290
One Piece 771
Toriko 306


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 18, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 38-39


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2014)

*Today:*

_Angel Game: Sayonara to Mirai no Kakera_ (Ch.3-5)
_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.11)
_SS Sisters_ (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 19, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia 020
Dragons Rioting 021
Ookiku Furikabutte 106


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Dec 19, 2014)

_Freezing_ (Chp. 169)
_The Breaker: New Waves_ (Chp. 184)
_Battle Angel Alita: Last Order_ (Chp. 98)


----------



## Squall Joestar (Dec 19, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul:re chapter 9


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 19, 2014)

One Piece 771
Bleach 610
Toriko 306
Domestic na Kanojo 7-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2014)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.290)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.20-21)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 20, 2014)

Hajime no Ippo 1080
Nisekoi 152


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 20, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 40-41


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 21, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia 021
Onepunch-Man 058


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.610)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.21)
_Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei_ (Ch.15)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.152)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.69)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 21, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 42-43


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 22, 2014)

Fairy Tail 413
Feng Shen Ji 136
Liar Game 197-198
Kiss x Death 001-004


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2014)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.55)
_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.18)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.72)
_Denki-gai no Honya-san_ (Ch.42-47)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.15)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.58-59)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 22, 2014)

Akame ga Kill! 55
Horimiya 45
Nisekoi 152
Domestic na Kanojo 9-10
Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru 57-59
Boku no Hero Academia 20-21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2014)

*Today:*

_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Tsuioku-hen_ (Ch.5)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.150)
_Oomuro-ke_ (Ch.28)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.70)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 23, 2014)

Horimiya 45
Nanatsu no Taizai 108


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 23, 2014)

Hajime no Ippo 1081
Nanatsu no Taizai 108


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 24, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia 022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2014)

*Today:*

_Horimiya_ (Episode 45)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.70.5)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.77)
_YuriCam: Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 24, 2014)

Horimiya 46
Boku no Hero Academia 22
Akatsuki no Yona 56-57
Domestic na Kanojo 11
Assassination Classroom 112
Masamune-kun no Revenge 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2014)

*Today:*

_Bamora!_ (Ch.11)
_Bocchi na Bokura no Renai Jijou_ (Ch.13)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.413)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.44)
_He~nshin!! - Sonata Birdie Rush_ (Ch.9)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.46)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.13)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.20)
_Saki_ (Ch.131-135)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.62)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.23)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.139)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 25, 2014)

Last Game 38
Boku no Hero Academia 23


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 25, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia 023
Hunter x Hunter 188-199


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 25, 2014)

assassination classroom chapters 1-30.


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 26, 2014)

Bleach 611
Haikyu!! 135-136
Kangoku Gakuen 148


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2014)

*Today:
*

_Bocchi na Bokura no Renai Jijou_ (Ch.14) *[/Complete]*
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.35)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.477)
_Inugami-san to Sarutobi-kun wa Naka ga Warui._ (Ch.7)
_Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A_ (Ch.11)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.9)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.33)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.11)
_Yugami-kun ni wa Tomodachi ga Inai_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 26, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 44-45


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 26, 2014)

assassination classroom chapters 31-100.

magi chapters 1-90.

bleach chapter 611.

one piece chapter 772.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2014)

*Today:*
_Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge_ (Ch.31)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka_ (Ch.19-20)
_Hitsugi no Chaika_ (Ch.27)
_Ikebukuro Hatsu, Zensekai Yuki!_ (Ch.11)
_iShoujo_ (Ch.5-7)
_Kin no Kanojo Gin no Kanojo_ (Ch.1-2)
_Magika no Kenshi to Vasreus_ (Ch.13)
_Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei_ (Ch.16-17.5)
_Nozo x Kimi_ (Ch.21)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.10)
_Ore to Ichino no Game Doukoukai Katsudou Nisshi_ (Ch.6)
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.29-30)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Ch.5)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.22-23)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.15)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.39-40)
_Trinity Seven_ (Ch.44)


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Dec 27, 2014)

_Tough_ (chps. 314 - 315)
_The Breaker: New Waves_ (chp. 184)
_Bleach_ (chp. 611)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 27, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia 024
Haikyu!! 137
One Piece 772
Shokugeki no Soma 099
Toriko 307


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 27, 2014)

Re:Monster 1-10
Bleach 611
Boku no Hero Academia 24
Trinity Seven 44
Toriko 307
One Piece 772
Shokugeki no Souma 100
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka 19-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2014)

*Today:*


_Hekikai no AiON_ (Ch.43)
_Himegoto_ (Febri Ch.4)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.0-5)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament_ (Ch.16-17)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.99)
_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun_ (Ch.48-55) *[/Complete]*
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.392)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 28, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 137
Hajime no Ippo 1082
Hinomaru Zumou 013
Kuroko no Basket - Extra Game 001
Magi 251
Nisekoi 153
Sinbad 044-045


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 28, 2014)

Queen Emeraldas: 20 - 21 | Complete
Akatsuki!! Otokojuku: 97
Bleach: 607 - 611
One Piece: 769 - 772
Nanatsu no Taizai: 106 - 108
Toriko: 304 - 307
Magi: 248 - 251 
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 125 - 127
Watamote: 70 - 70.5
Btooom!: 72
Akame ga Kill!: 55
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure part 8; JoJolion : 38
City of Darkness: 68
Bastard!!:  1 - 14
OnePunchMan: 58 - 60


----------



## haegar (Dec 28, 2014)

kingdom 115


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 28, 2014)

Magi 251
Magi: Sinbad no Bouken 44-45
Nisekoi 153
Seirei Tsukai no Kenbu 22-23
Shinmai Maou no Keiyakusha 13-17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2014)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.169)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.27)
_Tadashikunai Renai no Susume_ (Ch.1-7) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 29, 2014)

assassination classroom chapters 101-112.

magi chapters 91-160.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 29, 2014)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 46-47


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2014)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.36)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.6.5)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.153)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.41) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 30, 2014)

Haikyu!! 138
Shokugeki no Soma 100


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 30, 2014)

Adventure of Sinbad - Chapters 44-45
Magi - Chapter 251
Kingdom - Chapter 415
Feng Shen Ji - Chapter 137 
Hajime no Ippo - Chapter 1082
Tower of God - Chapter 211
Noblesse - Chapter 350-351


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 30, 2014)

Last Game 39
Boku no Hero Academia 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2014)

*Today:*

_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.32-33) *[/Complete]*
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.23)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.100)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.89)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 31, 2014)

magi chapters 161-200.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 31, 2014)

Denpa Kyoushi 125
Assasination Classroom 113


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.3)
_Bleach_ (Ch.611)
_Cross Manage_ (Ch.13-17)
_Kamigoroshi-hime Zilch_ (Ch.1)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.19)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 1, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 025
Skip Beat! 218


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 1, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 48-49


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Btooom!_ (Ch.73)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.125)
_Doubt!_ (Ch.14)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.29)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.23)
_iShoujo_ (Ch.8)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.43)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.13)
_Wrestle! The Under Ground_ (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 2, 2015)

Hinomaru Zumou 014
kip Beat! 219


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gun x Clover 28
Kuroko no Basket - Extra Game 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.63)
_Doubt!_ (Ch.15) *[/Complete]*
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.28)
_Love Tyrant_ (Ch.17.5)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.10.5)
_Shishunki na Adam: Evil Eyes_ (Ch.8)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.22-23)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 3, 2015)

New Prince of Tennis 134


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 3, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 50-51


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 4, 2015)

magi chapters 201-251.

assassination classroom chapters 113 & 114.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2015)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.170)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 4, 2015)

Haikyu!! 139
Hajime no Ippo 1083
Kangoku Gakuen 149
Liar Game 199


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 4, 2015)

Kannagi 57
Golden Time 29-30
Domestic na Kanojo 12
Assassination Classroom 114


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.7)
_Michiwarikusa Monogatari: Vampire After the Doomsday_ (Ch.1)
_YuriCam: Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 5, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 112
Fairy Tail 414
Feng Shen Ji 138
Haikyu!! 140
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 291
Magi 251.5
Onepunch-Man 059
Ookiku Furikabutte 107
Shokugeki no Soma 101
Sinbad 046


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 5, 2015)

Magi: Sinbad no Bouken 46
Nanatsu no Taizai 109
Shokugeki no Souma 101
Domestic na Kanojo 13
Mahou Tsukai no Yome 11-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hallelujah Overdrive!_ (Ch.19-20)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 6, 2015)

iShoujo 1-8
Domestic na Kanojo 14
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari 1-7
Soredemo Sekai wa Utsukushii 26


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 7, 2015)

Nanatsu no Taizai 109


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2015)

Noragami ch 50
Berserk ch 104-108


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.291)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.101)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 7, 2015)

UQ Holder! 62-63
Akatsuki no Yona 62-64


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 8, 2015)

Barajou no Kiss (Ch. 40)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.12)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.414)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.45)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi_ (Ch.7)
_Okasu Bekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.8)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.71)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.63)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.140)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 8, 2015)

Hiniiru 1
Isuca 33
Domestic na Kanojo 15
Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru 60-61


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 9, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 113
Kangoku Gakuen 150


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hiniiru_ (Ch.1)
_Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jan 9, 2015)

_Tough_ (Ch. 317 - 320)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 9, 2015)

Hallelujah Overdrive! 1-20
Gokukoku no Brynhildr 52-53


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.25)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.36-39)
_Kenshin no Succeed_ (Ch.12) *[/Complete]*
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.60-61)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.393)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 10, 2015)

Fairy Tail 415


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 10, 2015)

Domestic na Kanojo 16
To LOVE-Ru Darkness 51


----------



## Jirou (Jan 11, 2015)

Finally caught up with:

*One Piece*: _chapters 759 - 772_
*Fairy Tail*: _chapters 404 - 414_
*Haikyuu!!*: _chapters 139 - 140_


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 11, 2015)

Again!! 091
Feng Shen Ji 139


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.12)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.65)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2015)

Rising x Rydeen 27
Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku o! 1-3


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 11, 2015)

_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun_ (43-52) *END*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.91)
_Cross x Regalia_ (Ch.13)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.14)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Ch.3)
_Meiyaku no Leviathan_ (Ch.6)
_Mission School_ (Ch.12-13)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.26)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.27)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.9-10)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.12)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.51)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 12, 2015)

Shingeki no Kyojin 65
Sousei no Onmyouji 9-10


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 13, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 114
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 292
Shingeki no Kyojin 065


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2015)

*Today:*


_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.173)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.90)


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jan 13, 2015)

_Freezing Zero_ (Ch. 22)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 13, 2015)

Nanatsu no Taizai 110
The Tower of Mysterion 2
Meiyaku no Leviathan 1-8


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 14, 2015)

Nanatsu no Taizai 110


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.46)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.292)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.86)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.62-63)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.33)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 14, 2015)

Tsuki! Tsuki! 35
Domestic na Kanojo 17
Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.13)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.415)
_Shishunki na Adam: Evil Eyes_ (Ch.9)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.64)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.141)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 15, 2015)

Magi 252
One Piece 773
Toriko 308


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 15, 2015)

Magi 252
One Piece 773
Toriko 308
Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru 62-63


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 16, 2015)

Assassination Classroom c115
Kangoku Gakuen 151
Liar Game 200
Nisekoi 154


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2015)

*Today:*


_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.21-22)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.24)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 16, 2015)

Domestic na Kanojo 18
Gokukoku no Brynhildr 54-55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.26)
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.31-32)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 17, 2015)

Nisekoi 154
Assassination Classroom 115
Boku no Hero Academia 26
Yamada and the Seven Witches 139-141


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 18, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 026


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.171)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.154)
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.33-34)
_Sentou Jousai Masurawo_ (Ch.17)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.23) *[/Complete]*
_Tiger Dragon Brothers_ (One-Shot)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 18, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 56-57


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 19, 2015)

Feng Shen Ji 140
Ookiku Furikabutte 108-113


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_Maousama Chotto Sore Totte!!_ (Ch.0-2)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 19, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 58-59


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 20, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 116
Fairy Tail 416
Haikyu!! 141
Hinomaru Zumou 015
Kangoku Gakuen 152
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 293
Nanatsu no Taizai 111
Ookiku Furikabutte 114-115


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2015)

*Today:*


_Balance Policy_ (Ch.11-14) *[/Complete] *
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.37)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta_ (Ch.21)
_Guide of Transmigration Girls_ (Ch.1-3)
_Maousama Chotto Sore Totte!!_ (Ch.3-5)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.64)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 20, 2015)

Nanatsu no Taizai 111
Shokugeki no Souma 102
Assassination Classroom 116


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 21, 2015)

Shokugeki no Soma 102


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.293)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru_ (Ch.26)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.151-152)
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai_ (Ch.70)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 21, 2015)

UQ Holder! 65
Domestic na Kanojo 19


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 22, 2015)

Hinomaru-Zumou 016
Toriko 309


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.14)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.416)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.47)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.102)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.65)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.142)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 22, 2015)

Domestic na Kanojo 20
Magi: Sinbad no Bouken 47


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jan 23, 2015)

_Bleach_ (Ch. 612)
_Tough_ (Ch. 322)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.27)
_Mission School_ (Ch.14)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 23, 2015)

Bleach 612
Nisekoi 155
One Piece 774
Onepunch Man 060
Sinbad 047


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 23, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 60-61


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_Half & Half_ (Ch.11)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.44)
_SS Sisters_ (Ch.11-12)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.71)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 24, 2015)

Billy Bat 133
Boku no Hero Academia 027


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 24, 2015)

Finished Negima (chapters 350-355)
Started Gunnm (chapters 1-5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 24, 2015)

Horimiya 47
Nisekoi 155
Toriko 309
One Piece 774
Domestic na Kanojo 21
Boku no Hero Academia 27


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.174)
_Freezing!_ (Ch.172)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.478)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.47)
_Life Alive!: Kimi to Hajimeru Gakuen Sousenkyo_ (Ch.3)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.155)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.38)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.13)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.394)


----------



## Jirou (Jan 25, 2015)

*Boku no Koisuru Mechanical *- _chapters 1-14_
*One Piece* - _chapter 774_
*Horimiya* - _chapters 45-47_


----------



## Naya (Jan 25, 2015)

I've read the last Bleach chapter translated and it only brought more questions. )=


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 25, 2015)

Hinomaru-Zumou 017


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 25, 2015)

Akame ga Kill! 56
Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru 62-63
Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha 44


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 26, 2015)

Fairy Tail 417
Fairy Tail Omake
Feng Shen Ji 141
Ookiku Furikabutte Omake 017
Shokugeki no Soma 103


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Abnormal-kei Joshi_ (Ch.11)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.16)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Jirou (Jan 26, 2015)

*Shokugeki no Souma* _103_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 26, 2015)

Nanatsu no Taizai 112
Shokugeki no Souma 103


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 27, 2015)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 294
Magi 252.5-253
Nanatsu no Taizai 112
Sinbad 048


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch. 56)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.175)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!! _ (Ch.26)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.103)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 27, 2015)

Drea. Mer 1
Magi 253
Magi: Sinbad no Bouken 48
Tonari no Kashiwagi-san 64
Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata 21
Taiyou no Ie 49
Akatsuki no Yona 66-67
Akagami no Shirayukihime 61
Maoyuu Maou Yuusha-"Kono Watashi no Mono Tonare, Yuusha yo" "Kotowaru!" 35


----------



## kire (Jan 27, 2015)

Tsuki no Shippo

I'm in a shojo mood.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.48)
_Inugami-san to Sarutobi-kun wa Naka ga Warui._ (Ch.8)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.9)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.20.1)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.153)
_Persona Q_ (Ch.1)
_Shishunki na Adam: Evil Eyes_ (Ch.10)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.21)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 28, 2015)

Sakura Discord 1
Domestic na Kanojo 22
Gokukoku no Brynhildr 62-63


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 29, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 117
Bleach 613
Kangoku Gakuen 153
One Piece 775
Toriko 310


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.15)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.4)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.294)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 29, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 64-65


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 30, 2015)

Liar Game 201
Nisekoi 156
Sket Dance 282-283


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_D-Frag!_ (Ch.61)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.9)
_Onii-chan no Koto ga Sukisugite Nyan Nyan Shitai Brocon Imouto dakedo Sunao ni Narenai no_ (Ch.5)
_Uwa-Koi_ (Ch.24)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 30, 2015)

Toriko 310
Bleach 613
One Piece 775
Nisekoi 156
Assassination Classroom 117
UQ Holder! 66
Domestic na Kanojo 23
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 142-143


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2015)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.13)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.62-63)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.479)
_Himegoto: Rex_ (Ch.20-21)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.30-31)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.10)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken _(Ch.24)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.282-283)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 31, 2015)

Haikyu!! 142


----------



## Jirou (Jan 31, 2015)

*Kamisama Hajimemashita* _c. 123 - 125_
*Haikyuu!! *_c. 142_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 31, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 28
Gokukoku no Brynhildr 66-67


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 1, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 028


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.612-613)
_Freezing_ (Ch.173)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.156)


----------



## Araragi (Feb 1, 2015)

Tower of God (216)
Nijiro Days (5-14.5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 1, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 68-69


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.34-42)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.17)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.40)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.20)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.20)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.50-52)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.66)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 2, 2015)

Baby Steps 240.5
Feng Shen Ji 142
Hinomaru Zumou 018


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 2, 2015)

Last Game 40
Akatsuki no Yona 68-69


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 3, 2015)

Dragons Rioting 022
Haikyu!! 143
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 295


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_  (Ch.176)
_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.19)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.240.5)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.91)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 3, 2015)

UQ Holder! 67
Gokukoku no Brynhildr 70-71


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 4, 2015)

Magi 254
Ookiku Furikabutte 116
Shokugeki no Soma 104
Sinbad 049


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.38)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.22)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.295)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.10)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.20.5)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.15)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.395)


----------



## Succubus (Feb 4, 2015)

Aku no Higan - Beyond Evil 1-43
Kamisama no Iutoori Ni 95
Domestic na Kanojo 24
Shokugeki no Souma 104
Gokukoku no Brynhildr 132
Inu Yashiki 25
Fuuka 49


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 4, 2015)

Drea•Mer 2
Magi 254
Magi: Sinbad no Bouken 49
Ao no Exorcist 64
Domestic na Kanojo 24
Shokugeki no Souma 104
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 144


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 5, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 118
Bleach 614
Hunter x Hunter 200-211
Kangoku Gakuen 154
Toriko 311


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.64)
_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.16)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.417-418)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.26)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.67)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.104)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.143-144)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 5, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 118
Toriko 311
Bleach 614


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 6, 2015)

Drifters 043-046
Hunter x Hunter 212-223


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_ARK:Romancer_ (Ch.1-5)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.49)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.72)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 6, 2015)

Nisekoi 157
Domestic na Kanojo 25
Assassination Classroom 119


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_ARK:Romancer_ (Ch.6)
_Ookami Shounen wa Kyou mo Uso o Kasaneru_ (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 7, 2015)

Nisekoi 157
Onepunch-Man 061


----------



## Might Gai (Feb 7, 2015)

FMA- book/volume/whatever 14


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 7, 2015)

Naruto #181,  #699


----------



## Impact (Feb 7, 2015)

Tokyo Ghoul Re: chapter 3-15


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 7, 2015)

Isuca 34
Gokukoku no Brynhildr 72-73


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 8, 2015)

Orange, #1–#17


----------



## Succubus (Feb 8, 2015)

Dead Tube 1-7
Kasane 1-10
Green Worldz 60
Ajin 28
Onepunch-Man 61
Nanatsu no Taizai 113
Noragami 51
Mob Psycho 100 79


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 8, 2015)

Fairy Tail 419
Nanatsu no Taizai 113


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.480)
_Inugami-san to Sarutobi-kun wa Naka ga Warui._ (Ch.9)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.11)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.157)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba sugiru_ (Ch.32)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.14)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.55-56)
_Watashi no Sekai wo Kousei suru Chiri no You na Nani ka._ (Ch.12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 8, 2015)

Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari 8
Gokukoku no Brynhildr 74-75


----------



## Succubus (Feb 9, 2015)

Scumbag Loser 1-11
Blame! 1-23 (Reread)
Tower of God 217 
Tokyo Ghoul:re 16


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 9, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 029
Feng Shen Ji 143


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.1-13)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.18)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Yoona (Feb 9, 2015)

Pieta Chapter 2.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 9, 2015)

Gun x Clover 29
Nanatsu no Taizai 113
Boku no Hero Academia 29
Assassination Classroom 120


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 10, 2015)

Haikyu!! 144
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 296


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.20)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.39)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.14-28)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.419)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.28)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.29)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.35-40)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 10, 2015)

UQ Holder! 68
Shingeki no Kyojin 66
Assassination Classroom 121-122


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 11, 2015)

Hajime no Hippo 1084
Magi 255
Shingeki no Kyojin 066
Shokugeki no Soma 105
Sinbad 050


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.29)
_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.17)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.50)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.66)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 11, 2015)

Magi 255
Magi: Sinban no Bouken 50
Shokugeki no Souma 105
Assassination Classroom 123
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 145


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 12, 2015)

Again!! 092
Bleach 615
Hinomaru Zumou 019-020
New Prince of Tennis 135
One Piece 776
Toriko 312


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.20-25)
_Cross Manage_ (Ch.18)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.296)
_Oukoku Game_ (Ch.5-16)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.105)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.68)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.145)


----------



## Yoona (Feb 12, 2015)

Boku no ito Ch 2
Magi 255


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Feb 12, 2015)

_The Breaker: New Waves_ (Ch. 191)
_Tough_ (Ch. 325)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 12, 2015)

Bleach 615
One Piece 776
Toriko 312
Nisekoi 158
Assassination Classroom 124
Kiss X Death 1-4
Taiyou no Ie 50 *[END]* 
Drea•Mer 3
Eighth 30
Suashi no Meteorite 20
Watashi ni xx Shinasai! 67-70
Kanata (One-Shot)
Tokiwa Kitareri 1-2
Aizawa-san Zoushoku 1-4


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 13, 2015)

Hunter x Hunter 224-235
Nisekoi 158


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Again!_ (Ch.92)
_Aho Girl_ (Ch.26-38)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.481)
_Kyou kara Yonshimai_ (Ch.11-13)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.2-8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 13, 2015)

Tokiwa Kitareri!! 3-4
Aizawa-san Zoushoku 5-6


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 14, 2015)

Hajime no Ippo 1085-1086


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.614-615)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.5)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.158)
_Suki tte Ii na yo._ (Ch.45-48)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.57)
_Zetttai Karen Children_ (Ch.396-397)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 14, 2015)

Suki desu Suzuki-kun!! 56
Assassination Classroom 125
Aizawa-san Zoushoku 7-14
Oukoku Game 15-16


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 15, 2015)

Nanatsu no Taizai Edinburgh Part 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.174)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.1-26)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.14-16)


----------



## EpicProds552 (Feb 15, 2015)

right now im reading 
nanatsu no taizai 
umi no misaki
ai kora


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 15, 2015)

To LOVE-Ru Darkness 52
Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata 22


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 16, 2015)

*Dice: The Cube That Changes Everything* _(Chps. 83-84)_
*Murcielago* _(Chp. 14)_
*Tenkuu Shinpan* _(Chp. 59)_
*Ansatsu Kyoushitsu* _(Chp. 126)_
*Dolly Kill Kill* _(Chps. 26-27)_
*Mahou Shoujo of the End* _(Chps. 22-33)_ *RAW*


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 16, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 030
Feng Shen Ji 144
Sinbad 051
Sket Dance 284-285
The Breaker: New Waves 171-185


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_D-Frag_ (Ch.64)
_Magdala de Nemure_ (Ch.9)
_Maousama Chotto Sore Totte!!_ (Ch.6-8)
_Mission School_ (Ch.15)
_Nozo x Kimi_ (Ch.22)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.11)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba sugiru_ (Ch.33)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.17)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.52)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.22)


----------



## Saishin (Feb 16, 2015)

Kingdom - chapters 417-420


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 16, 2015)

Isuca 35
Mahou Tsukai no Yome 15
Magi: Sinbad no Bouken 51
Akatsuki no Yona 69-70
Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo! 4
Boku no Hero Academia 30
Assassination Classroom 126-127
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari 11-12


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 17, 2015)

Fairy Tail 420
Haikyu!! 145
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 297
Nanatsu no Taizai 114
Sket Dance 286


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.30)
_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.1)
_Cross x Regalia_ (Ch.14)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.420)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.27-28)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.19)
_Hundred_ (Ch.12)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 17, 2015)

Tokyo Ghoul 143
Tokyo Ghoul: re 1 - 17


----------



## Yoona (Feb 17, 2015)

Bleach 555
Re reading Part 1 Naruto


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 17, 2015)

tokyo ghoul (just started, kinda obsessed now)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 17, 2015)

Nanatsu no Taizai 114


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 18, 2015)

Shokugeki no Soma 106
The Breaker: New Waves 186-191


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.14)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.284-286)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.1-8)
_There's a Demon Lord in the Floor_ (Ch.1)
_Yugami-kun ni wa Tomodachi ga Inai_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 18, 2015)

UQ Holder! 69
Shokugeki no Souma 106
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 146


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_Btooom_ (Ch.74)
_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.18)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.51)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.297)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.71)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.13)
_Shinwa Ponchi_ (Ch.19)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.106)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.9-12)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.69)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.146)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleach 616
One Piece 777
The Breaker: New Waves 191b
Toriko 313


----------



## Saishin (Feb 19, 2015)

Drifters - chapters 14-15
Karakuri Circus - chapters 11-12
Ushio and Tora - chapters 19-20
Shingeki no Kyojin - chapter 64


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleach 616
Toriko 313
One Piece 777
Nisekoi 159
Ayakashi Hisen 29
Denpa Kyoushi 126


----------



## Mako (Feb 20, 2015)

*Jojo's Bizarre Adventures Part 4: Diamond is Unbreakable* Volumes 33-35


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 20, 2015)

Nisekoi 159
Sket Dance 287
Skip Beat! 220


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.23-24)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 20, 2015)

Isuca 36
Domestic na Kanojo 26
Tokiwa Kitareri!! 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.616)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.126)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.1)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.159)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.287)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.73)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 21, 2015)

Onepunch-Man 062


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 21, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 76-77


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.177)
_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.14)
_Kyou kara Yonshimai_ (Ch.14-15) *[/Complete]*
_Kyoukai no Nai Sekai_ (Ch.1-3)
_Maou na Ore to Ghoul no Yubiwa_ (Ch.8-10)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.9)
_Ookami Shounen wa Kyou mo Uso wo Kasaneru_ (Ch.2-3)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.55.5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 22, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 78-79
Assassination Classroom 128


----------



## ShadoLord (Feb 22, 2015)

Crows Manga


----------



## Araragi (Feb 22, 2015)

Feng Sheng Ji 107
Tokyou Ghou Re 18


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 23, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 031
Drifters 047-048
Fairy Tail 421
Feng Shen Ji 145
Kangoku Gakuen 155
Onepunch-Man v7 extra chapter


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.175)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.45)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi_ (Ch.8)
_Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.12-15)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.44-48) *[/Complete]*
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.2-4)
_Kyoukai no Nai Sekai_ (Ch.4-13)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba sugiru_ (Ch.34)


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 23, 2015)

Finished Battle Angel Alita: Last Order


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 23, 2015)

Domestic na Kanojo 27
Nanatsu no Taizai 115
Boku no Hero Academia 31
Akagami no Shirayukihime 62


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 24, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 119-128
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 298
Nanatsu no Taizai 115


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.33)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.31)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.65)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.421)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Ch.8-9)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.5-10)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.154-155)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.18)
_Watashi no Sekai wo Kousei suru Chiri no You na Nani ka._ (Ch.13)


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 24, 2015)

Battle Angel Alita: Mars Chronicles (chapters 1-7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 24, 2015)

Horimiya 48
Gokukoku no Brynhildr 80-81


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 25, 2015)

Haikyu!! 146
Ookiku Furikabutte 117


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.34-42)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.48)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.298)
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ (Ch.19-24)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.78)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.92)


----------



## santanico (Feb 25, 2015)

Magi                       .


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 25, 2015)

*Tokyo Ghoul*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 25, 2015)

UQ Holder! 70
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 147


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 26, 2015)

Bleach 617
One Piece 778
Shokugeki no Soma 107
Toriko 314


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.19)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.51)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.29)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.15)
_Kamigoroshi-hime Zilch_ (Ch.2)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.167)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.58)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.70)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.147)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 26, 2015)

Magi 256
Akame ga Kill! 57
Toriko 314
Bleach 617
One Piece 778
Shokugeki no Souma 107


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 27, 2015)

Hajime no Ippo 1087
Magi 256
Tegami Bachi 070
The Breaker: New Waves 192


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.57)
_Bleach_ (Ch.617)
_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.15)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.41)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.11-18)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.44)
_Shokugeki no Souma _(Ch.107)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 27, 2015)

Domestic na Kanojo 28
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka 21-28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.40)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.66)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.25)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba sugiru_ (Ch.35)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 28, 2015)

Nisekoi 160


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 28, 2015)

*Dolly Kill Kill* _(Chp. 29)_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2015)

Nisekoi 160
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka 29


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.39-40)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka_ (Ch.21-29)
_Freezing_ (Ch.176)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.483)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.87)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.19)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.160)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.15)
_Seishun_Scrap!_ (Ch.1)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.3)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.398)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 1, 2015)

Denpa Kyoushi 127
Boku no Hero Academia 32
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari 9
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka 30
Maoyuu Maou Yuusha - "Kono Watashi no Mono Tonare, Yuusha yo" "Kotowaru!" 36


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 2, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 129
Birdmen 009
Boku no Hero Academia 032
Dragon Ball Z - Rebirth of F 01
Fairy Tail 422
Feng Shen Ji 146
Hajime no Ippo 1088
Kiss x Death 005-006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.2-3)
_Citrus_ (Ch.14)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.32)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi: Another_ (Ch.8)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.9)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.26)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.7-11)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.19)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.59)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 3, 2015)

Magi 257
Nanatsu no Taizai 116
Assassination Classroom 129


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 3, 2015)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 299
Magi 257
Nanatsu no Taizai 116
Nanatsu no Taizai Edinburgh Part 2
Sinbad 051.5-052
Skip Beat 221
Tegami Bachi 071


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.43-44)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.32)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.127)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!! _ (Ch.27)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.27-31)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.34)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.19)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 3, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 82-83


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 4, 2015)

Kangoku Gakuen 156
Shokugeki no Soma 108
Shokugeki no Soma - Etoile 001


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.43-45)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.67-69)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.422)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.17)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.33)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.299)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.17-18)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.28.5 & 32)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 4, 2015)

Ao no Exorcist 65
Domestic na Kanojo 29


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 5, 2015)

Bleach 618
Haikyu!! 147
One Piece 779
Toriko 315


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.20)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.19)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.156)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.33)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.71)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.148)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monster Girl_ (Ch.1-3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 5, 2015)

UQ Holder! 72
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 148
Toriko 315
Bleach 618
One Piece 779
Nisekoi 160
Shokugeki no Souma 108
Evergreen 19


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 5, 2015)

One Piece 779
Toriko 315
Worse 57-77


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.65)
_Bleach_ (Ch.618)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.26)
_Evergreen_ (Ch.19)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.100)
_Imori201_ (Ch.16)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.108)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monster Girl_ (Ch.4-8)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 6, 2015)

Nisekoi 161
The Breaker: New Waves 193


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 6, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 84-85


----------



## Araragi (Mar 6, 2015)

Breaker New Waves
JJBA
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Ch.10)
_Himegoto: Rex Edition_ (Ch.22)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.85)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.161)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.60)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.74)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monster Girl_ (Ch.9-15)


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

Everyday Monster Girls Chapter 30
Random FT chapters
Shokugeki no Soma chapter 108


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 86-87


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.27)
_Freezing_ (Ch.177)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba sugiru_ (Ch.36)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.399)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 8, 2015)

Baby Steps 241
Boku no Hero Academia 033
Feng Shen Ji 147
Kagamigami 001
Sinbad 053


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 8, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 88-89


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2015)

*Today:*

_D-Frag!_ (Ch.70)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.101-102)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.20)
_Saki_ (Ch.136)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.15)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.67)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.41)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 9, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 130
Baby Steps 242
Fairy Tail 423
Kangoku Gakuen 157


----------



## Aki-kun (Mar 9, 2015)

_Toriko_ Chapter 140-146


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 9, 2015)

Last Game 41
Domestic na Kanojo 29
Shokugeki no Souma 109
Boku no Hero Academia 33


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 10, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 90-91


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.33)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.28)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.75)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.12)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.61)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.423)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.30-31)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.24)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.46)
_Shionomiya Ayane wa Machigaenai._ (Ch.3)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.20)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 11, 2015)

Nanatsu no Taizai 117


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.29)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.52)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.22)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.13-14)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.42)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.72)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.149)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monster Girl_ (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 12, 2015)

Baby Steps 243
Bleach 619
Kiss x Death 007
Shingeki no Kyojin 067
Toriko 316


----------



## Succubus (Mar 12, 2015)

Bleach 619


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 12, 2015)

Toriko 316
Bleach 619
Shingeki no Kyojin 67
UQ Holder! 72


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.241-243)
Hiniiru (Ch.2)
_Otoko wo Misete yo Kurata-kun!_ (Ch.6)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.11)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.168)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.62)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 13, 2015)

Haikyu!! 148
Kangoku Gakuen 158
Shokugeki no Soma 109
The Breaker: New Waves 194


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 13, 2015)

Tokyo Ghoul (chapters 140-143)
Tokyo Ghoul JAck (chapters 1-5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 13, 2015)

Nisekoi 162
Gokukoku no Brynhildr 92-93


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 14, 2015)

Nisekoi 162


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.619)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba sugiru_ (Ch.37) *[/Complete]*
_Saki_ (Ch.137-140)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.109)


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 14, 2015)

Tokyo Ghoul Jack (chapters 5-7)
Tokyo Ghoul: re (chapters 1-10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 14, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 94-95


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.178)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.484)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.20-21)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.162)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.143)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monster Girl_ (Ch.17)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.400)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 15, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 034


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 15, 2015)

Tokyo Ghoul: re (chapters 10-21)
Parasyte chapters 1-15


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 15, 2015)

Domestic na Kanojo 32
Boku no Hero Academia 34
Assassination Classroom 131


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 16, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 131
Fairy Tail 424
Nanatsu no Taizai 118


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_Genshiken_ (Ch.103)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.20)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.71)
_Oku-san_ (Ch.18-19)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.21)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.41)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monster Girl_ (Ch.18-19)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 16, 2015)

iShoujo 11
Nanatsu no Taizai 118


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.45)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.34)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.424)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.104-105)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.21)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.157)
_Pastel_ (Ch.134)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.34)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.44)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 17, 2015)

ishoujo 12
To LOVE-Ru Darkness 53


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_iShoujo_ (Ch.9-11)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.158-159)
_Pastel_ (Ch.135-136)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.110)
_Uwa-Koi_ (Ch.25)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.93)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 18, 2015)

Haikyu!! 149
Shokugeki no Soma 110


----------



## Matariki (Mar 18, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch.1-2


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 18, 2015)

Hellstar Remina chapter 1


----------



## Veggie (Mar 18, 2015)

Caught up with Monster Musume, is very Kwality


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 18, 2015)

Shokugeki no Souma 110
Mahou Tsukai no Yome 16
UQ Holder! 73
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 149-150


----------



## Yozeffu (Mar 19, 2015)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 6: Stone Ocean 1-30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.178)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.53)
_Half & Half_ (Ch.12)
_Mission! School_ (Ch.16)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.72)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.45)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.53)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.73)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.150)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monster Girl_ (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 19, 2015)

Bleach 620
Hinomaru Zumou 022
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 300
Magi 258-259
One Piece 780
Sinbad 054
Toriko 317


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 19, 2015)

Bleach 620
Toriko 317
One Piece 780
Tsuyokute New Saga 1-14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.21)
_Bleach_ (Ch.620)
_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.21)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.75)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monster Girl_ (Ch.21-26)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 20, 2015)

Nanatsu no Taizai 118.5
Nisekoi 163


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 20, 2015)

Hellstar Remina chapters 5-6


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 20, 2015)

Magi 258-259
Magi: Sinbad no Bokuen 54
Nisekoi 163


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_Genshiken_ (Ch.106-109)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.300)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.22)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.86)
_Teppu_ (Ch.29)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 21, 2015)

T.R.A.P. 023
The Breaker: New Waves 195


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 21, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 96-97


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2015)

*Today:*


_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.485)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.163)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.53-54)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.401)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 22, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 035
Drifters 049
Sket Dance 288


----------



## Kazuki (Mar 22, 2015)

*Shokugeki no Soma*  111
*Major 2nd* 1-2
*Horimiya* 49


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 22, 2015)

ishoujo 13
Boku no Hero Academia 35
Assassination Classroom 132
Horimiya 49
Love so Life 85-86
Maoyuu Maou Yuusha: 'Kono Watashi no Mono to Nare, Yuusha yo' 'Kotowaru!' 38


----------



## Kazuki (Mar 23, 2015)

*Boku no Hero Academia* 35
*Tower of God* 143
*Ten Prism* 38
*Beelzebub Side Story* 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Horimiya_ (Ch.49)
_Sentou Jousai Masurawo_ (Ch.18)
_Shishunki na Adam: Evil Eyes_ (Ch.11-12)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.111)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 23, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 132
Fairy Tail 425
Kangoku Gakuen 159


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 23, 2015)

Evergreen 20
Nanatsu no Taizai 119


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.35)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.32)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.288) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 24, 2015)

Feng Shen Ji 148
Haikyu!! 150
Iron Knight 013
Kangoku Gakuen 160
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 301
Nanatsu no Taizai 119
Ookiku Furikabutte 118
Shokugeki no Soma 111


----------



## Saishin (Mar 24, 2015)

Kingdom - chapters 421-424
Drifters - chapters 16-17


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 24, 2015)

Accel World 23
Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2015)

*Today:*


_Evergreen_ (Ch.20)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.425)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.27-28)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.21)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.27)
_Oomuro-ke_ (Ch.29-30)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.17)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.22)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.23)


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 25, 2015)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Pt.1 Phantom Blood #1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 25, 2015)

3D Kanojo 15-16
Shokugeki no Souma 111


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.41)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.33)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.301)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.46)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.74)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.151)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 26, 2015)

Bleach 621
One Piece 781
Toriko 318


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 26, 2015)

3D Kanojo 17-18
Toriko 318
One Piece 781
Bleach 621
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 151
UQ Holder! 74


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ani ga Imouto de Imouto ga Ani de._ (Ch.9-14)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.54)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.45)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 27, 2015)

Gamble Fish 101-105
Magi 260
Silver Spoon 109
The Breaker: New Waves 196


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 27, 2015)

Magi 260
**


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ani ga Imouto de Imouto ga Ani de._ (Ch.15-18)
_Bleach_ (Ch.621)
_Cross Manage_ (Ch.19)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.47)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 28, 2015)

Hinomaru-Zumou 023
Nanatsu no Taizai Edinburgh Part 3
Nisekoi 164


----------



## Araragi (Mar 28, 2015)

The God of High School 
Nisekoi


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 28, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 98-99


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 29, 2015)

Feng Shen Ji 149
Kangoku Gakuen 161


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.4-8)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.109)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.48)


----------



## Mako (Mar 29, 2015)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventures Part 5: 001-005
Boku no Hero Academia: 09-10
Silver Spoon: 109


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 29, 2015)

Nisekoi 164
Domestic na Kanojo 34
Tonari no Kashiwagi-san 65
Nanatsu no Taizai Vampires of Edinburgh 1-3


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 30, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 133
Boku no Hero Academia 036
Fairy Tail 426
Kangoku Gakuen 162
Nanatsu no Taizai 120
Onepunch-Man 063-064


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.486)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.23)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.164)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.49)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.23)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 30, 2015)

Nanatsu no Taizai 120


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 31, 2015)

Kangoku Gakuen 163


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.42)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.17)
_Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A_ (Ch.12)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.58-65)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.112)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monster Girl_ (Ch.27)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 31, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 100-101


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 1, 2015)

Kangoku Gakuen 164


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.36)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.426)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.160-161)
_Oomuro-ke_ (Ch.31)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 1, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 102-103


----------



## Giselle Gewelle (Apr 1, 2015)

Mein Kampf, Chapters 1 -2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.55)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.34-36)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.50)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.152)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 2, 2015)

Bleach 622
One Piece 782
Toriko 319


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 2, 2015)

Bleach 622
Gamble Fish 106-114
One Piece 782
Toriko 319


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 3, 2015)

Iron Knight 014-015
Kangoku Gakuen 165
Nisekoi 165
Onepunch-Man 065
The Breaker: New Waves 197


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Himegoto_ (Ch.23)
_Kanojo-tachi no Saishuu Teiri_ (Ch.6-7)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.88)
_Maou na Ore to Ghoul no Yubiwa_ (Ch.11)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.21)
_SS Sisters_ (Ch.12.5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 3, 2015)

Nisekoi 165
Last Game 42
Assassination Classroom 133


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 4, 2015)

Gamble Fish 115-126
Haikyu!! 151
Kangoku Gakuen 166
Shokugeki no Soma 112


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.47)
_Bleach_ (Ch.622)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.128)
_Freezing_ (Ch.179)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.487)
_Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka_ (Ch.0-1)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.87)


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 4, 2015)

Sanctuary 1–18


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2015)

Shokugeki no Souma 112
Boku no Hero Academia 36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.30)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.24)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.162)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.165)


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 5, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Sanctuary 1?18



Sanctuary 19?27
Sanctuary pt. 2 1?10


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 5, 2015)

Kangoku Gakuen 167


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 5, 2015)

Gun x Clover 30
Tonari no Kashiwagi-san 65-66
Evergreen 21


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 6, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 134
Boku no Hero Academia 037
Fairy Tail 427
Feng Shen Ji 150
Hajime no Ippo 1089-1091
Nanatsu no Taizai 121
Shokugeki no Soma 113
Silver Spoon 110


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_D-Frag!_ (Ch.71)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.110)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.22)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.22)
_Maou na Ore to Ghoul no Yubiwa_ (Ch.12)
_Saki_ (Ch.141-142)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.113)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.65-66)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.24)


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 6, 2015)

Sanctuary pt. 2 11–21


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 6, 2015)

Shokugeki no Souma 113
Boku no Hero Academia 37
Assassination Classroom 134
Nanatsu no Taizai 121


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 7, 2015)

Kangoku Gakuen 167


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ever Green_ (Ch.21)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monster Girl_ (Ch.28)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.402)


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 7, 2015)

Sanctuary pt. 2 22–26
Sanctuary pt. 3 1–14


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 7, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 104-105


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 8, 2015)

Haikyu!! 152
Iron Knight 016
Kangoku Gakuen 169


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.41)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.37)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.56)
_Oomuro-ke_ (Ch.32)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.110)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.51)


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 8, 2015)

Sanctuary pt. 3 15, 16
Sanctuary pt. 4
Sanctuary pt. 5


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 8, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr 106-107


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 9, 2015)

Bleach 623
Kangoku Gakuen 170
One Piece 783


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.46-47)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.129)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.13)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.55)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.75)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.153)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 9, 2015)

Bleach 623
One Piece 783
UQ Holder! 75
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 153


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 10, 2015)

Gakkyuu Houtei 002
Kangoku Gakuen 171
Magi 261
Sinbad 055-056


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Life Alive!: Kimi to Hajimeru Gakuen Sousenkyo_ (Ch.4)
_Okusan_ (Ch.20)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.68)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.52)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.72)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 10, 2015)

Masamune-Kun no Revenge 21
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari 10
Magi: Sinbad no Bokuen 55-56


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 10, 2015)

Nisekoi chapter 165.


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 11, 2015)

Kangoku Gakuen 172
Nisekoi 166
T.R.A.P. 024
The Breaker: New Waves 198


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.623)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.10)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.21)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.20-21)
_Shinwa Ponchi_ (Ch.20) *[/Complete]*
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.42)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2015)

Domestic na Kanojo 36
Nisekoi 166
Trinity Seven 45
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.47)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.25)
_Magika no Kenshi to Vasreus_ (Ch.14-15)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.166)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.14-15)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Ch.6-7)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.79)


----------



## Jirou (Apr 12, 2015)

*Shokugeki no Souma* _c. 114_
*Haikyuu!!* _c. 153_
*Pandora Hearts* _c. 104_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 12, 2015)

Eight 31
Maoyuu Maou Yuusha: 'Kono Watashi no Mono to Nare, Yuusha yo' 'Kotowaru!' 39


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 13, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 135
Dragon Ball Z - Rebirth of F 02
Fairy Tail 428
Feng Shen Ji 151


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.42)
_Freezing_ (Ch.180)
_Happiness_ (Ch.1-3)
_Hare Kon_ (Ch.23)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.488)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.114)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.13)
_Trinity Seven_ (Ch.45)


----------



## Saishin (Apr 13, 2015)

Cestus Vol. 13-14-15 (finished)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 13, 2015)

Domestic na Kanojo 37
Assassination Classroom 135
Boku no Hero Academia 38
Nanatsu no Taizai 122
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka 31-32


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 14, 2015)

Kangoku Gakuen 173
Nanatsu no Taizai 122


----------



## Saishin (Apr 14, 2015)

Cestus 2nd series Vol. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.38)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.30-31)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monster Girl_ (Ch.29)


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 14, 2015)

Vagabond 1


----------



## Reznor (Apr 14, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

